# the CHARTING NEWBIES crossover thread!



## pichi

hey - so i thought that i would make a thread for all those girlies in the Charting thread that finally got their :bfp:

we've done it girlies! we're on our way to mummy-ville haha!

:happydance::baby:


----------



## Kaede351

Omg, I feel like I'm going to cry XD How sad!!! lol. I don't know whether it's hormones or excitement or cuz I feel sick :rofl:

I'm so happy for all of you!!! And I think I'm still in shock a little bit! I'm still feeling a little bit shaky!

The psychic was wrong about WHEN I would get pregnant... but maybe she will still be right about having a bootiful baby girl :D

Anyway, should go and try to brush my teeth (been making me gag all week >.<). Talk to you lovely ladies later!!!

XxX


----------



## pichi

i know what you mean. it's mad isn't it?

here are some of the tests i done: 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/test.gif
1st digi: 12dpo
2nd digi:13dpo
clearblue:13dpo - with this one i got my result before the control popped up!


----------



## minime2009

Ooh I was in that thread! I'll be moving to 2nd Tri next week though!


----------



## piesey

Hello! I'm here too - nice to see you all! I'm 6 weeks today and I've got my first doctor's appointement tomorrow morning which is exciting. I've been getting worried that I haven't had any morning sickness, but I have got sore boobs, am very tired and feel hungry all the time! Maybe it'll kick in soon.... not that I want it exactly but I'd feel better if I had it if you knw what I mean. 
x


----------



## moochacha

Woohooo!!! :wohoo: this is awesome I felt lonely in 1st tri. So excited for you all. I just started to get MS :(


----------



## Pixxie

Im so jealous of you girlies :( Hope I get to join the party xxx


----------



## piesey

How are you Moochacha? Hope you are feeling ok and not too bad with the MS! Just ate a massive lunch from Leon and now I look really pregnant! I'm trying to hide it under my desk....


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya, here's my digi test pic as I promised :D

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/private/SDC11121.jpg

I hope you get to join us soon too Pixxie!!!! Won't be the same without youu :( :dust::dust::dust::dust: to you!!!

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Hello my Bump Buddies! I'm so scared I'm going to be cautious. Then again, I couldn't wait the 5 minutes to check my IC and went back in 2 and it was there. Then the FRER came up before the control and the Digi didn't take that long to display Pregnant either. I keep going to the toilet seeing AF really isn't coming and thinking 'OMG I'm pregnant'. It's like, 'What now?' Like I said in my journal I'm gonna test a couple more times, see if I can hold out to do the next digi coz I want that 2-3 ! 

Shall I ask xxMissxZoiexx to do us a Charting Newbies Graduates blinkie to replace my Wishing for a Spring BFP one?


----------



## pichi

im so glad i have bump buddies. hehe *cuddle* morning sickness is appearing - slowly. i feel so damn tired and hungry!


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah, duno if it's cuz I got my :bfp: this morning, but been feeling sick today and been peeing like a trooper lol

XxX


----------



## pichi

well i have just started to feel queasy today. little pully type cramps but yes, other than that not much.

to be honest it still hasnt hit home. i dont think it will until i've seen peanut in a scan. my OH was watching one born every minute last night and started getting abit teary-eyed grabbing me and telling me :

"i'm going to be a dad. a DAD!" bless


----------



## Kaede351

Aww bless him lol.

Yeah, I'm still getting AF cramps and had like a stitch all up the front right of my belly this afternoon/eve :( 

I'm still have stained CM on my cervix too :(:( Although it has gone quite nice and squishy in there lmao XD sorry 

I'll be so much happier when I can finally get a doc's appointment and make sure everything is ok. How long does the digi display last?

XxX


----------



## pichi

it only lasts 48 hours unfortunatly. that's why i have taken pictures just for memories sake. I have already been to see the Dr because i know that it takes time to get booking scan sorted etc... plus it depends on if they have room for you. 

im going to a baby show in glasgow on the 25th so i will be 12 weeks by then and hopefuly i will have had my scan by then :)


----------



## pichi

sorry, double post ¬___¬


----------



## Kaede351

Ohhh, baby show sounds fun!!!

I tried to make an appointment with my doc when I got home today, but it was already past 5 and they'd closed. So I will have to ring them in the morning :)

I'm so excited haha... but it feels like a dream... like I'm going to wake up any moment ^^

XxX


----------



## pichi

i know what you mean. until i see peanut i won't think its happening... i just hope everything is ok and i make it to my first scan *rubs tum*


----------



## fairygirl

Hey girls. I was going to go to a Baby Show in Feb but obviously it would have been too depressing. There is another in London in Sept I believe. 
I was gonna wait a week before seeing the Dr? I think I will pay for an early scan in the Easter hols too.


----------



## pichi

i think im going to do the same fairy. id like an early scan just for piece of mind but i dont know how to go about getting one or how much they are :(


----------



## fairygirl

I know there is a place not too far from me. I think they are about £50. I think it'll be worth it. Figured out in the Easter hols we'll be 8 1/2 weeks.


----------



## pichi

well taking it from your last period so technically you will be going on 12 weeks end of April hun


----------



## fairygirl

I know! Easter is the beginning of April so by the time I go back to work after the hols I guess I'll be getting ready to tell the managers.


----------



## pichi

i will need to tell my manager pretty quick because where i work i need to carry heavy boxes etc... sometimes.


i'm now onto the feeling of excitement/panic now haha. as in, i'm panicing my peanut wont like it in mummies tum :(


----------



## pichi

double post AGAIN. stupid laptop


----------



## Kaede351

I have no idea, but an early scan would be amazing! Although I don't think we'd be able to afford it... I think they're quite expensive.

Ohhh, a baby show sounds exciting!

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah I have that feeling, just got to be positive, whilst we feel sick everything is fine!


----------



## fairygirl

MissZoie, who is running the testing thread for March asked if you'd go and announce your BFPs to boost the numbers :p


----------



## Kaede351

haha, ok 

XxX


----------



## moochacha

Hey girlies,

At least we now know that all our symptoms were not in our minds lol :wohoo: I'm going for my scan now wish me luck!!! P.s my MS is soooo mild, I'm trying not to eat to much because I'm like a size Aus 10-12 anyway I don't want to get much bigger  I've started showing already :cry:


----------



## Marrissa_E

whoa! When did this thread started? I wanna iN! Great job Pichi! It's so nice to see familiar names in here!

a lil update.. I've been having flu for the past 3 days and it aggravates my morning sickness. I puked/felt queasy all day long! Saw lil bean and it's heartbeat flickering away at 6weeks+. Can't wait for my 8th week scan next week!


----------



## Marrissa_E

moochacha said:


> Hey girlies,
> 
> At least we now know that all our symptoms were not in our minds lol :wohoo: I'm going for my scan now wish me luck!!! P.s my MS is soooo mild, I'm trying not to eat to much because I'm like a size Aus 10-12 anyway I don't want to get much bigger  I've started showing already :cry:

good luck moochahca! 

I'm not trying to eat much too considering i'm already a size 18/20 but it's so difficut when i'm hungry every 2 hours! It's like this ravenous monster hunger that overcomes me! If i don't eat fast enough I feel queasy


----------



## Kaede351

Seriously!!!!! When they said morning sickness, I didn't think they meant waking up at 3.30am and feeling like you got food poisoning lol. Ugh!

Think Im gona be tired in the morning!

XxX


----------



## moochacha

woohoo back with wonderful news!! We saw our bean!!! and heartbeat. I'm sooo relived now. Marrissa_E I totally know what you mean I feel hungry ALL the time as well. Luckily I've mostly been craving fruit.

I'm sooo excited now, the baby is placed really far back towards my back and my Doctor said that might be what has been interfering with my urine picking up hgc. Next scan at 12 weeks for me!


----------



## Marrissa_E

Kaede351 said:


> Seriously!!!!! When they said morning sickness, I didn't think they meant waking up at 3.30am and feeling like you got food poisoning lol. Ugh!
> 
> Think Im gona be tired in the morning!
> 
> XxX

same thing here.! ... I'll start puking at 3am and if i'm lucky it should subside by 9am. Otherwise, it can go on the entire day. But when I puked nothing came out!! I think I will feel better if something comes out.


----------



## pichi

Oh moochacha that's great news! I think I might see if I can get an early scan.

Urgh, morning sickness is a bitch *pukey face*


----------



## Marrissa_E

moochacha said:


> woohoo back with wonderful news!! We saw our bean!!! and heartbeat. I'm sooo relived now. Marrissa_E I totally know what you mean I feel hungry ALL the time as well. Luckily I've mostly been craving fruit.
> 
> I'm sooo excited now, the baby is placed really far back towards my back and my Doctor said that might be what has been interfering with my urine picking up hgc. Next scan at 12 weeks for me!


congrats moochacha! It IS a wonderful sight to see bean and heartbeat, isn't it?! 

oh.. that explains your shy squishy


----------



## moochacha

Yeah its great!!! I'm totally over the moon :D I've been getting hardly any morning sickness but i do feel a little weird at night and when I brush my teeth I feel like I want to throw up.


----------



## pichi

I just feel like I'm about to be sick and get that horrible cold sensation come over me from my toes upwards.

Hope all the beans are settling in nicely-they seem to make us want to feel sick anyway! Lol


----------



## moochacha

hehe I was really really sick with my son so all my female friends think im going to have a girl. It does get better but not for a few weeks. Try eating some toast before you get out of bed get DH to make it. It helps with your blood sugar levels, or maybe some plain crackers. I found the worse thing for my MS was eating fruit on an empty stomach.


----------



## fairygirl

moochacha said:


> woohoo back with wonderful news!! We saw our bean!!! and heartbeat. I'm sooo relived now. Marrissa_E I totally know what you mean I feel hungry ALL the time as well. Luckily I've mostly been craving fruit.
> 
> I'm sooo excited now, the baby is placed really far back towards my back and my Doctor said that might be what has been interfering with my urine picking up hgc. Next scan at 12 weeks for me!

That has made me smile so much this morning! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## fairygirl

Kaede, it is crazy you are feeling so sick already! I woke up feeling a bit ropey. My temp is actually a reliable one and right where I thought it would be :p My top lip feels like it is going to get coldsores. Random I know.
Hello MarissaE!


----------



## Kaede351

The really bad sicky feeling only lasted for half an hour lol, but thenI kept waking up with this horrible acidy burning feeling in my throat. I don't know what heartburn feels like, but I have a feeling it might be that?

Im really starting to think my HCG isn't normal lol. Either I'm having twins or I am about 3 weeks. My co-worker must be about 5 weeks and she doesn't seem to be I'll at all apart from looking a bit pastey. But then I suppose it's true. All women are different and pregnancy affects us in different ways.

Moochacha- awww, Im so happy for you!!! I sooo can't wait for my first scan! I'm gona cry like a baby lol. I have a feeling this will be a long pregnancy haha. I just want abproper bump already instead of being bloated and looking fat haha.

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh, my temp shot up this morning aswell! Haha, if I hadn't tested yesterday this temp would have made me this morn XD Went up from about 36.62 to 37! Highest temp ever and I love it haha.

XxX


----------



## pichi

ive been testing still haha and my lines just get darker and darker - makes me feel a little better. still thinking of an early scan though - maybe at 8 weeks or so for piece of mind you know?


oh and i will need to make us a little signature piece to say we graduated from the charting thread (fairy i noticed you mentioned this earlier, thougtht id mention it now :p)


----------



## pichi

hmm, been reccomended a place in perth that do early scans (5 - 13 weeks) for just £25! may just have to book in for one of those at 8 weeks or so


----------



## Kaede351

Ohh, that sounds like a bargain Pichi!!! I might just wait and see. I'll mention to the doc about these cramps I'm getting and I might get a free scan ;) haha. Cuz if you're getting cramps they have to check for ectopic pregnancy. I've been getting quite bad cramps for days, and I'm a little bit worried. It might just be the muscles stretching, but I'd like to ask and make sure :)

I'm a worrier haha, it's born in me 

XxX


----------



## pichi

i read that a girl got an early scan due to cramping but she then had to wait ages for her second scan... like she didn't get scanned at 12 weeks it was nearer to 16. it was on a forum (not sure which one! haha)


----------



## fairygirl

what a good price for an early scan. Yes a sig thingy. I like the little blinkies.


----------



## shambaby

hello there, good to see you all over her in 1st tri! just realised, though, it won't be long before i graduate to 2nd tri - eek! was thinking that the time was going far too slowly, but now i'm not so sure!

i haven't suffered too much with sickness, but have had quite a lot of nausea. the absolute sheer exhaustion has been - and still is - my main symptom. i am constantly working out when i will next be able to have a sleep! i'm told it will get better soon, but i might just keep that to myself - enjoying having hubby do the house work!

geat news about your scan moochacha, glad everything was ok. i had one at 6 weeks because of spotting. they had to do an internal scan to be able to see the baby + heartbeat so early - unpleasant, but so worth it. i have my dating scan next wednesday - 6 days and counting! will be 11 weeks or thereabouts.

hope your little beanies are all kind to their mummies - a little nausea is reassuring, but constant puking is not nice :nope:


----------



## pichi

aww i wish these first few weeks would shoot past!

Just found an old pic of me with my pillarbox red hair - won't be dying my hair anymore :(


----------



## moochacha

fairygirl said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> woohoo back with wonderful news!! We saw our bean!!! and heartbeat. I'm sooo relived now. Marrissa_E I totally know what you mean I feel hungry ALL the time as well. Luckily I've mostly been craving fruit.
> 
> I'm sooo excited now, the baby is placed really far back towards my back and my Doctor said that might be what has been interfering with my urine picking up hgc. Next scan at 12 weeks for me!
> 
> That has made me smile so much this morning! :happydance: :cloud9:Click to expand...

Hehe thanks hun!! I couldn't be happier now. :cloud9:


----------



## piesey

Morning ladies

*Moochacha* - I'm so pleased for you! Glad you've seen your little one and everything is ok.

*Fairygirl* Congrats on your BFP! Welcome to you.

Went to the docs this morning so all feeling real now. She was pregnant too so at least I know she know what she's talking about! She did blood pressure and will send off my details for the scan date at 12 weeks, and midwife appointment but apart from that no blood test or anything! I know that as I've not been pregnant before they don't do it for me but I was hoping for some kind of reassurance, I'm a terrible worrier!

Not feeling too bad - apart from incredibly tired. I had a bit of nausea yesterday afternoon but not sure if that was just that I'd eaten too much at lunch! Today I feel ok. Hope everything is ok with the little one.


----------



## fairygirl

These have to be the most worrying days ever! I'm so cross DF put an obvious FB status up so everyone who knew we were ttc has put 2 and 2 together. Apparently his Dad is mad we didn't tell him straight away. I'm so :grr:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww I'm so glad yall made this thread. I have been busy and didn't even see some of the bfps! IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU LADIESSSS :D :D :D :D

Hope you don't mind..I'll totally be stalking your pregnancies hehe.

:hugs: xo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats ladies!!! Sooo pleased you've all got your BFPs. If you need any advice etc please feel free to PM me.. I'd be only to happy to help my charting pals x


----------



## laura6914

OMG fairy girla and pichi congratulations. havent been on the charting thread in so long, i dodnt even realise you had got your :bfp:s Im over the moon for you. 

Welcome to the 1st Tri :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Kaede351

Not feeling sick today! Got achy cramps though, and checked my CP earlier... and I had a tiny bit more very light pink (more of a tinge than an actual colour) CM on my cervix :( BRING ON MONDAY AND MY FIRST DOC'S APPOINTMENT!!!! I'm gona be a wreck until then >.<

I still don't feel like this is real haha. I keep expecting to go to the toilet and see AF... then I'd know I'd been dreaming. But omg I'm so happy!!! haha. It's such a strange feeling to be scared and happy at the same time!

XxX


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know that EXACT feeling! Especially when AF was due..I was so scared and happy lol.

Just remembering, spotting is completely normal. xo You're so lucky that your first dr appt is so soon! Mine isn't until March 24th..AHHH


----------



## Kaede351

pichi said:


> aww i wish these first few weeks would shoot past!
> 
> Just found an old pic of me with my pillarbox red hair - won't be dying my hair anymore :(

I dyed my hair last weekend >.< I realised yesterday evening while I was sat at my mum's and I felt awful. But like my mum said I didn't know, and seeing as how I'm sat here with ded hair right now, there's nothing I can do about it :( Just hope it doesn't have an effect!!!

I know a girl who has dyed her hair like 4 times since being pregnant. And when I said to her about it supposedly being harmful to the baby she just completely didn't believe me and then I got the rest of her friends having a go at me for upsetting her. All I said was "I don't think you're supposed to dye your hair when you're pregnant" >.< Some people!!! :dohh:

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I know that EXACT feeling! Especially when AF was due..I was so scared and happy lol.
> 
> Just remembering, spotting is completely normal. xo You're so lucky that your first dr appt is so soon! Mine isn't until March 24th..AHHH

Thanks hun :) I'll feel loads better on monday. I'm going to talk to the doc about the cramps aswell and see what he says. I don't want to seem like I'm an attention seeker... but I want this baby so much, I don't want anything to go wrong.

How come you can't get an appointment for so long?! :O

XxX


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I want to dye mine so badly..I will wait till after the 1st tri. I know that's when development is most important.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kaede351 said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> I know that EXACT feeling! Especially when AF was due..I was so scared and happy lol.
> 
> Just remembering, spotting is completely normal. xo You're so lucky that your first dr appt is so soon! Mine isn't until March 24th..AHHH
> 
> Thanks hun :) I'll feel loads better on monday. I'm going to talk to the doc about the cramps aswell and see what he says. I don't want to seem like I'm an attention seeker... but I want this baby so much, I don't want anything to go wrong.
> 
> How come you can't get an appointment for so long?! :O
> 
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

The docs here don't wanna see you till you're at least 8 wks along. I guess to avoid the mc's and such. not really sure. But its foreeever away!


----------



## Kaede351

Awww :( 

But it isn't really that far away lol. It will fly by! :D

XxX


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

20 days and counting :D lol


----------



## piesey

It does seem so long waiting doesn't it?! I keep looking at my calendar and checking how many days it'll be to this week, or that week. It's 6 weeks until I'm 12 weeks and it seems like a lifetime away!


----------



## Kaede351

lol, that's the spirit!!! Anyway, I need to go for a nap lol. Talk later!! :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

haha, 9 weeks for me until I'm 12 weeks! and 17 weeks til I'm 20 weeks!!! Now... 20 weeks seems forever away haha

XxX


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I guess we should just enjoy the time we have..and stop wishing our lives away! We're always waiting for something..TTC, we're waiting for ovulation, then it's the 2ww, then we wait for that :bfp:..now we wait for dr appts and scans..and then waiting for birth! lol

Now.....where's my time machine?!


----------



## Kaede351

lmao, yeah... and waiting is the worst thing in the world!

Ugh lol, wish I hadn't had that nap! I woke up led on my tummy then felt really really sick haha :haha: oh dear! Not fair! We were going ot have chinese tonight, now DH gets chinese and I get to sit and smell it lol. I don't think I could eat it yet XD

XxX


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Food sounds so gross right now..yet my stomach is rumbling like I'm hungry. My poor, confused body!


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah, I've been like that for the last 2 days lol. I managed a few mouthfuls of chinese but then I had a thought... if I get sickness in the night again then curry isn't going to be very nice to throw up lol. Not that I actually was sick last night, but still wouldn't be nice lol.

XxX


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Nope, def wouldn't. I haven't eaten anything healthy today..Mcdonalds cheeseburger, some chips and ice cream. What the heck. No wonder I feel crappy.


----------



## Kaede351

Lol! Wel I was at a maths training course for work today (not for me... like how to teach the children maths without them realising it ;)). And it was in a Surestart Children's centre (like a big countrywide nursery and family organisation... duno if you've heard of it?). And they only serve healthy food there... and not very big portions either haha.

I had half a bowl of homemade veg soup, a TINY piece of salmon with 2 tiny crackers and butter (I put the salmon on the crackers lol), 1 slice of ham, tiny sliver of cheese and 1 boiled potato lol. Wasn't much of a meal... but luckily they also made us some nicies too! I hada cinnamon whirl pastry... mmmmm lol.

XxX


----------



## pichi

Morning girls :) 

Woke up with a sore tum *sniffle* its kinda gone away now tho. I'm babysitting my friends 5 month old today - he's such a cutie!

As for the hair dying. I put the old pic in my profile so people can see what I look like hehe


Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Kaede351

I think Im looking after my little cousin today, not sure though. I promised Id take him to the park, but that was before the tiredness kicked in lol. I'll wait and see. I might not be having him, my aunty is poorly and duno if she'll even make it out of bed let alone the house lol.

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

I'm annoyed still! Just want to get my head around being pregnant yet I'm being forced to come clean to people after DF's status on FB. Feel a bit like I may get am upset tummy and I have my cold back again. Stupid germs. Now got to go into work and admit to my manager why I was naughty and didn't go to staff meeting. I can't lie!


----------



## moochacha

pichi said:


> Morning girls :)
> 
> Woke up with a sore tum *sniffle* its kinda gone away now tho. I'm babysitting my friends 5 month old today - he's such a cutie!
> 
> As for the hair dying. I put the old pic in my profile so people can see what I look like hehe
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well!

Love the pic!! Love the hair color! :flower:


----------



## moochacha

I think im starting to show this being my 3rd pregnancy to hopefully make it to full term. I can't lay on my belly anymore :( it feels weird.


----------



## Kaede351

Aww lol. I cant WAIT til I start to show!! Im looking forward to my summer bump :D

doesn't exactly feel wierd to lie on my tummy, but it brings on the sickness lol.

XxX


----------



## pichi

im just at the panicy stage i think still wondering if babes is ok in there *rubs tum*

think i'm booking in for an 8week4day scan. phoned up the place yesterday and the guy was really nice. £25 will get me half an hour apparently so, will have to book in :)

my cramps have stopped... hope this is a good thing. wish i had another digital but if i keep peeing on sticks im just going to get either upset or wound-up


----------



## pichi

made this :

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/grad.gif

it can be changed to pretty much do anything you want - just well, i got bored haha


----------



## shambaby

love the pic and the red hair, pichi! and the little twinkly thing.

moochacha, hubby has been convinced for weeks that i was showing, no matter how hard i tried to tell him it was just bloat. now i have noticed a certain bulginess to my tum, he has decided it is just cream eggs! he could be right :shrug::haha: don't think it will be long before i need new trousers - my jeans are getting a little tight! i haven't been able to lie on my front for ages due to my big, sore boobs, which was a pain at first, as i always used to sleep on my front. i've got used to it now, but the weight of my bbs makes it a little uncomfortable on my side, too. have seen some 'sleeping bras' on mothercare's website, might try them.

don't worry about the cramps, girls - i had them until about 8 weeks, and some spotting at 6 weeks, and they are normal - your little ones are just snuggling in. i've actually started to get some new twinges the last few days - hoping it's just stretching.

take care x


----------



## pichi

oh my. looking after a little one whilst pregnant and suffering with fatigue is hard work!

just put wee man down for a nap. poor wee soul, his teethies are coming in which are giving him a spot of bother. he's an amazingly good baby though ^__^


*naps*


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Afternoon, ladies!

I hear ya on the tiredness..I feel like I'm totally dragging. We have a carnival to go to tonight and I can't even keep my eyes open. *yawwwwn*


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Pichi, love the red hair!!!


----------



## pichi

aw thanks hun. after my red hair i had purple and green :D

just put the little one down for a sleep. wish i could do the same! hah


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm lol. My little cousin is wayyyy to energetic lol. I love him to bits, but I'm looking forward to him going home lol. Bless him! He's going home at 6, so not long til i can have a nap haha. Had to stop off half way home from the park at my mum's house for a sit down XD

I seem to be getting sickiness at dinner timeish... Just made lasagne for the little un and soooo didn't fancy it >.< Gona have my dinner later when I feel a bit less icky haha.

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Hey ladies, how we doing?
I had to have a nap when I got in from work. I haven't told anyone else today, not even my manager. It really is still sinking in and I am panicking that I am not ready.
Pichi, the sparkly is beautiful, can I just ask that you put a capital C on charting? Sorry I'm in teacher mode. Then can we have the IMG code?


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, I'm sure you are ready Fairy!!! I had a moment the other day just after I got my :bfp: where I thought... omg... I didn't expect it to be yet... will I be able to cope?!

But the more I've thought about it, the more I've realised that I'm happier now than I have been for months! Albeit the most scared I have EVER been lol. I just need this docs appointment to be over and done with. I need to know that the cramps and the stained CM is normal... I don't think I'll believe it until the doc says it even though I want to >.<

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Kaede, I'm sure it is all normal! Have you tested again to see if your hcg is still going strong?
Shambaby, I can't believe how far along your ticker you are!


----------



## Kaede351

I just did another test now... and beautifully the test line is nearly darker than the control... so hopefully I'm ok :)

I still can't wait to see the doc though lol. I'm a woman obsessed 

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Wow! I can't wait til my lines are that dark, and yes I'll keep testing til I see it, just not too often as only 3 cheapies left. I have my digis for the weekend :p


----------



## Kaede351

I only have 1 IC left lol. I let my aunty use one today cuase she thought she was but she wasn't haha. I may have to get a new digi at some point just so I can see 3+ on it :haha:

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Go to Access Diagnostics, they do digis for less and deliver really quick, it's where I got a box from and my PreSeed.


----------



## Kaede351

OMG!!! I GOT RIPPED OFF!!!! 

I paid nearly £9 for 1 digi test in the chemist near where I work... I could have gotten 2 for that money on that website!!! grrr lol

XxX


----------



## pichi

You can get 2 digis in tesco for £9.

Want to do another one to make sure my levels are up to date. I've gotten a 2-3 but I want a 3weeks+
My ICs seem a bit crap. My line is darker but not as dark as the control line. Meh, I'm still gettin strong lines so I won't worry.

Fairy ill correct the blinky and re-post :)


----------



## fairygirl

My line today is the bottom one, the top one is Wednesday. They are 25-50 sensitivity. Not all the dye moved today, some is still trapped by the start
 



Attached Files:







yay2.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pichi

Mines are slightly darker than yours fairy but not by much. Don't think its a cause of worry eh?


----------



## fairygirl

No coz our ICs are probably different, mine are supposed to be 25mlu then when I read a review online it said they were closer to 50. And you got your 2-3 weeks already. There's an interesting thread on this forum about the digi ranges of hcg.


----------



## Kaede351

The one I did earlier was only very slightly darker than yours Fairy hun.

XxX


----------



## pichi

Ah its all good then. I'm booking my scan tomorrow. Yay :)


----------



## fairygirl

:happydance: Apparently I'm 4 weeks today, not 4+1 as the date of conception is date after O. Who knows!!


----------



## moochacha

Lovely lines!!! Happy 4 weeks hun. * weeks for me tomorrow.. I think


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Talking of testing..isn't it great? lol

I did another test 2 days ago..the line was soooo dark..way darker than the control. makes me feel good :D

You ladies will get there soon, I'm sure. Not too far behind! 

March 24th needs to hurry up. 

Ooh my bday is in 2 days! March 8th. 27 here I come. Gonna be an awesome year.


----------



## Kaede351

That's the day AF is due so not gona be the best day for  gona be panicking all day lol. But I got docs Monday afternoon, so hopefully the doc will be able to relax me a bit lol... I hope :S

XxX


----------



## pichi

I am passed the date of AF so that's good :) fairy, you will technically be 1 day behind me because you O'd the day after me. Because my cycle this time was going to be 31/32 some due date calculators are wrong because they base it on a 28 day cycle.

Me and OH's anniversory next week :) having this baby has made us even closer and I didn't even think than was possible


----------



## Marrissa_E

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Talking of testing..isn't it great? lol
> 
> I did another test 2 days ago..the line was soooo dark..way darker than the control. makes me feel good :D
> 
> You ladies will get there soon, I'm sure. Not too far behind!
> 
> March 24th needs to hurry up.
> 
> Ooh my bday is in 2 days! March 8th. 27 here I come. Gonna be an awesome year.

Happy bday in advance dear!

Yeah, great isn't it to see the lines getting darker? I was still testing every few days from 4th-6th weeks coz my GP refused to do a blood test confirmation. BUt the lines did grew darker, thank god.!


----------



## moochacha

Happy birthday peace!!!! Have a blast


----------



## fairygirl

Happy Birthday PLB!!!
Kaede, hope today passes for you without any stress. I didn't test til AF due date, was a nervous day though, despite my 3 BFPs!
I think for my due date I am going to use what FF tells me and then that's what I've put into the ticker generator. Decided to see if I can fit one into my sig (Need your twinkly Pichi). Because:
 



Attached Files:







yay3.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kaede351

Omg! Just woke up to worst belly ache >.< feels like a mix between trapped wind, constipation, and a little bit of AF. Pretty sure it's trapped wind, it's too much of a sharp pain to be AF, and I feel like I need to break wind but can't (sorry, tmi). Ouch >.<

XxX


----------



## pichi

fairygirl said:


> Happy Birthday PLB!!!
> Kaede, hope today passes for you without any stress. I didn't test til AF due date, was a nervous day though, despite my 3 BFPs!
> I think for my due date I am going to use what FF tells me and then that's what I've put into the ticker generator. Decided to see if I can fit one into my sig (Need your twinkly Pichi). Because:


yay you got a 2-3 too :)

i want to buy one more digi to get 3+ on it.

ill sort the twinkly now :)


----------



## fairygirl

I found I only have 1 digi left, not another pack as I thought. Thinking I'll do it next weekend to get my 3+!


----------



## pichi

hehe you and me both. 


just got my letter through for my first scan. 19th April!


----------



## fairygirl

That was quick! And mine and DF's 2 year anniversary, I want that scan date!!!! We're then getting married 19th April 2011 (Up at Gretna hopefully).


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks for the birthday wishes :D We are going out the night after to see Grease the musical. I LOVE Grease!

DH treated me today and hired a maid to come clean up all the demo mess that the builders left us with...so that's soooo nice. My house is smelling lovely and looking like a house again. Until the builders come back next week, that is lol.


----------



## fairygirl

That is so cool PLB! What a nice thought from your Hubby. Enjoy Grease! xx


----------



## mysticdeliria

Pichi, you are so, so smart!! Great idea starting this up, I was worrying about being able to keep in touch with all the girls and now we can do it without clogging up the "charting" thread. Congrats to all the newbies who crossed over, (1st and 2nd tri now)! I will catch up here once I've done catching up in the other thread. I'm loving all the new BFPs over there!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Just got home from watching Alice in Wonderland. It was pretty good!

I'm so tired..I feel like I acted the whole movie out. It's 8:30 and I am seriously contemplating bed.


----------



## piesey

Hi ladies

Not a great day today - I was away for the weekend but started getting pains/cramps which eventully went but then went to the toilet about 2am and when I wiped theere was pinky liquid like the start of AF. It wasn't much and eventually stopped and I haven't had any more today. Been checked out by the out of hours GP service who were worried I may have an ectopic pg but they were not convincd it was. Just been told to take it easy and if I get any more pain or bleeding to call my doc for a scan referral.

Really worried and upset. I still have sore boobs and it was hardly any pinky stuff and I know it's normal to get spotting in early pg but it was a shock.

Guess I'm just going to have to wait and see what happens....


----------



## fairygirl

Piesey, I hope everything is ok, like you say spotting early is quite normal, but I can imagine how horrid it must have been.
PLB, have a nice rest.
Kaede, how you doing hun. I had some painful wind earlier after lunch. Seems I need to be eating small and slow.


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hi Piesey, try not to worry too much, hun (I know, much easier said than done). I had a similar thing at around 5-6 weeks. My doc had me scanned for a suspected ectopic and my little quinoa was there with a hb. I have been spotting all through my pregnancy (more today even) and I know how much your heart sinks every time you find it. See your dr if you think something is wrong, but chances are you are fine. I am trying to take my own advice, I have my 12 week scan this Friday and I'm scared to death, but keep telling myself to relax, relax, relax...Keep us posted on how you are doing, I'm hoping all the very best for you and your bean!


----------



## Kaede351

I'm ok thanks Fairygirl :D Had worst constipation ever lol. Gona ask if the doc can give me anything when I go for my appointment tomorrow... another thing to add to the rapidly growing list of questions lmao XD

Piesy - Aww, I'm sure everything will be ok hun!!! Spotting can be normal... I'm getting like a pinkish/brown discharge every now and then when I use the toilet. I asked my aunty about it last night and she said when she was pregnant with my cousin that she bled really heavily for the first 3 months. And he's a perfectly healthy (if a bit cheeky lol) 3 year old now :) So don't panic. If you find that you are getting more worried then phone ur doctor :)... All I need to do now is follow my own advice 

PLB - Ohhhh, I reeeeally want to go see Alice in Wonderland!! DH doesn't though lol. So I'll have to wait until I can see it on dvd. Or try and persuade DH to go to Orange wednesdays with me haha.

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ok, so I just figured out that my FF pregnancy page wasn't telling my I'm due the 11th October... it's backwards lol. It's telling me I'm due the 10th November lmao :rofl: So I've changed my due date on my ticker and I'm 4 days ahead now... AND!!! I've moved up a square on my tickers too!!! :happydance:

XxX


----------



## pichi

Where on ff does it tell you your due date?

Woke up with a few yucky cramps this morn. So sign of bleeding though so I guess that's good


----------



## fairygirl

FF tells me my due date by the Pregnancy signs bit if you have VIP. Mine says the 11th, so Pichi yours would be the 10th as you O'd the day before me. Not sure why yours is that though Kaede, not if you O'd 3 days after me? Have you put your O date into BabyCentre due date calendar? Depending which site I use I get the 10th, 11th, or 12th, so I'm going by FF and the 11th.

I'm mental, been taking my temp still, but at around half 4 when I've woken so it's gonna be different to my normal 5-5.30. Anyways it's going down, so had a little panic, just telling myself it's because the time is different, it was much colder last night and my body is now producing estrogen for the baby which is balancing out the progesterone high. DF said test again, but I'd only worry more if it came back fainter due to being done during the day. Just me being silly.

I was ok this morning til I got up, started to make my breakfast and got wind, then as I went to butter my toast I felt icky! Urgh!


----------



## Kaede351

On FF on the left hand side on the nav bar there is an option at the bottom called Pregnancy tracker. If you have put your + HPT on your chart then it tells you your due date based on you last period, fetus age (mine currently says 3 weeks), how many weeks you are, and what week/trimester you're in. It's quite clever lol

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Kaede, on the FF Pregnancy page have you pressed setup under that info to give it your O day instead? I had to so it went on Ovulation date not LMP as I have slightly longer cycles.


----------



## pichi

me too and i'm still 4+4 :) yay i actually worked it out right.

so i am due 10/11/10


----------



## fairygirl

Yay Pichi! You are the day before me.


----------



## pichi

its quite nice having 2 girlies due around the same time as me :D don't seem to have any symptoms... besides a stuffed nose and slight bouts of nausea. 5+ is when the fun starts i think haha.


----------



## fairygirl

I have wind (my poor sensitive tum) and slight nausea with that icky taste in my mouth! Also a bit on the tired side, but that's nothing new really.
Edit: oh yeah, sore nipples. Lovely.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi lovelies xo

Ugh the *constipation* symptom is killing me right now lol..sorry tmi. Ouch ouch. So bloated and don't wanna eat anything. I'm drinking tons of water but I'm just peeing more!

Fatigue is also kicking my butt. I'm useless to everyone around here right now..don't even wanna move off the couch and DH wants to go look for new bathtubs and showers..ughhh! lol. What a rough life, eh? :haha:

Hope you all and lil beanies are well :hugs:


----------



## pichi

i have the sore nipples too but my actual boobs arn't sore. wish this horrid cold would shift. ¬___¬ i hate having a blocked nose. 

speaking of wind, i seem to be experiancing this too... hehe

when are you sorting out your Drs appointment fairy? or have i missed you saying a day


----------



## fairygirl

I think I'm gonna wait til the beginning of next week, got far too much on at work this week, maybe I'll ring at the end of the week to get an apointment. How come you got your scan date through so fast?


----------



## pichi

im not so sure. i went to the Drs on tues to confirm my pregnancy and he refered me to the center that does scans near me. they got back to me yesterday!


oh and fairy:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/Untitled-1-10.gif


----------



## fairygirl

Beautiful Pichi, do you have an image code for it? When I go to the Dr I think they just say they'll get a midwife to ring and then you speak to the midwife at 8 weeks to book you in. That's why I'm not rushing to make an appointment.


----------



## pichi

[IM G]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/Untitled-1-10.gif[/IM G]

there you go fairy.

my doctor got in touch with the midwife for me and they then sent out a letter to me


----------



## piesey

Hi ladies - thank for you wrod sof support

Feeling a bit weird this morning but ok. I'm really sore all over (but I think this is because I slept on a blow up bed on Friday night!). No more bad pains just some twinges, but they are still all on one side. Just a little bit of brown discharge so no more pink blood so far thank goodness. I'm going to try and speak to my doctor tomorrow and ask for a scan - the not knowing what or if anything is wrong is killing me. I'd rather just know and get on with it all. Not sure if they will give me scan, but it's worth a try!


----------



## Kaede351

I'm going to leave my EDD how it is at the moment. I'm a bit skeptical as to when I actually did ovulate/concieve. So Im going to change it tomorrow when I hear what the doctor has to say :)

Anyone else getting mouth ulcers? I got a huge one and it's so so sore!!

XxX


----------



## shambaby

hello, glad to hear so many of you are doing so well. piesey, hope you feel better soon, but it's probably sensible to get checked out just in case. i had some pink / brown spotting at about 5-6 weeks, too, and had a scan which made me feel much better (had to do an internal scan to see the baby + heartbeat, though, so be prepared) and have had no more problems since *touches wood*.

hope you have a lovely birthday peacelovebaby, grease sounds like fun!

i have had a rough few days - my bunny got poorly mid-week and was kept in at the vet's. turned out he had a nasy parasite infection which causes neurological damage. it got too severe for him to recover and we had to make the awful decision to let him go on friday, as he had no hope of recovery and was in a lot of pain and discomfort. fortunately our other rabbit is showing no signs of a problem, but i think she's a little lonely :(

on a lighter note, we have this week off work and are planning to start sorting out the spare room ready to get a new carpet and decorate ready for its new resident. and my scan is on wednesday, which i am very excited, but also very nervous about. think we will also go on a bit of a shopping trip afterwards, as i need some new bras and am using it as an excuse to go look in mothercare!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Shambaby, So sorry to read about your bunny. Hope a trip to Mothercare makes you feel tons better xx
Piesey, I hope your Dr can ut your mind at rest and give you that scan.
Kaede, I have cold sores, which just like ulcers are a sign that you are run down. Well we are as we are functioning for two now :)


----------



## shambaby

thanks fairygirl. he was getting old, so i thought i was prepared for the fact that he wouldn't be with us much longer. turns out i wasn't:cry:

i think mothercare should do the trick. plus the gooey double choc cookies i just baked ought to help a little too. yummmmmm


----------



## Kaede351

Aha! I don't feel run down lol, just got the runs. It's so odd! One minute I'll be constipated and in pain, the next Im dashing to the loo before I mess my pants lol (sorry TMI!). My nipples and areola are getting HUGE and going dark already too! I didn't think that was meant to happen until later on in the pregnancy? :S

Still no sickness exactly though... I'm starting to worry that I'm going to get it with a vengence later on though >.<

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

One of the clues I could be pregnant were the dark rings around my areola.
It's just taken me forever to do my sig! Still wanna go back and play with it. What a nightmare I am!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

How can I be hungry yet sooo nauseated. This isn't fair lol.


----------



## fairygirl

PLB, hope you feel better soon. Isn't it funny how it is easier to eat junk food?


----------



## pichi

oh i am so choked with the cold it's really not fair ¬___¬ i can't breathe out my nose at all :(


----------



## Kaede351

I just had some more pink CM :( I hope everything is ok! I can't wait for the docs tomorrow. I'm getting quite worried now :(

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

I hope everything is ok Kaede. 
Pichi, hope you are feeling better soon. I had a throat bug for my entire 2ww.


----------



## Kaede351

Would I be getting really bad cramps if anything was wrong?!?!?! :( or am I over-reacting? :,(

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Do you have cramps? Depends how bad they are I guess.


----------



## Kaede351

I'm not getting cramps, no... but that's what I mean. If there was something wrong I would be wouldn't I?

Sorry bout this ladies... this has bothered me more than it probably should have >.<

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

I would have thought cramps and red blood is the worst situation. Hopefully your pinky stuff is normal settling in stuff. Alot of ladies get spotting. Hopefully the Doctor can put your mind at rest tomorrow, all they can do is a pregnancy test and maybe they'll do bloods, then you have to have bloods in 2 days to check HCG is doubling. I don't know if they will go that far though and I don't think they will scan this early, you might have to wait a couple of weeks if an epu agrees to see you. I don't know any of this for sure, just an educated guess from other stories I've read. xx


----------



## Kaede351

bring on tomorrow >.<

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Let us know hun. Try and have a restful night's sleep x


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah DH is gona make me a snack cuz I'm hungry before bed lol.

Hopefully tomorrow morning will fly past and it will be doctor time soon! I'm sure it's nowt... but I'm daft and worry about silly things >.<

XxX


----------



## shambaby

hope everything's ok kaede - a little spotting is really very normal, though, so try not to worry. at least you have your doc's appointment tomorrow.

hope everyone else feels better soon. although i had a bad throat throughout the 2ww and then have had a couple of mild viral-type illnesses since, and it made me feel better when i was told that it's a good sign - it means your immune system is lowered so that your body will let the little bean get comfy and implant without any trouble :thumbup:


----------



## moochacha

Whoa check it out girls 8 weeks today :dance:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Kaede, it takes awhile for the little bean to dig all the way down. Don't fret the pink cm, it very likely could be implantation still. Also, AF should be due around now, right? Lots of women still see "evidence" of AF through pregnancy, so it could just be that too. Hope all goes well with the dr tomorrow and it puts your mind at ease. 

YAAAAYYY Moochacha congrats on 8 weeks!! :yipee: You're entering your 3rd month, I was so thrilled when I got there! Now I'm sweating making it to 12 weeks....come on next weekend!


----------



## pichi

Well,I can't sleep. Damn this cold. Hope this does mean bean is snuggling in. I've had a bit of cramping still but no sign of blood. Hope this is a good thing for peanut. I hope its comfy in there. Can't wait till 12weeks! This cramping just worries me slightly


----------



## moochacha

mysticdeliria said:


> Kaede, it takes awhile for the little bean to dig all the way down. Don't fret the pink cm, it very likely could be implantation still. Also, AF should be due around now, right? Lots of women still see "evidence" of AF through pregnancy, so it could just be that too. Hope all goes well with the dr tomorrow and it puts your mind at ease.
> 
> YAAAAYYY Moochacha congrats on 8 weeks!! :yipee: You're entering your 3rd month, I was so thrilled when I got there! Now I'm sweating making it to 12 weeks....come on next weekend!

Thank you!! I'm totally excited! Wow week 13 and your off to 2nd tri! Time goes by so fast. xox


----------



## Kaede351

My temps have gone down over the last few days. They're nearly on the coverline... Hope that's not a bad sign :(

docs later, then should feel much better I hope!! Hope all is okay.

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Kaede, my temps have been all over the place. I think it might just be hormone fluctuations. Have you tested again? I did this morning, it's a full line and a bit bolder than the last one, not amazingly darker, but just a bit.I need to relax! Think I may be getting DF's flu, really bad timing!


----------



## Kaede351

I just did an OPK... it's all I have left lol. The test line did come up alot darker than the control line though. So that made me feel better haha. I'm gona be a nervous wreck until my first scan :haha:

No more coloured CM at all this morning, jsut checked when I did the OPK. I think (I hope) I really am getting myself worked up over nothing. It's not healthy and needs to stop lol. I think this is all because my AF would have been due today so I'm still a bit worried in case she shows her ugly, wicked face. I'll probably feel much better tomorrow after AF is a no show and Doc's have told me I'm a psycho :wacko: :rofl:

Sorry to bother you girlies  I promise to get my PMA back out the cupboard from this afternoon/tomorrow :D

XxX

(oh, and another thing to add to the ulcers... I have a huge spot come up on my ear lol. really sore! XD)


----------



## wantabbygrl

How long were you ladies temping before BFP?


----------



## Kaede351

Since 2 or 3 days before AF started last time. So about 30 days roughly?

XxX


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It was my first month temping!


----------



## pichi

Was my 2nd cycle temping with OPKs


----------



## fairygirl

Was my 2nd cycle, I had a CBFM this cycle too.


----------



## moochacha

It was my second cycle charting as well :) Kaede you can tell us anything we don't mind. Are you going to book in for a private scan? I know there was a lot of talk on here about them but I'm on my iPhone so it's hard to scroll back. Let us
know how your doctors appointment goes.

How did you all tell OH? And what was his reaction? :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I had bought a test, and half-heartedly took it, just to rule out mainly because I was in a horrible mood and wanted to just get drunk LOL...so unlike me. Anyway, took the test..watched the faint pink color move over the stark white window..saw the control line and nothing else, so I put it down, washed my hands and dried em..giving up on the test. Turned around to pick it up and toss it and saw that beautiful 2nd line..faint but there! I was in shock. I started shaking and looked at myself in the mirror and cried. Then called DH into the bathroom and handed it to him, still shaking and feeling flushed. He peeps at the 2 lines and after a suspenseful wait..said "what's it mean?" :haha:

I told him it's positive! And he smiled really big and said "..It's beautiful.." and kissed me. I get teary remembering it :D Siiiiigh.


----------



## moochacha

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I had bought a test, and half-heartedly took it, just to rule out mainly because I was in a horrible mood and wanted to just get drunk LOL...so unlike me. Anyway, took the test..watched the faint pink color move over the stark white window..saw the control line and nothing else, so I put it down, washed my hands and dried em..giving up on the test. Turned around to pick it up and toss it and saw that beautiful 2nd line..faint but there! I was in shock. I started shaking and looked at myself in the mirror and cried. Then called DH into the bathroom and handed it to him, still shaking and feeling flushed. He peeps at the 2 lines and after a suspenseful wait..said "what's it mean?" :haha:
> 
> I told him it's positive! And he smiled really big and said "..It's beautiful.." and kissed me. I get teary remembering it :D Siiiiigh.

Awww that's sooo beautiful. I remember on planning on how I was going to tell DH the news before I got my bfp but it happened nothing like that. I did a test because of IB to see it was IB or not half expecting not to see anything. I left the room came back looked at the test expecting to toss it out but I saw a faint second line. So I ran up to DH and said "OMFG can you see a second line? After a few seconds he said its the fainest of faint but its there" He kissed me and hasn't let me hardly do anything since. hehe We were more excited on scan day when we found out baby was ok. :flower:


----------



## Kaede351

lol, my DH was alseep when I tried to show him the test... and he is NOT a morning person XD He kind of grunted at me and turned over in bed lmao. But he's cautiously happy now lol. He's the complete opposite to me. Whereas I'm so excited I feel like I JUST HAVE to tell EVERYBODY!!! He's only told him mum lol. He, sensibly, wants to wait until a further date to get excited "just in case". Which is a better way of thinking... But I can't help being excited!

Oh yeah lol, my work is already trying to replace me for my maternity leave XD How nice is that eh! Trying to find someone to fill in while I'm away... because there will be 2 of us on leave at the same time. 

XxX


----------



## piesey

Hello all

Hope you are all ok.

Well I've been booked in for a scan on Wednesday so I'm just trying to keep a PMA and try not to worry. I still have sore boobs and am feeling quite sick so that's all ok.
Had a bit more brownish spotting this mornign but not too much. I just don't feel right which is worrying me.


I got my BFP on my second cycle of trying and our first cycle of temping! I didn't even know that we'd BD'd on the right day so there you go! I did a test about 2 days after AF was due but my DH was away doing an exam so I couldn't tell him until he came home which was agony for me - but when I did tell him I said 'Do you have any plans for the end of October?' and he said 'No don't think so' and I said, 'Well you do now!' then we both cried and just hugged each other!


----------



## pichi

Have any of you girls in here experianced cramping of any sort? Just wanted to know if I was normal lol


I wasn't due to test till thurs but all the girls in the chartin thread where giving me positive vibes so I pee'd on a stick mon and got a very fast and strong +

Phoned my OH and he was in shock. He got me to pee on 3 tests with him there just to be sure lol


----------



## Kaede351

I've been getting cramps Pichi. Apparently they're normal. Off to docs in about 20 mins, just gona have a wash "Down there" now... Someone told me they might do a little inspection so though Id better be clean just in case lol.

XxX


----------



## pichi

Good luck at the Drs Kaede!

Oh the 19th of April is going to be so slow at coming around


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls!!! Just got back from the Doctor's, and because my last period was strange he decided to go from my January period until my scan... which for now puts me at 9 weeks and 3 days!! :D (due 8th October) What made him do that really was asking me about if my boobs have changed at all. When I said to him that they have been quite painful for about 2 or 3 weeks... that was when he said that I must have concieved at least 2 weeks before that. So I don't know. I think I may come out at the (supposedly 12 week) scan as being about 7 or 8 weeks maybe? I honestly don't know lol.

And about the discharge... He didn't really comfort me lol. He said that any kind of brownish discharge in early pregnancy isn't brilliant, but nothing to really worry about unless it's fresh blood or clots. If I get any fresh blood or clots then I have to ring the docs up right away and he'll book me in for an emergency scan :) So feeling better on the whole.

I can't hear back from the Midwife until Wednesday because she's away somewhere, so I won't be able to let the Doc know about what Hospital I want until then. I want a water birth so I need to wait and see which hospital near us does it.

Feeling much better about this for now though :) :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## pichi

if your that far along how come your digital came out 2-3? strange.

cool that you are futher on though


----------



## Kaede351

no idea lmao. But I tyhink the doc is just saying that because my last period was messed up.

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

That is odd Kaede, your chart shows ovulation for you to be 4weeks or so. At least you'll get an early scan!


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah lol. 3 weeks or so til I know my REAL due date :haha: I have a feeling I may be about 8 or 9 weeks when I go for my scan. But honestly I have no idea. Damned periods! Why did they have to be so unusual?! lol

XxX


----------



## Snugggs

Helloooo ...

Just wanted to stop by and say hi to the few ladies i met on the Charting thread. Hope you're all well and hopefully this will be my month to graduate :thumbup:

Sticky, sticky glue to you all

x


----------



## pichi

Oh dear - I feel awful! I can't breathe through my nose at all and I've started to get a bad chesty cough that's really quite sore. I hope it shifts soon. Its really making me feel run down :(


----------



## moochacha

Thanks snuggles hope to see you here!!!

Kaede that's amazing!!! We look forward to seeing what your real EED is at your first scan! I was told that I was 9 weeks pregnant when I found out turned out that I was only around 7 weeks when I went for my first 12 week scan with DS. He actually came 1 week early than the EDD.

Fairy I hope you get well soon hun :flower: it sucks having a flu, hope for a swift recovery.


----------



## Kaede351

At least I get a scan sooner this way lol. I'm convinced Im not 9 weeks though haha. But I felt like I needed to tell the doc that my last period was wierd. I bled really heavy for 1 day and then it pretty much stopped and I spotted for like 10 or do days. ThTs not normal. However I didn't get a positive. Rest before my last bleed... So Im still as confused as I was before lmao. Roll on the scan so I know when my EDD is haha XD

Anyway, gona be off to bed now :) night night ladies.

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Pichi, I'm with you on the horrid cold now. Feel dreadful, can't take the day off though as it's Parents Evening til late :(


----------



## pichi

Is your nose totally blocked? :( apparently its a good thing but I just want rid of it! Haha hope you feel better soon x

Had a dream that I had a baby girl which only makes me feel more confident that little peanut is a girl. I don't know why I think that but, just have a gut feeling


----------



## Kaede351

Ugh! Temps are still going down. nearly below the coverline today :shrug: tests are still positive though. Got a urine sample to take into docs today aswell :) they'll tell me straight XD lol.

Hope you girls feel better soon! :)

XxX


----------



## pichi

Kaede I wouldn't bother temping anymore. Your temperature changes all the time during preggnancy. That's why I stopped just a few days after receiving my bfp


----------



## Kaede351

yeah, I wasn't going to do it this morning... but thermometer was right there so I thought I would lol. I'll put it away when I get home from work tonight. And I'll even treat myself to a small lie in tomorrow morning as a reward for not temping 

XxX


----------



## pichi

i cant seem to get a lie in these days because of this horrid cold ¬___¬ it seems to be shifting slowly but surely. if i wasn't pregnant i'd be dosing up on flu+ pills. they are amazing


----------



## fairygirl

Today was the first day I didn't temp. I keep waking at half 4 though and that wasn't even my normal getting up time. I also need to be reminded to stop lifting stuff! Do I tell my manager. Ergh I feel rough!


----------



## pichi

i told my manager yesterday and she just gave me a big hug and said congratulations to me :D

i've been told by her not to lift stuff otherwise ill get a telling off! hah


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kaede, cool that you get an early scan! Its confusing when you have odd cycles, but they'll figure it all out when they see bubs, I'm sure.

Pichi, I have def been having some cramping. Very light so far, but it's there. I cramped pretty badly with :sex: once, so that was scary!


----------



## pichi

my cramps arn't constrant though which is good. and i've had no blood so phew! cramping is apparently normal so i'm trying not to worry. get myself to 12 weeks and ill feel better haha


----------



## piesey

Pichi - I've had cramping too - on and off not all the time. It was bad last night when I went to bed. No more spotting so far (touch wood) so that's good. 

Just waiting to have my scan tomorrow afternoon. I'm really scared about it but hope tht at last I will have some kind of answers. I'm supposed to be 7 weeks tomorrow - is that too early to see much?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You should be able to see the yolk sac and fetal pole by then. Everyone is different and babies all develop at a slightly different rate. Here's a really cool site that I have saved! I think you ladies will like it too.

https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week4

It shows different scans at different times during pregnancy! GL tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## piesey

Thank you! That is a great site. I just want everythign to be ok - it's really scary. I'm hoping I'm about 7 weeks but I guess that may be more or less than what I think so I'm prepared to have my dates corrected.


----------



## fairygirl

I hope it goes well Piesey! Argh, have in and took paracetamol. But it is official, I am an angry pregnant person! Not good. I'm hoping it's just my pregnancy symptoms combined with my cold and I will be easier going soon. Still not mentioned it at work. Hope everyone is ok, sorry if I've missed anything.


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm... I seem to have very small amount of patience with the kids the last couple days lol. I think it's because I'm just soooo tired! I keep snapping at them lol. (To be fair some of them need snapping in half atm, let along snapping AT them XD).

Got a call from the Midwife this afternoon, first appointment is tomorrow at 3.30pm :D Anybody know what she will do? Will she just ask questions or will she take bloods and stuff aswell? :)

XxX


----------



## pichi

your lucky kaede. the first time i see a midwife is when i go for my scan 19th April...


piesey i hope everything goes well for you x


----------



## moochacha

great site!!! Can't wait for the 12 week scan! :D


----------



## fairygirl

:cry: I've woken up really poorly, had a temperature of 38.37 which is 101.07. I'm so scared! I know this could be bad. Will insist on seeing a doctor but I don't know what to think.


----------



## pichi

Fairy - hve you got a blocked nose etc? I had that but I think its slowly going away.

Has anyone found they're quite snappy and easily irritated? I feel bad but that's how I've been with my OH and I feel awful about it


----------



## fairygirl

I have a blocked nose, sore glands in my neck, and blood in my mouth (I know this hapens in early pregnancy due to increased blood volume, but very scary waking up with it). I just hope I caught the fever in time not to do any damage to my baby, apparently anything over 102 could cause defect or mc, I was 101.07 when I took my temp.


----------



## Kaede351

Yes, I've been very snappy with the kids at work last couple days. Usually Im a very patient person lol. I feel like they're all bring really really naughty, when they aren't really being any different than normal. I think Im just really tired though.

I'm sure you'll be fine Fairy Hun, get urself yo the docs and see if they can give you anything to help that won't hurt hubs :) take care of urself!

XxX


----------



## pichi

I had the exact same fairy but minus the blood in my mouth. Mines is finally going away now but I still have a very chesty cough and blocked nose. Swollen glands for me lasted only a day so hopefullu you'll be the same


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks girls, hopefully all will be well and it's one way to tell my doctor. Think paracetamol is the best thing for it. I've needed the loo so many times in the past 36 hours, it's making me a little crazy. 
Oh and yes I think I posted on here myself about being an angry pregnant person. I don't seem to have any patience.


----------



## pichi

I feel really bad for it! I'm like a grumpy bitch just now and all he is trying to do is be all cuddly and nice to me :(


----------



## fairygirl

Ah poor thing, my DF has accepted the fact I am just going to be angry and not to take me too seriously. Doctors at 12.10 today, with my normal doctor. The woman was really nice on the phone, I'm in shock.


----------



## piesey

Hello

Hope you are all ok this morning.

Fairygirl - good luck for the docs today!

Got my scan this afternoon so just trying to keep calm. I'm still spotting on and off - only a tiny bit but its really upsetting. Keep your FXd for me girls.
xx


----------



## fairygirl

Well that was a waste of time, all my doctor did was state the obvious "Ooo that does look sore and red" (my throat) "Well you don't have a fever" (I'd explained I'd taken paracetamol) :grr:. I have a prescription for penicillin to collect in 3 days if I don't start to feel better. As for my pregnancy, I asked if he was going to book me in, he said yes and then as I got up to go he remembered he needed to ask when my last period was, that was it, no edd, no info, just asked if I was taking folic acid and vitamins and whether I smoked. :dohh: It feels a bit more real now. I'm guessing I'll hear from the midwife to do the rest.

Piesey, hope the scan goes well.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey ladies :hugs:

I'm still counting the minutes till my first scan. Hope yours goes well, Piesey!

As far as being grouchy, I am totally with you guys there..ughhh. I can't tolerate anyone right now..even DD who is such a sweet soul. I keep saying "i'm sorry..I'm just pregnant and it's hormones making me crazy" lol...she just rolls her eyes.


----------



## pichi

glad its not just me then. OH was starting to think it was somthing to do with him, bless. he is just trying to take care of me and wee peanut but i think because my hormones are all over the place it feels like he's having a go at me all the time... when he's not.

just need to get rid of this nasty cold that i have and i think ill be ok.

hmm, still contemplating going for an early scan - should i bother or just wait for another 2 weeks literally for my "12"week scan?


----------



## piesey

Hiya - good news! Baby seems fine and they saw the heartbeat and everything. They couldn't see any reason for the spotting or pain so put it down to just being one of those things. I had an internal scan (which was a little uncomfortable!) but it was worth it to see our little one. I have to take it easy and let them know if there are any other problems. I'm so relieved even though I know it's still early days, but it was amazing to see it!

Thanks for your suppportive messages!

I'm definitely not going to be grumpy tonight - but I am absolutely shattered!


----------



## fairygirl

Yay Piesey. 
Pichi, I know what you mean, I would like an early scan but after looking at the prices I might just wait. 
I'm glad I have the rest of the week off of work. I can chill out and nap to my hearts content (pretty much what I've done all day) and try and relax. Hopefully I'll go back on Monday alot less snappy!


----------



## pichi

piesey - thats great news!

fairy- i can get an early scan for £25 but i dont know if there is a point since i technically just have 5 weeks to wait till my booking scan


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Piesey, glad to hear! What's the internal scan like? I'm scared of having one, as DH gets so embarrassed at the thought of standing there while a doc puts a scope up there lol!


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girlies, had my first Midwife appointment this afternoon! :D She's decided I'm actually NOT 9 weeks lmao... I might just give up with my ticker until my dating scan XD

But I got my bounty pack! With lots of forms for freebies and money off coupons for things like decaf tea :D It has loads of info about pregnancy too. Really good book I get to keep aswell. With EVERYTHING in. I'm ALOT more excited now ^^

My next Midwife appointment is on the 24th :D Yay!

XxX


----------



## piesey

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Piesey, glad to hear! What's the internal scan like? I'm scared of having one, as DH gets so embarrassed at the thought of standing there while a doc puts a scope up there lol!

Hi Peace - it was fine just felt bit weird! I had to take my trousers and pants off and cover myself with a sheet. They have a long probe thing with the ultrasound on the end and they put a condom on it (!) and some lubricant, and apart from being a bit cold it doesn't feel too bad. They looked at my ovaries too which meant they had to wiggle it around a lot which was a bit uncomfortable and made me ache a bit after, but it was ok. I was also worried it would make me bleed, but it so far (FXd) hasn't done. Nothing to be scared of at all and my hubby wasn't embarassed - but he was just so scared and nervous that something was wrong that I don't think he really noticed what they were doing to me! :blush:


----------



## fairygirl

Kaede, all that info and stuff sound fab! I'm a bit jealous :) Piesey, thanks for that info.


----------



## pichi

I've had no meetings with a midwife yet :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ah ok..doesn't sound bad. Just hope DH doesn't freak out lol...he's so weird about things like that. Dunno what he thinks he is gonna do for the birth! Thanks Piesey...and glad it didn't cause you to bleed at all..I was also worried about that.


----------



## Kaede351

My doctor told me to ring up thd local sure start and talk to a midwife, so I was there today for general questions (last period etc), and then I have to go back on the 24th this month for my 8 week check. Although I will technically be 7 weeks not 8 (because my midwife will be on holiday for 2 weeks after that week and she wants to fit me in before).

But yeah, when you do go you will get lots of freebies too :D

XxX


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My appt is the 24th too! :D I'll be 8 weeks ish


----------



## Kaede351

Hehe, cool! So we're due around the same time then! I'm apparently due 10/11/10 haha :D Guessing you're due around 3/11/10? :)

XxX


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well, so far all calculations say 1/11/10 :D Will see after my dating scan. fjdsklfjdlskfljdsk One more day down..13 to go lol.


----------



## Kaede351

lol, damn, good guess though! 

I can't believe my next appointment is so soon! It's only 2 weeks away lol. I have to clear it with my boss first. There is another girl at work who is pregnant... around about the same as me. I think she's a week ahead. I need to make sure that she doesn't have her appointment same day as mine. Although it SHOULD be ok because mine is in the afternoon and she works mornings. :)

XxX


----------



## pichi

Urgh I hate this waiting! :( I just want to tell people about peanut but want to wait till after my scan. April, stop taking so long to come about!


----------



## piesey

Me too - I know what you mean Pichi - can't wait to tell people but just want to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## pichi

yeah. to keep me occupied i've started a pregnancy journal on here ^__^ link is on the last page of my TTC journal if anyone is interested :)


----------



## fairygirl

All of my DF's siblings know and I've told a friend, haven't been brave enough to tel my Dad and Stepmum yet. I'm hoping to tell my Mum after my 12 week scan, it is her birthday in May and a nice piccie framed and wrapped up will be the best present ever.

Pichi, I found you aready :p

I feel sick all of a sudden and original HulaHoops aren't working their usual magic and my bowels hurt (sorry if tmi) ouch!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I dunno how you've waited to tell!! I admire your restraint. Fairygirl, your moms bday present sounds so adorable. She will love that I'm sure!


----------



## piesey

We haven't told anyone yet - although I had to tell my friend. her sister and her Mum as I went on a hen weekend last week and I couldn't take part in the activity they'd planned as it was involved ropes and harnesses and things and I am not up to that at the moment! Plus I wasn't drinking. When I told her my friend said - "I'd already guessed as your boobs are huge!" Which made me laugh!
I'm keeping everything crossed until 12 weeks - but it is not easy!


----------



## fairygirl

Argh, my sense of smell has gone a bit mental. DF sprayed some Lynx Africa earlier, which normally I would absolutely love but it stank the room out and I've had the window open ever since.


----------



## pichi

i cant comment on sense of smell because my nose is blocked lol

did feel faint today while shopping though :(

i want to buy a pregnancy journal :p


----------



## piesey

My smell is really sensitive too - a girl in work is eating fish soup and it's making me feel reall sick! People smokin gon the street is also really affecting me. 

A pregnancy journal is a nice idea Pichi - I've seen some lovely ones on Amazon.


----------



## pichi

there are some gorgeous ones on OhSoCherished.co.uk

i like : THIS ONE. it's a baby file though not a pregnancy one


----------



## fairygirl

We're going to get a Winnie the Pooh Baby Days one, we saw it in Mothercare when we went a while ago. Much cheaper on Amazon. I have a couple of pregnancy books ordered from the library so I can choose which one to buy. That was the other idea I had to tell my mum, ask her to buy me a book and specify the title :p
hadn't thought of a pregnancy journal though. I think the baby journals have a place for scan pics and in my case pics of the HPTs!


----------



## pichi

the hungry catterpillar one is quite cute too :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My sense of smell has been so weird! I was making lasagna last night and it smelled like rotten onions to me. UGH


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls, haven't had a particularly good day :( went to the toilet this afternoon and there was all this pink goo. Needless to say I spent a good hour or so in tears. Went to the walk in medical centre and they did a pregnancy test as a matter of course. It came up strong positive which relaxed me a little bit. I have to go back if the bleeding gets real bad, but she booked me a scan for next Wednesday if everything stays okay. So I suppose I'll get my early scan... Although not quite how I envisioned it :(

Hope you're all ok 

XxX


----------



## pichi

kaede hope everything is ok! i think id panic if i had any bleeding. are you still cramping?


----------



## fairygirl

Kaede, I hope everything is ok and the scan shows some good news.
:hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh Kae! I'll be praying for you and beanie..Just try to remember, MILLIONS of women experience bleeding this early and everything turns out ok. Big :hugs: to you hun.


----------



## fairygirl

PLB is right, some women sot all the way through pregnancy and I think itis even more common around the time of your missed period.


----------



## Kaede351

Getting period type cramps, but they're not that bad. I just hope to god everything will be ok :(

thanks for the well wishes though ladies

XxX


----------



## pichi

i just had a shower and had weird pulling pains on my right side :S not had that before...

i think morning sickness is trying to catch up with me... i've been feeling queasy since lunch time


----------



## fairygirl

Oh no Pichi, that means I won't be far behind you. I really want to be able to cope with any sickness. I did have the pulling pains the other day, oh and shooting pains down my leg.


----------



## pichi

ah yeah, ive had the leg cramp or something that felt like that. no bleeding though so fingers crossed i will make it to 10weeks 5days (think that's what ill be at scan :d)


----------



## Kaede351

Well, I don't think itwill ge long before it's all over girls. Needed the loo at about 6.30 this morning, and when I wipedbtyere was deep redish blood. Going to the doctors as soon as they open in about half an hour. I know that if it is going to happen it will happen, but I would never forgive myself if I did just sit and let it happen if it could be saved. 

Hopefully I will have good news when I get back. But whatever happens I'll let you ladies know.

XxX


----------



## pichi

Oh kaede I'm sorry to hear. Hopefully all will still be well. Ill be thinking bout you x


----------



## piesey

Kaede I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Sending you lots of positive vibes xx


----------



## Kaede351

Well, doctor said he can't do anything, if it's going to happen then it's gonig to happen. He said if it DOES happen then it probably wasn't a viable pregnancy. But he said it may clear up and just be one of those things. Wednesday is the earliest I can have a scan because I won't be 6 weeks until then. So in the meantime I have the worst weekend ever ahead of me :(

Thanks for everything girls. But hopefully everything will still be ok...

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Will be thinking of you Kaede, xxxx


----------



## pichi

the days are dragging on.... *taps fingers*


----------



## fairygirl

I agree Pichi! At least it is Saturday tomorrow and I get to test again :p


----------



## pichi

i tested today hah and well, i got a blazing line before the control line even popped up haha


----------



## fairygirl

I can't wait!


----------



## pichi

i want another digital to get 3+ but a part of me is saying why bother?


----------



## fairygirl

That's what I will be doing in the morning, and if I don't get my 3+ I will be buying some more!


----------



## pichi

i got 2-3 when i was 13dpo so, i think i should be at 3+ by now! haha

god i hope there isnt 2 in there!


----------



## fairygirl

You should be fine, 13dpo is only one day before the 2 weeks anyway. I figure I should get a 3+ as I'll be 5+2 tomorrow. I suppose I could handle a 2-3 though.


----------



## pichi

guess its just a good sign that hcg is doing its thing really haha!


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah. I feel symptomless today. Occasional sicky feeling and big bbs, but nothing massively uncomfortable.


----------



## pichi

me either. i just feel abit queasy now and again, and im tired. i havn't really had any more symptoms at all. ill say this and ill get smacked in the face with every symptom under the sun come 6 weeks!


----------



## fairygirl

When I think about it I have a whole list of symptoms, but none have been sustained or awful. I do need to go bra shopping though!


----------



## piesey

I hear you fairgirl! My bras are just not coping at the moment. I'm going to try and wait a couple more weeks though. I'm having symptoms on and off (apart from my bbs which are massive and sore all the time...)

The sickness is not good - I don't feel sick the whole time but if I get hungry I do. I also don't even feel like eating so it's really tough. Nothing tastes right either. If I go and get a sandwich at lunchtime, but the time I've walked back to the office I don't want it anymore!


----------



## Kaede351

My nan just dropped off some HPTs and it came up positive very quickly. Test line was there as soon as the dye washed over it and before the control line. The blood is deep reddish/brown, and I have the worst period pains. No clots though, and it's stretchy... A bit like bloody EWCM??? But hopefully as long as the tests are positive then all should be ok right? I'm on bed rest at the moment and got like a million DVDs to keep me company haha.

I hope everything ends up ok and Im just one of those wierd people who gets monthly bleeds during pregnancy (this bleed is very similar to the period I had last month!)

XxX


----------



## pichi

morning girlies,

god i slept for ages last night, was tucked up in bed for 8.30!


----------



## fairygirl

Morning. Feeling a tiny bit better today. Will put a pic of my digi in my journal. Last night I ate an egg for the first time in months! Scary thought was I saw a roast dinner being cooked on TV and felt hungry (I'm a vegetarian). This baby can have eggs but not meat!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Kaede, I posted this in the other thread, but am also posting it here:

I have my FX'd that everything is fine with your little bean. Did you give up charting? I have spotted and bled A LOT through my pregnancy so far and charting has actually kept my spirits up as I go along (yes, I'm STILL doing it, 70 DPO today, LOL!) I think I will keep going until I'm convinced that the bleeding is gone for good, or a baby pops out of me! I know it's not the same comfort for everyone, but I just thought I'd share that.

Piesey, so glad to hear that all is well with you and your bean!

Fairy, too funny! My SIL was vegetarian for years....then she got pregnant for the first time with her twins and that was the end of that, LOL! 6 years later, and she never went back to being veg! I find myself craving meat now too, though I'm not a big fan of it normally, hopefully you will keep up your willpower and stick to your guns!

Pichi-I know what you mean, I can't get enough sleep!! I come home from work and take a 3 hour nap as preparation for going to bed!

Well, I'm coming to the end of 1st tri in a week or so and I'm (sort of) happy to report that I never got sick once and had only very slight nausea here and there. The only real symptoms I've had are sore boobs and exhaustion. To be honest, I forget I'm pregnant most of the time. My 12 week scan is on Wednesday, I'm sort of excited but sort of scared. I've heard that the sicker you are during the early weeks, the more likely you are to have a sticky bean which means I'm on the wrong side of the odds on that one....sooo puke away girls, it's good for your little ones! I guess at this point, I'm beyond worrying about stickiness, but mmcs scare the crap out of me! I need that PMA, hopefully I will have a lovely picture to post later this week! Wishing you and your babies loads of health and happiness!


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck Mystic! MMC's are supposed to be very rare, so the odds are low for you there :) I'm sure everything will be fine!

Oh dear... if sickness is good for the baby, then mine isn't donig well. I haven't been sick once. All I've had is a more sensitive gag reflex. Specially when I'm cleaning my teeth. 

XxX


----------



## mysticdeliria

Kaede351 said:


> Good luck Mystic! MMC's are supposed to be very rare, so the odds are low for you there :) I'm sure everything will be fine!
> 
> Oh dear... if sickness is good for the baby, then mine isn't donig well. I haven't been sick once. All I've had is a more sensitive gag reflex. Specially when I'm cleaning my teeth.
> 
> XxX

Oh no, I didn't mean for that to be another worry for you! But you're still a bit early for morning sickness, I've heard it kicks in after week 6. But it never kicked in at all for me (knock on wood) and my little one and I are still hanging in. Really, really, try to stay positive it's the best thing for you and your baby and I know how hard it is. I had an empty womb at 5 weeks, suspected ectopic (ruled out at 7 weeks), tons of bleeding, no sickness (or any symptoms really) and somehow we made it to 12+ weeks. Your body was made to be pregnant and is really ready to manage this. Just try to rest and think good thoughts, hopefully, both our scans are great on Wednesday! :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Okay... touch wood... the bleeding seems to have slowed down. Just went to the loo and it was brown instead of red 

But we will see what tomorrow brings.

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

mysticdeliria said:


> Oh no, I didn't mean for that to be another worry for you! But you're still a bit early for morning sickness, I've heard it kicks in after week 6. But it never kicked in at all for me (knock on wood) and my little one and I are still hanging in. Really, really, try to stay positive it's the best thing for you and your baby and I know how hard it is. I had an empty womb at 5 weeks, suspected ectopic (ruled out at 7 weeks), tons of bleeding, no sickness (or any symptoms really) and somehow we made it to 12+ weeks. Your body was made to be pregnant and is really ready to manage this. Just try to rest and think good thoughts, hopefully, both our scans are great on Wednesday! :hugs:

Awww! Babe! That bit about my body being ready for this... it brought tears to my eyes! Thank you sooo much :)

I worry too much about everything hun, you didn't worry me haha. Hopefully the brown blood I had just now is marking the end to the bleeding... and HOPEFULLY everything will be ok :)

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Wow, what a story Mystic.
Kaede, I hope that you are feeling better. 
Ergh, I feel sick after my Shreddies this morning. Had a few pains over the past day or two, hoping they are just ligament twinges or something, a little sore and some dull cramping this morning. 
So after extensive research of The Pregnancy Bible, Your Pregnancy Week By Week and What To Expect When You're Expecting I have to say that the latter is the best one. It looks the scariest with all the text and no pretty photos, but it actually deals with things really well and isn't preachy. I still like looking in the pictures in the other two though but I think it'll be What To Expect that I'll buy.


----------



## Kaede351

Well, I thought the bleeding was stopping last night, it turned brown and there wasn't much. But then this morning it's red again... Although I font think there's as much? Not sure. Will be easier to tell as the day goes on. But, if ithappens then there is nothing that can be done. Will just have to deal with it unfortunately.

Hope everyone is well :)

XxX


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies xo

Kaede, I will definitely be sending you and beanie lots of positive energy! As we all know, sometimes bleeding is just "normal" for some women. :hugs:

Sounds like everyone is doing alright symptomwise..not too much sickness is great!

I've been extremely nauseated pretty much all day long here lately. I got an anti-nausea syrup that's safe during pregnancy but even it makes me feel queasy. Arghhhh


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Hun, I really hope it is something normal. I can't wait til Wednesday, get this waiting over and done with. Find out either way what's going to happen.

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Evening all. I have hiccups! Ergh. Hope you are all well?


----------



## Kaede351

Not doing too bad thanks Fairy. Holding out okay.

Ugh, hiccups lol. They always make me feel sick XD

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

I'm watching Come Dine With Me with my feet up and feeling hungry even though I had a late lunch. My throat is super sore today, I may have to give in and get the antibiotics tomorrow, and maybe have another day off of work too. 
Kaede, you are being so brave!


----------



## Kaede351

I'm anything but brave babe. I've just realised that there is nothing I can do to stop it. I will just be a fab mummy to an angel if my bubs doesn't make it.

Thanks though chick, I appreciate it  

XxX


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I just had a bean burrito..that may not sound like much, but being in SA there are NO mexican food joints here..so I finally found a can of refried beans and some tortillas. It was amazing.


.....And now I feel sick lol. :sick:


----------



## fairygirl

PLB I'm planning an enchilada later and maybe a jacket potato too. Both prepacked and out of the freezer, but :shrug: I had chillis with my lunch and they made my throat feel so much better.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sounds delicious! Even tho my stomach is turning and turning.


----------



## ablacketer

may I join you? I got my bfp today :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

YAY!!! Congrats :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Congratulations Angel :D 

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

:yipee: Angel, you found us xxx


----------



## ablacketer

that I did :)

My first few weeks Ive been really tired. I thought it was because I have some fluid in my ear and a swollen lymph node, possible ear infection coming on. Now I wonder if maybe the lymph node is due to the pregnancy lol


----------



## Marrissa_E

ablacketer said:


> may I join you? I got my bfp today :)[/QUOTE
> 
> Congrats & welcome. May u have a healthy and happy pregnancy!


----------



## pichi

Morning girlies. Ah what a busy weekend! I literally got into the house and went to bed. We bought lots of funky stuff at ikea and we were trying to decide on a tv unit-thing for storing all our crap in heh

I wish these cramps would stop popping up and happening :( I just expect to go pee and there be blood (touch wood no blood so far)

How's everyone then?


----------



## piesey

Hi everyone - hope you are all ok

Congrats Angel! Welcome to you and a H&H 9 months to you.

Kaede - I have my fingers crossed for you - hope everything goes ok

I'm ok today but am off work - I am so sick. All day, everyday! This weekend I have been swollen up like a balloon and have the worst indigestion ever. I kept having to eat to stop feeling ill, but on top of a bloated tummy that was't really very nice! I'm taking a day off to rest and try and feel better (although I don't -I just feel sick!)

Pichi - sounds like a busy weekend - did you get a Tv cabinet in the end? We need to go and get some new drawers as our others ones are broken. I think we'll be making a trip to Ikea very soon. I also get cramps every so often - but I think they are actually wind!

I am so happy to have a day off and just stay in PJs and not have to pretend not to be about to throw up the whole time in work! I don' like taking time off but sometimes I guess you have to take a day off.


----------



## fairygirl

Piesey, I haven't been to work since last Tues due to this stupid throat infection. I'm so angry (again) my DF went to the Dr this morning as he had to get blood test results for his gout and the guy gave him a proper check up, said he had a throat infection (how we love sharing our germs), gave him a prescription to collect straightaway (none of this wait 3 days lark) and signed him off for the rest of the week! I am so seeing his Doctor next time!!!


----------



## piesey

That doctor sounds great Fairygirl! I never get told to stay off work. Sorry to hear you aren't well (both of you!) - hope you get better soon. How are you feeling apart from that?


----------



## fairygirl

A little bit nauseous after eating some breakfast. Few mild preggo symptoms, so mild it is hard to believe I am actually pregnant. Just hope our little Pea is comfy.
I'm gonna have to go to work tomorrow as I'm being observed on Wednesday so need to go in and make sure I am prepared.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ablacketer said:


> that I did :)
> 
> My first few weeks Ive been really tired. I thought it was because I have some fluid in my ear and a swollen lymph node, possible ear infection coming on. Now I wonder if maybe the lymph node is due to the pregnancy lol

That was one of my first symptoms..major earache and swollen lymph node.

It's still aching off and on.


----------



## pichi

i didnt get a tv cabinet in the end no hah did get some cute wee lights though which may end up in little peanuts room. found a cool site that tells you day-by-day what is going on in our baby-making tums: 

https://www.ivillage.co.uk/pregnancyandbaby/tools/calendar/


----------



## ablacketer

wow peace! Im headed to my PCM today to have the ear and neck looked at and to have my bloods done to confirm pregnancy. Because Im active duty I have to have it confirmed with bloodwork and my command has to be notified :)


----------



## mysticdeliria

*Angel-*Congrats & Welcome! H&H 9 months to you and your bean.

*Pichi-*I love IKEA! Are you scoping out baby furniture? I haven't bought a thing yet. I know what you mean, about always checking. With all the extra CM it can get quite nerve-racking! I remember cramps being really back in my first few weeks, I didn't even wat to move, but they did eventually ease off. I think it's just your bean getting REALLY comfy.

*Piesey-*Hope you are feeling better soon. Enjoy your day off! Has everything calmed down for you now after the u/s?

*Fairy-*Switch Doctors!! They need to take you seriously in pregnancy, your immune system is already on low so as not to expel the bean. They should really be doing more for you if you have an infection. What do you do that you get observed?

Anyone heard from Kaede today? I hope she's alright!

I posted this in the other thread, but I'm posting it here too: 

*Girls! I just started a pregnancy journal (finally)! Granted it's pretty boring right now, but hopefully it will be more entertaining. Please come visit me there and say hi so I don't feel like a loser with no friends. The link is at the bottom of my siggy! *


----------



## fairygirl

Pichi, glad you enjoyed yourself at Ikea, I just flicked through the new Tesco catalogue and we had a browse in Mothercare today.

Mystic, I will definately ask for the other Dr next time I need to see a doctor. I'm just hoping the midwife has been contacted, nthink it was done all electronically but I will chase it in a couple of weeks of need be. I'm an infant teacher and we've got this Maths observation thing going on where we all get to watch each other along with a lady from the local authority. Told work I am going in but I am sharing the teaching tomorrow with my TA (who guessed on the phone I was pregnant), it'll give me a chance to catch up and get organised.


----------



## piesey

mysticdeliria said:


> *Piesey-*Hope you are feeling better soon. Enjoy your day off! Has everything calmed down for you now after the u/s?

Hi Mystic - well I thought it had - this weekend was fine and no more spotting, but earlier today I had a bit of a 'gush' (sorry for TMI) of brown blood that I only noticed when I went to the toilet. I rang my doctor in a panic and thank fully she was able to speak to me. She said to see what the next few days bring but that brown blood may not mean anything bad, plau if I am going to miscarry there's nothing she can do. I've still got my symptoms (I feel really sick...) and no cramps (touch wood), plus it stopped and am now having a tiny bit of brown CM but nothing much.

I wish it wasn't all so scary and I'm tring to stay calm. I'm seeing my doctor anyway on Thursday so she said we'd review it then and see if I need another ultrasound.


----------



## Kaede351

I'm here. I'm ok :D Awww, so nice to see you missed me :hugs:

I'm getting through it ok. I just wish Wednesday would hurry up and get here so I knew what was going on >.<

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh no Piesey! I hope everything is ok!!! I wouldn't wish for my worst enemy to go through this :( I'm sure everything is ok. I don't think brown blood is much to worry about. Keep your chin up babe.

XxX


----------



## piesey

Thanks Kaede and I really hope everything is ok for you tomorrow. I will be thinking of you. xx


----------



## Kaede351

my scan is on wednesday... I wish it was tomorrow >.< But thanks anyway hun :) Makes me feel loads better to know I have lots of people backing me up :)

XxX


----------



## pichi

mysticdeliria - i had a look in Ikea at the baby stuff but to be honest, i didn't like it when i seen it. it looked rather cheap :( i've started a pregnancy journal too :D go through my linky in my sig and you'll get to "chapter 2" :)

fairygirl - i hope your feeling better soon. my cold has finally shifted meaning i can get a peacful nights sleep without waking up coughing and spluttering. best thing to do is get plenty of vitamin C in you. this helps your body fight those bad buggies and also is good for little bean :)

piesey- i hope everything is ok with you


kaede- bring on Wednesday for you.


----------



## ablacketer

it official, syrum test was positive. :)


----------



## Kaede351

What's a syrum test?

XxX


----------



## mysticdeliria

Fairy-Ah, you're a teacher, makes sense. I'm a teacher too but I teach high school. Good luck with the observation!

Piesey-Oh no! Sorry to hear that, hun! I know what you're going through, hopefully the docs will get you another scan so you can be reassured.

Kaede-Glad to hear you're still hanging in! Come on Wednesday!!

Pichi-I've never looked at the baby furniture in Ikea, but I'll take your word for it. I won't even let myself think of buying anything until after the scan on Wed. Though have been researching cloth diapers.


----------



## ablacketer

the blood test :)


----------



## Kaede351

Ahhh right lol :dohh: Shows how much I know ;)

XxX


----------



## pichi

Good morning all :)

Just trying to find out some stuffs. What are your OH's rights in regards to getting time off work for scans? Do they have to take it as holiday in order to get the day off and get paid? Thought I'd ask you lovely girlies first before going hunting on the net :)

I've had a 12hour sleep! I never do that. Must have been tired heh. Ill be 6 weeks tomorrow wee! Times speeding up a little bit now thank god hah.

Hope all your wee peanuts are behaving


----------



## piesey

Morning all. Well I'm not feeling good today at all - back in work but if possible I feel worse than yeterday. I am so sick and light headed and just feel 'weird'. I'm still having tiny bits of brown spotting but only a little just like the time before my scan. I am glad I've got an appointment on Thursday. I feel so bad I don't think I'm going to be any use today at all! 

Pichi - I don't know about OH rights I'm afraid. My OH just said he had to take me to the hospital when I had my early scan, and he made up the time later in the wekk. His work were fine about it and he didn't even have to tell them I was pg. I think it probably depends on the employer though and what type of job your OH does - like if he has to be in at certain times of the day or whether it's more flexible.


----------



## pichi

its ok. i looked it up and although the OH isn't entitled for time of for scans his employer is going to give him the day off :)


----------



## Kaede351

My DH isn't in work atm, so he can come along anyway lol (although I would actually rather he was at work lol). But that's nice of you OH's employer to let him have the day off :)

I'm 6 weeks tomorrow too. Well... That's if my beanie is still there heh :S HOPEFULLY I'll be able to see baba's heartbeat on his 6 week birthday lol.

XxX


----------



## pichi

i hope everything goes well at the scan tomorrow kaede. xx

my OH want's to go to all the scans :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

All the best tomorrow hun :hugs:


----------



## mysticdeliria

I don't know what Father's rights are here. I never looked into it as my DH is self-employed so he can usually just walk off the job site whenever he needs to. It's very convenient for booking appointments! Really nice that you DH's job is letting him off for yours. It will be so nice great to do it together.

Kaede and Piesey hope your beans have dug their nails in and are hanging on. Good luck with the scans, I'm hoping to see some good news in the next couple of days.


----------



## pichi

i read up about it and he's not entitled to days off for scans etc.. but his work are letting him take them off which is good.

just home from work and i seem to be cramping more. they're not sore but i do worry about them... i think bean is just wiggling a bit too much hah.

got told some really good news too - my parents are going to give the remainder of money we need for a house deposit so we can get into a house around september time - pleanty of time for getting ready for baby ^__^ i don't like lending money off of anyone but as my parents said, it's either them or taking a loan from a bank which will charge a hell of a lot of interest.


----------



## piesey

That's good news Pichi! We'd like to have our own place but we're in London so the chances of us ever affording one is pretty slim at the moment! But we are saving so we'll have see what happens. Hope you find somewhere nice to move to - and then you can start nesting ready for the little one!

I am still feeling really sick so I'm hoping that means that my LO is stll there and ok... I'm going to try and get another scan when I see the doctor on Thursday but she might just make me wait until my dating scan - I'll have to see. Trying not to worry too much as my spotting is tiny and hardly there at all.

Kaede - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow hun - hope it's all ok.


----------



## pichi

thanks piesey :) i hope your little one is fine in there.

i just had a horrible thought of MMC come into my head and therefore i am thinking of going for an early scan maybe 3rd April. i'm going to worry myself silly till after i see this little one *rubs tum*

wow i sound paranoid


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks everyone... Strangely I'm feeling as if everything will be ok... But then Im also scared stiff that it's going to be bad news. It's a very strange feeling... Nervous, excited, scared... All at the same time!

XxX


----------



## fairygirl

Thinking of you today Kaede. Pichi, your parents sound lovely. I'm still unsure about the early scan. Hope you're ok Piesey. As for me, I'm back at work, can't believe how early the cravings have started and my bbs hurt, so guessing Pea is fine.


----------



## piesey

Morning! Well I'm in work feeling sick (as usual) and trying not to throw up. I've started having porridge as I've found this fills m up and is calming for my poor tum!

Got my docs appointment tomorrow so will see what she says.

Fairygirl - what are you craving? I haven't craved anything (apart from sleep and not feeling sick!)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thinking of you today Kaede xo

Piesey, I've been feeling sooo sick too. Not much calms my tummy. I feel nauseated if I'm hungry, if I eat, if I'm thirsty, if I drink lol...At least it's reassuring!

Good luck at your Dr appt tomorrow..mine is a week away!!! I can't wait. :D

How's everyone?


----------



## piesey

Peace - sorry to hear you are feeling sick too - I don't think I'd wish it on anyone! I feel terrible most of the time. I don't normally actually throw up but today was so bad that I did. I've had some soup and a sandwich and now feel much better so hopefully this will last me a couple of hours!


----------



## pichi

hey everyone. i'm good today besided feeling knackered after work and a little bit on the chubby side because of bloat. get waves of nausea but havn't been sick as of yet...

actually, come to think of it, i've not been sick, i don't have sore boobs (only sensitive nipples) and i'm not peeing THAT much more... maybe i'll be a later starter for symptoms *shrugs*

i hope everyone is well. Kaede, hope you are ok. let us know how your scan went hun x


----------



## fairygirl

Where is Kaede? Hope she is ok.

My cravings have been for chicken (I don't eat meat) and yesterday I went to get some antifreeze for my car (after I dreamt she overheated, and the water did infact need topping up! Freaky!) and I saw Milky Way Magic Stars and HAD to have them. I have gone off my normal sandwich filling and I'm eating eggs again. I have had heartburn due to the penicillin, I can't remember the last time I had heartburn before yesterday. Not been too unwell. Just boob and backache!

Hope everyone is ok. Pichi, I am ridiculously excited about being 6 weeks tomorrow, were you this morning?


----------



## pichi

yeah, it's nice to know that tomorrow i will be into my 7th week :) will feel so much better hitting 8weeks - and even better after hitting 12 weeks :)

i had a weird craving for a sausage supper the other week, so much so i nearly cried when the chippie was shut. seems to be meat in general though. like the other day i wanted a steak. i don't even like steak!


----------



## shaerichelle

Didnt know this existed thread existed. Congrats Ladies:) Maybe Ill be here sometime this year.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kaede??? I hope you're ok. Haven't heard how the scan went. Sending love :hugs:


----------



## pichi

Kaede we're thinking of you xx


----------



## piesey

Kaede I really hope you are ok xx

I had my docs appointment to day. She sems to thnk everything is ok - she didn't examine me but did do a swab to see if I have an infection which miht explain my discharge/spotting. She doesn't think I will have one.

Also had a call from the midwife and am seeing her on the 31st March and my scan will be on the 19th April which is ages away! I'm pretty scared about what's going on with all the spotting but guess I'm goign to have to just wait and see what happens. Please keep your fingers crossed for me ladies.

I'm glad I have my dates in now so just have to try and pass the time!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fx'd for you piesey. xo


----------



## pichi

19th is when my scan is :)


----------



## piesey

pichi said:


> 19th is when my scan is :)

Yay we can be scan buddies! It seems a long time to wait. I should be 12+5 then (FXd) I hope it goes quickly. Luckily I have day off work that day anyway so I don't have to have to book yet another dotor's appointment off. I'm sure they are getting suspicious...!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Oh girls, has Kaede still not updated? I really hope it wasn't bad news. Kaede we're all rooting for you and your little bean!

Shannon, come join us! Hopefully soon!

My scan went well yesterday. We didn't get any of the test results back, and probably won't until the end of the month when I have my next mw appointment (unless there's bad news then she might call before that). But it was just enough to watch our little one jumping around on the screen and to see that flickering heart! I have posted the pics I got in my journal if you want to have a look. 

Peace, I love that new badge in your avatar!! :rofl: Sorry to hear you're so sick though.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Yeah..I saw it and had to have it! It's so me :D

Glad that your scan went well. Going to take a look at baby now!!


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls, things aren't great. The docs think it might be ectopic seeing as how my womb is in a completely non-pregnant state. But there definately IS a pregnancy because my HCG level is up... but we jsut don't know WHERE it is. I have a blob on my left fallopian tube... so that is what is making them think it's ectopic. I spent last night in hospital (first time ever for anything I've had to be in hospital), and I have to go back tomorrow for more bloods.

They said that if my hormone level has doubled then it's more likely to be a normal pregnancy but I'm just earlier than I thought... if it stays the same then it's probably ectopic... if it's gone down then I've lost the baby. But it's just waiting now. 

In the mean time I've been told I have open access to the ward I was on last night if anything goes wrong (if, for example, it IS ectopic and something goes wrong... i.e. it ruptures)

This took me completley by surprise... I prepared myself for to be told I'd miscarried... but not for this :( 

But... until I get those bloods back tomorrow then I just don't know :shrug: I'm feeling... wierdly... okay about it though. At least now I know (kinda) what's happening... and if ti IS ectopic I know my options... although neither of them sound very appealing to me. Makes me think "abortion" :cry:

Thanks for all of your support ladies. You really are legends! I will update you when I know what is happening. but FX'd it's just a VERY early pregnancy and all is ok :-S

Love you girlies loads, and I'll be sooo so sad if I have to leave you :(

XxX


----------



## mazee71

Just pm'ed you xx
But wanted to say here I truly hope your dates are out, big hugs (())


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hopefully you just have a shy beanie. I'm pulling for you bigtime, hun :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks hun

XxX


----------



## piesey

Oh Kaede I have my FXd for you - This must be really scary for you. I really hope as others say, that you just have a shy little bean! Take care of yourself, rest and I hope that you have better news tomorrow. xxx


----------



## pichi

piesey said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> 19th is when my scan is :)
> 
> Yay we can be scan buddies! It seems a long time to wait. I should be 12+5 then (FXd) I hope it goes quickly. Luckily I have day off work that day anyway so I don't have to have to book yet another dotor's appointment off. I'm sure they are getting suspicious...!Click to expand...

ill be 10+5 :) thats if my dates are right

Kaede - i hope that beany is just hiding away and is shy. fingers are crossed for you hunny


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'll only be 8+2 for my first scan..I'm so nervous now. 6 days to go.


----------



## fairygirl

Kaede, I will be thinking of you, glad the medical peeps are looking after you xx

I don't have a scan date :nope: Not heard a thing, think there is a shortage of midwives in my area.


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks everyone, you're all making this so much easier to deal with :) 

Yeah, hopefully it is a shy bean haha. I can understand why it MIGHT be too early... like I said, this would only technically be the 3rd week of my pregnancy from conception (after implantation I mean). Although, what that blob on my fallopian tube is I have no idea... THAT is what is scaring me. I soooo hope it's nothing terrible :(

XxX


----------



## ablacketer

hugs kaede! fingers crossed for you

I have my first appt scheduled for the 31st. The girls in my office think I more preggers than 4 weeks. They noticed me pee a lot earlier than I did lol. It would make sense too because both my other pregnancies were "period" babies. I got pregnant with them during my period. Plus Im having a lot of pulling and heavy feeling in my lower tummy. could be twins too I guess, which we are totally hoping for!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fx'd for you today Kaede xo

Gosh, everyone keeps telling me I'm having twins too...silly folks! They don't run in our families..so it's quite a long shot. I guess I'll know on the 24th lol. 5 more days!!!!


----------



## pichi

I think I'm just being a little paranoid since I've hardly had any pregnancy symptoms at all! Hmm got to stop worrying. I have to think like -

I WILL see peanut on the 19th April at 10+5. There WILL be a healthy little one floating about in there.


My friend did warm me this is the most nervey stage


----------



## piesey

I'm not feeling as bad as I normally do today either so I'm feeling worried too! I have felt a bit nauseaus but no where near as bad as the last week. I think symptoms come and go so I'm trying not to worry too much.

I'm still completely shattered though....


----------



## pichi

yeah - same here. just find that April is ages ago and some days im fine and think:

yeah, slight cramping here and there ,babies just making room etc... 

then other days i'm like:

oh god what if....


----------



## piesey

I know - it's so easy to feel like that. As my doctor said though - if something has happened you really can't do anythng about it so it's best to carry on, keep positive and just enjoy it as much as you can. Easier said than done though of course!

April the 19th here we come!


----------



## pichi

can't wait! then if all is well i will be ok to buy some bargins at the baby show i have the following week :)


----------



## piesey

That's great you are going to a show Pichi! And good timing. I;m not allowing myslef to even look at anythgn yet, although DH is obsessed with prams....I think it's the closest thing to a car that babies have!


----------



## pichi

haha. me and OH have already picked our pram - we had long before peanut was even made 

we're loving Icandy Peach. need to email around all the sites i've found with it on and see the best deal i can get. like i said - going to the baby show so i will get to play around with a lots of different prams so, i shall see if our decision stands still for the Peach hehe

we'd have it in black Jack because it's uni-sex. 

https://www.bear-nec.co.uk/prodimages/BJ%20Cc.jpg


----------



## piesey

That looks really nice - and your baby will be facing you which apparently is better (so DH says...as I said he's a bit obsessed!). Black is a good idea too - classic and won't date. I sometimes see people with some very odd coloured or patterned prams near us, and they do date and get grubby which isn't so good. Still I guess you don't really care by that stage!


----------



## pichi

Hah yeah. The icandy has had good reviews so, makes me confident in payin the money for it. The buggy part can face you in the early stages to be turned round later on which is good too :)


----------



## fairygirl

Oo that looks nice! I have chosen the Silver Cross Linear Sleepover as it is multi-functional. I like that one though, will have to go out and test them!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I haven't even begun looking at prams. lol eek!


----------



## pichi

peace : once you start looking you wont stop!

i did have my heart set on a mamas and papas pram but once i seen the Icandy i loved it. hehe


----------



## ablacketer

still bleeding this morning, a little worse. some lower belly discomfort. headed to the doc. :(


----------



## mysticdeliria

Oh no, Kaede :hugs:! I'm so sorry to hear what happenned at your scan. I know how scary it is, the same thing happenned to me....empty womb. The time in between is the absolute worst where they plant the seed in your head and you have no idea what's going on. I'm hoping and praying for you and your baby, hopefully it's just hiding like mine was and you're not as far along.

Pichi, I second exactly what Piesey said. You guys are in stressful times, I didn't start to relax until this week! But she's also right that no one can do anything to help if something goes wrong and it's best to stay positive and enjoy. I stupidly worked really hard at wishing away my 1st tri and now I'm trying to enjoy what's left. I had the worst cramps when I was at your stage too, they're very common as bean gets comfy.

Fairy-Hope a scan comes through for you soon, hun! I can't believe how they are making you wait, I don't understand the medical system over there! We just book our own within the timelines that doc/mw give us.

Peace-I haven't looked at anything yet either, except for things that I'm researching like cloth diapers and snugglenests. I wouldn't let myself either!


----------



## pichi

thanks mysticdeliria this makes me feel a lot better. i am not the stressing type to be honest. I am one of these people that usually are so laid back i'm lying flat! haha. i think i'll just count myself lucky ive not suffered from morning sickness or sore boobies. heh


fairy: i dont think it should take too long for your scan to come through. hope we're around the same time!


----------



## pichi

hmm, drinking apple and rasberry fresh juice and it tested kinda freezing like im drinking a slushy- weird haha


----------



## Kaede351

Okay, well it's official. My hormones have gone down so it looks like I'm back off to TTC :( They still don't know whether it's ectopic or not, so I have to go back on sunday for more bloods. HOpefully it will all come away on it's own and I don't have to get that horrible injection (I'm pro life... the thought of having to have that injection gives me the chills). But it was fun while it lasted and hopefully I'll be back soon :) Thanks for EVERYTHING!!!! You've been so so nice and I'll carry on stalking you ladies. 

I hope everything goes better for you lot than it did for me. a happy and healthy rest of your 9 months from me :)

XxX


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kaede, I'm so very sorry :( xo My heart goes out to you. I do hope you join us here again very soon. :hugs: Lots of love <3


----------



## pichi

oh kaede i'm so sorry :hugs: i hope we see you back here very soon hunny. you know we're all here for you if you need a chat


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks girls :) I know and I will still be coming on to see how you're getting on! I won't disappear completely I promise :) (or at least I'll try not to hehe)

XxX


----------



## ablacketer

im sorry kaede, seems like Im in the same boat, everything is still up in the air. doc saw something in my fallopian tube that could be ectopic or could be the cycst that produces progesterone in support of a pregnancy. took blood test and have to take another on sunday. appointment monday and we should have an answer


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fx'd for you Angel. :hugs: to you both xo


----------



## Kaede351

Oh nooo :( I'm so sorry Angel! I would never want anybody to go through this. I hope everything turns out okay for you!!!

If you want to talk you can just inbox me :)

XxX


----------



## quaizer

Kaede351 said:


> Thanks girls :) I know and I will still be coming on to see how you're getting on! I won't disappear completely I promise :) (or at least I'll try not to hehe)
> 
> XxX

I bet youll be posting in here again in no time. Wishing you all the luck in the world xx :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Hun :)

XxX


----------



## ablacketer

I think its over, I just passed a dime sized piece of tissue. Im heartbroken


----------



## pichi

So sorry to hear that angel. I hope to see you and kaede back here soon.xx

Oh I'm starting to feel as though I can't sleep on my tummy, makes me feel sick


----------



## Kaede351

Aww Angel, I'm so sad for you :( So so sorry. 

XxX


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Angel, I'm so sorry :(

Gah, my heart goes out to you girls. You're in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

I'm so sorry Kaede and Angel. xxxxx


----------



## ablacketer

thanks ladies.

I temped this morning, 3 hours later than normal and Im still above the coverline but barely.


----------



## pichi

oh im so knackered! *sleeps*

got to sort out getting rid of my car :( i love my car but its just too small and doesn't fit a carseat in it AND a pram


----------



## fairygirl

Pichi, I love my car, bought her when my niece was still a toddler so I know she fits a car seat and pram :) What you going to be looking at?


----------



## pichi

well my OH has a car which is an ample size. when we move we'll be more in the town so ill be in walking distance of everything so there won't be need for a car really (well, for 2 in the household anyway)

i own a Fiat 500 and was actually 1 of the first people on the road around perth/dundee area with one ^____^ i love it so much but, although it fits a carseat, fitting a pram in too is nearly impossible so it's bye bye to the toaster *sniff*

how are you feeling fairy?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We're in the process of buying a car too..we should be getting ours next week as we already picked what we like. It's a Toyota Corolla..and an automatic so I can actually drive here! YIPPEEE


----------



## fairygirl

I'm ok thanks Pichi, just tired, hungry, back and boob ache. The odd sick feeling. 
Hope your toaster goes to a good home, just think of what you can do with the proceeds.


----------



## pichi

the proceeds will be the pram! lol. i've been going mad and making lists of this that and the next thing so i can be organised with my money when house buying and buying FOR the house creep up on me.

i think i'm TOO organised sometimes!


peace: nothing better than a new smelling car :)


----------



## fairygirl

I haven't made lists, but they are all stored in my brain until April when we have our scan and book our wedding and look at moving...ARGH! Busy times ahead!


----------



## pichi

ah, have you gotten a day for your scan yet?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oooh speaking of lists..you reminded me! I need to make my list of things to ask during my first doc appt. lol.


----------



## pichi

haha - lists are fun. well, to people who like to be organised anyways haha! i've got it all in a spreadsheet WITH prices... god im geeky (well, i knew that but oh well)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Haha you are! But it's great to be that way...I think anyways.


----------



## pichi

heh - just watched the footage for Alton towers new ride '13' ... it looks a bit dissapointing :( wont be able to go on a coaster for a good while ! haha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I miss roller coasters!!


----------



## pichi

me too. the 'saw' ride at thorpe Park looks fun ^__^


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My fave ride of all time is The Tower of Terror at Disneyland..OMG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pichi

ah, as crazy as this sounds - there is a group of us that have said 2017 we're taking the kids to DisneyWorld Florida hehe. I've been before but it would just be magical to take the kids with us


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awww that's awesome! It will be so amazing taking kids..I took my daughter when she was 8 and she loved it so much. Except by the 2nd day her sandals have given her blisters, so we had to rent a big pram lol.


----------



## pichi

aw hehe. i went when i was 10 and loved it. i may have 2 kids by then :O! (2017) but this one *rubs tum* will be 7 :)


----------



## fairygirl

No scan date yet :(
We're hoping to do Florida in 10 years time. I'm not a big themepark gal but I want my children to go (I've never been) and be old enough to enjoy it.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My parents took me when I was 3...I don't remember a thing except for the bright lit ride through Vegas on the way there lol. What a waste!


----------



## pichi

Fairy - you'll love it. There is something for everyone :)


----------



## pichi

Good morning girls :)

Last 2 mornings I've had a terrible sore stomach on waking up :( it is my tummy though not anywhere else.

After speaking to fish&chips me and my OH have decided to see little Peanut either this satarday or next. All depends on when I can get the time off work.

Still don't really feel pregnant though - its odd. I just feel bloated hah! I have no pee sticks left either


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hope all turns out well..I'm sure it will xo

We get to see bubs in 2 days!!!! I am soooooo excited. :D


----------



## pichi

Yay, exciting times :)

Can I ask (random queston) what is everyone like erm, downstairs? As in discharge wise. I ask because I had rather thick mucus-like stuff this morning. It MAY be linked with BD but, wanted to ask if anyone else had had it. I'm quite tempted to ring up the Dr about the cramps but from what I hear its normal


----------



## piesey

Morning!

Sorry I've not posted - We were away this weekend so only got back late yesterday. 

Kaede and Angel - I'm so sorry to hear your news and I hope you are both ok. Take care of yourselves and I hope to se you here again soon.

I'm feeling fine today - my ssymptoms have lessened which is worrying me, but then I still do feel sick at certain times but it's just not as bad as before so I'm hoping it's just normal. I have heard symptoms can come and go....

My DH is away this week with his work so I'm a bit sad about that plus he's been looking aftr me so I'm going to have to make my own dinner while trying not to be sick which won't be fun!

How are you all today?


----------



## pichi

Oh went shopping this afternoon and now I'm knackered!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I went shopping this afternoon too...3 hrs of trying to get my DD to pick out something that isn't grungy or too small, or too big. lol. Sigh.

As far as your question about cm..mine is also really thick and creamy ..some days I have nearly none. It changes a lot..but yours sounds very normal...the only time theres a problem is if you're having itching and burning with it, or an odd smell. 

Gahhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm so tired.


----------



## pichi

thanks peace :)


im knackered too, got home n just went n lay on my bed haha


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hello ladies

Thought I'd hop over from TTC to see how my pregnant charting newbies buddies are doing?

Hope are all well and pregnancy is treating you kindly :)


----------



## shambaby

hi ladies, hope everyone is well. so sorry to hear about your losses, kaede and angel, hope to see you back again soon :hugs:

i actually can't remember when i last posted on here, not sure if it was before or after my scan. all was well, and my due date was brought forward so that i am now 13 weeks 1 day, due 26th september. hubby is adamant they must be wrong, as i know when i o'd, but he has accepted now that that will be my official due daye, it's not different enough to be a problem, and he's actually quite happy with the idesa of a september baby, as it is the only month when there are no birthdays in either family.

i am still waiting for the rush of energy i have been promised comes with going into 3rd tri - no sign of it so far!! nausea has gone, though, but i am still snacking like there's no tomorrow - digestive biscuits are my current fave - and getting a lot of dizziness.

hope i didn't bore you all with a repeat of a post i forgot i had already done!

xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi foxy! Thanks for checking in..pregnancy seems to be treating us alright so far.

Sham, glad to hear that things are going well! How far did they move you up? 

I'm having my first scan tomorrow..I can't waitttttt! I know I've probably said that 1,000 times on this board so far lol.

My MS seems to be gone for the most part..that kinda worries me now. Normally by now its getting worse. But I know they come n go, so who knows!


----------



## pichi

Hey foxy! Hope to see you over here real soon! Were all coping I think haha. Can't believe ill be 7weeks tomoro!

Shambaby - glad to hear the scan went well. You might find although they've pushed your date forward you may still be due around your estimate :)


Oh I just can't seem to get comfy in my bed & I always wake up with mild cramping. My back is kinda achey too


----------



## piesey

Hi everyone

Hi Foxy - hope you are ok and FXd for you this month!

Pichi - I am so shattered too! Ysterday I went home and managed to eat something and then went to bed at 8pm! I slept all night (apart from going to the toilet twice of course...) but I'm still shattered today! I wish I could have an afternoon nap as I think that would help!

Hi Shambaby - glad your scan went well and your MS is etting less. 

Peace - good luck for your scan tomorrow!


----------



## pichi

well, i shall be getting to see peanut on the 3rd April ^___^ just home from work and i'm knackered


----------



## mysticdeliria

Kaede351 said:


> Okay, well it's official. My hormones have gone down so it looks like I'm back off to TTC :( They still don't know whether it's ectopic or not, so I have to go back on sunday for more bloods. HOpefully it will all come away on it's own and I don't have to get that horrible injection (I'm pro life... the thought of having to have that injection gives me the chills). But it was fun while it lasted and hopefully I'll be back soon :) Thanks for EVERYTHING!!!! You've been so so nice and I'll carry on stalking you ladies.
> 
> I hope everything goes better for you lot than it did for me. a happy and healthy rest of your 9 months from me :)
> 
> XxX

OH NO, OH NO!! I took a few days off and I can't believe what I'm seeing! Kaede :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear this news, I was really hoping that all would be well with you! Please do stick around and I'm looking forward to seeing you back here soon!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Aw, not Angel too!! I'm so sorry hun, I know how long you've been trying. Hopefully we'll see you back in here soon.

Foxy! You got my hopes up! I haven't been on for a few days so I thought maybe you were officially joining us...maybe in a few days, I hope, I hope?

Pichi-I ditto Peace's situation down stairs exactly. Sometimes load of the creamy stuff and sometimes...nothing! I'm just learning not to question it.

Sham-So glad to hear that the scan went well and you're a September Star now, yay!! Don't worry I'm also waiting for this burst of energy. Yesterday was my first day back at work in a week and I took a 1 hour nap before lunch, LOL!!! (Don't tell my boss)

Peace-Good luck with the scan tomorrow! Hope to see pics!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: sorry to disappoint mystic. I was pretending to be pregnant for the day! I could get used to it :haha:

With any luck I'll be joining you at some point during 2010! 

Glad you ladies are doing well.


----------



## Kaede351

Aww, Mystic you're a peach! Thanks babe, I hope I'll be back toon too :) In the mean time I'll keep stalking you ladies haha.

XxX


----------



## pichi

Hope everyone is well today. 7 weeks, yay!

Still no bad morning sickness etc so its good. Scan booked for next sat so, that will keep me satisfied till my 12 week hah.


----------



## piesey

9 weeks today! I feel like time is going so slowley though! 

Pichi - glad you are having a scan soon - the 19th is a long time to wait I have to say. I'm stempted to book a private one too just for peace of mind. It depends on whether DH lets me...

MS still here, not as bad as last week but maybe I just know how to cope with it better now? The constant eating is soooo annoying though - by 5pm I look about 6 months pregnant I'm so bloated! Have given up doing my jeans now and am using a bobble instead. May have to get proper maternity bras soon too as I'm bursting out of my normal ones!

How is everyone else?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies!

Scan went amazing! I feel like I'm posting this pic everywhere...lol.

Meet Baby Peace :D

https://img683.imageshack.us/img683/5599/babyscan1.jpg


----------



## piesey

Ahhh such a great picture too! Glad it all went well and congrtulations! xx


----------



## pichi

Aw cute :) ill be the same as you nearly (8+3) when I go to see wee Peanut next week. Glad to hear everything went well :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

He moved me up to 8+4..not a huge difference, but I'll take it! Thank you xo


----------



## pichi

what were you before you went to your scan? i can't remember your ticker. hehe


----------



## fairygirl

Hey everyone, sorry I am quiet recently. Finding it hard to come on here as it makes me worry and upset reading about others' difficulties. Good news Pichi, Piesey and PLB!


----------



## pichi

i wondered where you had gone to fairy! how are you getting on? any symptoms? i don't seem to really have any and that's why i kinda thought i'd get an early scan... that and im inpatient hehe


----------



## fairygirl

I felt really quite sick over the weekend and beginning of the week and my bbs had another growth spurt. Today though apart from bloatedness I don't feel very pregnant. My manager has decided I look pregnant because my shape is changing (I don't see how as I've always been round!) We're gonna have a chat about an early scan, still not sure, it would be nice to see everything is ok, yet I worry it won't be.


----------



## pichi

my shape is changing too. weirdly enough my bloat is higher like around my belly button and also my waist has grown! i'm usually very curvy around my waist and now i seem to have more of a boyish figure haha


----------



## fairygirl

I noticed my trousers felt a little tighter, I too have a small waist but I'm all hips! I forgot to mention the tiredness. it is ridiculous!!!!!


----------



## pichi

yeah, im quite hippy too. well quite is an understatement actually haha.

my trousers are getting a little tight around the middle too. i think it wont be long till im looking for maternity trousers.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

pichi said:


> what were you before you went to your scan? i can't remember your ticker. hehe

Only 2 days diff..I was 8+2 :D Those 2 days make a big diff when I'm obsessing over my day-to-day development calendars lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fairygirl, nice to see you on here. I know its scary sometimes, reading all the sad stories..makes you realize how fragile we all really are in the beginning. Remember that symptoms do come and go. My nausea was completely gone for 3 days, and now it's back!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Oh Fairy, I know what you mean! The internet (and BnB) is a scary, scary place in early pregnancy. Glad to hear from you though, have you got your scan through yet? I can't remember....

Pichi, I STILL have like no symptoms. I do notice my pants are tighter though I can still close them, but like I said I've put on some pounds and I don't know if I can blame baby. Maybe we're just lucky???

Peace-BEAUTIFUL pic!! I'm so happy for you! It it really is wonderful seeing the baby on the screen for the first time and knowing it's actually in there. How many scans do you get in SA? 

Piesey-Congrats on 9 weeks! Lucky, lucky needing new bras, I'm so jealous!


----------



## pichi

i guess we are the lucky ones but it think i've put on a few pounds too from eating too much :blush:

i kinda wish i had more symptoms but, then again i've been quite lucky with what i've had so far so - lets hope it'll be an easy pregnancy for me...


----------



## Kaede351

Hope yous are doing ok. Lol... Fairy... Could you pretty please take me off ur bump buddies list? Makes me a little bit sad when I see it heh :/

So, Im waiting for my passport to come so DH and I can go on holiday in the Easter hols. It says it takes 2 weeks to come back, but hopefully it won't take that long seeing Easter hols is only a week and a half away. My bro got his Passprt within a week, so hope mine does too! Lol. Parents in law have to book us in yet :s (it was a last minute decision. A kind of "feel better soon" gift for us).

Sorry for the essay there lol.

XxX


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mystic..I'm not really sure how many scans I get. Seems that the doc I'm going to likes to do them in every visit..OMG I hope that's true!! lol

Kae, I hope you get your passport very soon..it would be lovely to go away for a small vacation. Have a blast..you deserve it. xo


----------



## Kaede351

It would be a lovely break peace! I'm really looking forwrad to it... really hope passport comes in time! :)

XxX


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

*sending mental vibes to the passport people to rush yours to you!!!* Hehe


----------



## pichi

Urgh cramps. I hate cramps - they make me worry.

Hope you get your passport soon kaede x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm cramping a lot today too.


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry Kaede I will do that straight away. I hope your passport comes through, aarently they are retty quick!

Scan date? Of course not! Really annoying, will ring my Doctors and ask how long it takes yet I have been told by people who have recently been pregnant that I won't even get a booking in appointment til after a 12/13 week scan. Low on resources I think! Still contemplating paying for a 9 week scan so a fortnight today. Part of me wants to leave it as long as possible so they can see Pea all hapy and healthy and there to stay. Seeing heartbeat after 8 weeks takes risk of miscarriage down to 3%, I like that, apart from worrying about missed miscarriages (really rare the further along you go). Just scared I guess.
Hoep everyone is ok. xxx


----------



## pichi

Peace, thanks for saying that. Makes me feel better :)

Fairy that's why I'm having an 8 + 3 scan - just so I know little P is there and to see if the heartbeat is there all healthy etc... I'd rather a scan 12weeks rather than 10 + 5 I've got. Buba will b slightly bigger :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh yes, you're def not alone! They feel exactly like AF cramps..and I'm also getting the round ligament pain when I move too quickly one way or the other. Oh poor poor us haha. Cramping is normal, remember that. I can't wait till you see your peanut! It's soooo exciting!


----------



## pichi

I'm getting excited. Only a week tomoro. My OH is getting excited too


----------



## pichi

Actually its not a week tomoro its a week sat.haha baby brain is setting in already!

Ill have to add you to by bump buddy list peace even though we're a week different :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay! That'd be awesome :D

haha I blame so much on baby brain lately. I seriously am sooo ditzy!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Fairy hun :) 

XxX


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: girls! Just coming into check. Was reading and read about cramps. Was just thinking why I am having AF cramps yesterday and today. No normal signs of AF.

I cant believe how far some of you are!

:hugs: Kae.


----------



## pichi

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Yay! That'd be awesome :D
> 
> haha I blame so much on baby brain lately. I seriously am sooo ditzy!

Hah same. I just can't seem to talk properly at the best of times and that's not the greatest when working in a shop serving customers haha.

Oh I feel so bloated and fat. Apparently those 300 extra cals arnt needed till 3months+ but why am I so damn hungry. Have a feeling I've put on weight...oops :s



shaerichelle said:


> :hi: girls! Just coming into check. Was reading and read about cramps. Was just thinking why I am having AF cramps yesterday and today. No normal signs of AF.
> 
> I cant believe how far some of you are!
> 
> :hugs: Kae.

thanks for checking on us shannon :) hang on in there! that :bfp: will be making its way to you very soon!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I feel the same..I've gained 3 lbs so far. Ughhhhhhh. Not used to this eating everyday business..I'm an Alternate Day Faster normally..so my body is going haywire with all this food. But I'm sooooooooooo hungry.


----------



## pichi

i just seem to want to eat a hell of a lot more crap than i normally do. especially hoola hoops! or quavers.

i think i've prolly put more than 3lbs on to be fair but, my plan is, if OH is able to get a half day a week off work once the wee one is here, i am going to use that time for the gym haha. and he can have a little play time with his son/daughter


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Great plan! I absolutely love gym..I haven't been since the MS kicked in, but plan to go once it's over..if it ever is lol. I will only be walking though..don't think I can run with a belly!

I'm wearing maternity pants today..but it's so nice that I don't care how early it is lol..so comfy. Why squeeze into uncomfy clothes when you have a great excuse not to! :D


----------



## piesey

Hi everyone

Yes I need to do some exercise - I have been constantly eating to stop the MS so am feeling pretty bloated and big! Peace - I think I might have to join you in getting some maternity trousers as mine are way too uncomfortable - even with the bobble trick!

So glad its Friday today - we are having a lazy weekend (first weekend at home for 2 months!) so we are turning off the phones and staying in bed.

Hope you all have good weekends planned!
x


----------



## pichi

i am working all day sat :( but sunday i am off this weekend so me and the OH i think are going to go into town for a spot of shopping i think (maternity trousers are a must i think!)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Definitely! Invest in some..you'll need them later on anyway..and like I said, why be uncomfy. Most of them you can't even tell they're maternity ones. I love that.


----------



## pichi

i seen some nice ones in New Look so i may invest in a pair *nod* just hope this isn't fat making me need new trousers and is actually beginnings of baby bump


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I don't think it's fat..I think its mostly bloating and baby! That's what I tell myself anyway.


----------



## pichi

hah here's hoping anyways. i asked my OH last night :

"will you still love me when i'm all fat and whale-like?"

he just laughed. lol i'm always wondering if we will have a wee red-haired babe since my OH is a redhead


----------



## piesey

Yes me too! Although I think mine is mainly bloating....

I definitely need new bras so might try and get some this lunchtime as I can get measured too. I might ry and pick up some maternity jeans too but I'm still a bit nervous about tempting fate....I know I'm being silly but I would feel better buying things after my scan in 3 and half weeks if everything is ok.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww redheaded babies are soooooooooo adorable! Ours will just have brown hair..as we both are brunettes lol..although DD is blonde, cuz I was a blonde when little.


----------



## pichi

i was blonde when i was born - then my hair progressivly got darker and darker and now my natural colour is dark chocolate brown ( although i dye my hair a lot ) 

currently my hair is boring brown though. before brown i was green and purple, before that i was red, before that i was pink... the list is endless!


----------



## pichi

urgh bad cramps today :( i'm getting a weird achey pain in my right side though like at my hip? dunno if that's normal or not :S


----------



## mrsbling

pichi said:


> urgh bad cramps today :( i'm getting a weird achey pain in my right side though like at my hip? dunno if that's normal or not :S

I am getting these types of pains too at weeks? They feel like they are a dull sort of ache/cramp near the hip joint :( and a bit like AF cramps very very low down!

Doctor checked stomach last week and said he didnt know what it was, but felt centre of stomach and around that area and said all seemed OK?????


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I have heard that hip pain is very common..I haven't had it yet myself, unless I lay on one side for too long, then it aches a little. But I'm starting to get a lot of round ligament pain..very sharp stabs in my abdomen. It's scary!


----------



## pichi

well this is what it feels like. sharp stabbing - but its near my hip area... along with some cramping which comes and goes. the stabbing pain near my hips seems to go when i stand up. its worse if im lying down/sitting


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That sounds like that might be round ligament pain too.

I Googled this: 

Round ligament pain refers to a type of pelvic pain caused by stretching of the round ligaments. This occurs more commonly on the right side of the pelvis.

* Your uterus is normally the size of a pear. Thick ligaments, one of which is called the round ligament, hold your uterus in suspension within your abdomen. As the uterus grows in size and weight, these ligaments become very long and thin, stressing and tensing like rubber bands.

* The ligaments pull and tug on nearby nerve fibers and sensitive structures, causing pain. The severity of pain can worry you. Although round ligament pain is uncomfortable, it is also very normal.

* A ligament spasm, an involuntary contraction or cramp, usually triggers a sharp pain. These spasms are found more frequently on the right side than the left because of the normal tendency of the uterus to turn to the right.

* You might awaken at night with pain after having suddenly rolled over in your sleep.


..I seem to remember mine hurting right at my hips too actually..it's not a dull ache though, def a sharp, stabbing one.


----------



## pichi

yeah. thank you very much peace! you have put my mind at rest. it feels like a really REALLY big stitch! lol and it is to the right side too... :) this has lasted for a good wee bit of time though... think thats ok?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Exactly! Like when you run too much, too fast..that horrible stitch feeling. It's definitely normal then :D Although scary lol.
:hugs: 

It started pretty bad for me this morning...right at 9 wks.


----------



## pichi

how long does it last for? because this stitch feeling has been lingering for around 20mins


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

This morning it lasted long..like 30 mins..everytime I walked it hurt so bad..DH was kinda worried, but I told him it's normal, I just needed some time. Now it comes and goes about 1 or 2 stabs per hr, like if I sneeze or move too quickly.


----------



## pichi

it seems to be settling down now after around 30/40 mins . thanks so much peace


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Theres a thread about it here too..you'll see a lot of women are feeling this. I know its hard to relax but just know it's a normal thing. Means baby is growing!


----------



## pichi

Its worrying especially since its still lingering and I'm only 7 weeks. Ah the joys of being pregnant haha.


----------



## anv7

hi ladies!
ive crossed over my first cycle temping =)

can i join?


----------



## pichi

Of course you can. Congrats on your bfp


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats!!


----------



## anv7

thank you! how are you ladies doing?


----------



## pichi

Going through a paranoid day! (Believe me, you'll know what I mean) lol ligament pains almost gone now and cramps have completely stopped happening for today.

1 week today till I get to see peanut :)


----------



## anv7

i have them now too! im scared to MC again.. lol

btw is it bad that my temp dropped?

oh thats so exciting!! do you have a sex preffered?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome anv..congrats on that beautiful :bfp:


----------



## anv7

thank you!


----------



## pichi

Well, its a sat night and I'm in my bed before 9. How lame am I! Haha 

These stabby pains are catchin me every now n again. Baby, stop causing chaos in there! Lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

A week till you see bubs!!! I'm so excited lol :D


----------



## anv7

haha my husband kept me out til 10 last night and i felt dead on my feet!
i wish i was in bed by 9 its sounds good, not lame haha


----------



## pichi

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> A week till you see bubs!!! I'm so excited lol :D

Hehe me too :) hope everything is ok in there. Ill get to see my wee wiggly worm


----------



## pichi

trouser shopping today. woohoo hah. ive been so lucky these past weeks, not been sick once!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay! Glad you're getting some pants..you won't regret it :D

That's great you haven't been sick..I've only had slight nausea today but otherwise not too bad. *knock on wood again* lol


----------



## fairygirl

I'm having Evening Sickness, like feeling alot more icky! It's about an hour after I've had my dinner and ergh!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, my whole 6 and 7 week was like that :( Hope it gets better for you very soon.


----------



## fairygirl

I think there's only been one moment where I thought I may need a trip to the bathroom but I have felt more rough.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi Ladies

Just popping over to say hi and see how you are all doing :)

Hope your sickness eases up fairygirl :D


----------



## pichi

I think my bloatedness doesn't seem so bad now. I read its normal for bloat to disapear then pop up again. Got my maternity trousers :) nipples are still slightly tender. God I need to just stop worrying!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's only natural to worry..everything is a-ok though. You'll see, very soon :D


----------



## pichi

its so unlike me to worry! I'm usually as calm as anything. Now! Since being pregnant I've went into worry overload! Haha im constantly worrying because my symptoms have disapeared. Not even that tired tonight but I guess I have to keep reminding myself that as long as there is no bleeding bubs is prolly just making living arangements hah! God its going to be a long 9


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Exactly..as long as theres no bleeding, your lil muffin is still baking :D I have to keep reminding myself of that sometimes too.....then nausea hits me full force and I feel better :haha:

It's midnight here and I'm still up..this hasn't happened in a long long time!


----------



## pichi

Heh. I'm in my bed but OH is on the pc so is making a racket. Handy havin a blackberry :p


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh I know..I wish I had one. I had a phone similar to a Blackberry called the T-Mobile Dash..but I can't use it here in SA without getting it unlocked. Such a pain hopping between countries lol.

Gah, I've got a killer toothache. I thought it was an earache, but I realized it's tooth/jaw pain, shooting up to my temple. Eeeek. I may have to have dental work done as much as I don't want to :( I'm scared to have an x-ray while pregnant..


----------



## pichi

Ouch - toothache is painful. I think gettin your mouth xrayed during pregnancy should be ok? Hope it subsides soon.

All I have is an annoying blocked nose at bed time. Grr


----------



## piesey

orning ladies

Had a lovely lazy weekend - literally did nothing except relax! Saurday I felt terrible and had indigestion and dizziness and felt really odd and then Sunday I felt much more noraml. Can't wait until the Easter break though!

Hope you are all feeling ok today. My sickness has definitely lessened but still there. My scan isn't for three weeks today so I'm just trying to keep going for that. But I'm seeing the midwife on Wednesday which should be good!


----------



## pichi

its so hard to keep yourself occupied isn't it?! i am just focusing on wednesday when i go into week 9 :) you're near into week 11 piesey! that must be exciting

chuffed to bits right now though because i got a bag of maternity stuff from my friend who is a size or 2 smaller than i am so i was kinda fearing the worst with her having size 12 mat jeans but oh my god, i fit into them and i'm usually a 16! with room to spare for a big bump. i think i love maternity clothes haha! i find it hard to get stuff to fit my hips because they are very boney and wide ¬____¬


----------



## piesey

Yes I know! Can't believe I'm 10 weeks on Wednesday! Very exciting. 

I'm holding off buying maternity clothes but I must do soon - my normal ones are sooo tight and uncomfortable! I get very bloated towards the afternoon/evening so I normally change into PJs at home - so much nicer! Pichi - that was really nice of your friend to give you her maternity clothes - will save you buying loads. Unfortunately my sister is also pregnant so will be using all hers so I'll have to get new stuff for me. Oh well it's an excuse to go shopping!


----------



## pichi

new look has some nice maternity stuff in their sale just no. maybe snap them up now cos they're cheap?


----------



## piesey

Good idea - I will take a look!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well ladies, I ended up having to go to the dentist. The pain was so bad, I just couldn't take it. I called my doctor just to be sure I could have a dental x-ray and he said it's fine as long as I wear the lead apron over my tummy. I hated having to do it but it was just not an option anymore!

The dentist temporarily fixed the tooth..he said it will last another 3-4 months then he will have to pull it. He didn't wanna pull it today cuz it's infected and doesn't want to put me on oral antibiotics..so he put some inside the tooth itself, and plugged it. Whatever works!


----------



## piesey

Ouch Peace! That doesn't sound nice but Im glad you've had it looked at. How is it feeling now Is the pain any better? Hope that it doesn't give you any more trouble and that you can have it taken out soon.


----------



## pichi

ouch peace, that doesn't sound nice at all! hope it settles soon for you!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah! It's a different kind of pain now..just sore from them working on it, but nothing like before..It'll be all better in a day or so, I'm sure...at least for now lol.

I was reading that tooth and gum infections can lead to miscarriage and premature birth..omg! So if yall ever have any trouble with your teeth, don't put it off. I thought I was doing good by trying to wait so long..yikes.


----------



## pichi

Morning girls. Is anyone feeling it slightly uncomfy when they roll on to their tummies during the night to sleep? I seem to be :s I have a constant blocked nose and its just annoying! Roll on sat so I can see bubs ans FINALLY calm down a bit!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep..but mostly cuz my boobs hurt like crazy when I do that. You'll see him soon. I've decided you're having a boy :D


----------



## pichi

Haha I think its a girl but not quite sure why. My boobs arnt sore at all. Not even a little


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's normal though..whatever "normal" is..but I've read that some women don't have sore boobies at all. My soreness comes and goes. I'm having lots of those round ligament pains today. Ugh. And the builders are here breaking away walls so we have to go out somewhere. I don't feel like walking AT ALL!


----------



## pichi

I've not had any more ligament pains - just a few dull cramps. I have work in an hour too but can't be bothered surfacing haha


----------



## piesey

I can't sleep on my front any more either! Mainly because of my sore boobs but also because it feels a bit 'wrong' on my tummy. Can't explain it - not painful but just a bit werid. I'm mainly sleeping on my side. The bottom of my back is killing me at the moment. Also having little cramps occassionally but nothing too bad.


----------



## pichi

i get a bad back when sleeping. guna have to invest in one of those pillows i think.... i still don't feel pregnant thoug. it's very weird!

on another note : i got 3" chopped off my hair this afternoon! and it's still half way down my back!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww I bet it's beautiful, pichi!

I'm having a very crampy day..so much that I keep dreading going to the bathroom when I feel a bit of cm down there. Ughhh. I'm so paranoid today..it sure hurts though. I'm wondering if I may have a UTI or something now. My freakin body is falling apart! lol


----------



## pichi

If it is a UTI get pleanty of water down you and also cranberry capsules are good for UTIs :) 

8 weeks today- yay, yet I still don't feel pregnant haha!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy 8 weeks! 

Yeah I'm going to get some cranberry juice today..I actually love the stuff.


----------



## pichi

Aw thank you. Got paranoid this morning. I wipes and I had blood! thing is it wasn't mixed with CM SO... I don't think it came from erm, there *shrugs*


----------



## shellie82

Kaede351 said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> aww i wish these first few weeks would shoot past!
> 
> Just found an old pic of me with my pillarbox red hair - won't be dying my hair anymore :(
> 
> I dyed my hair last weekend >.< I realised yesterday evening while I was sat at my mum's and I felt awful. But like my mum said I didn't know, and seeing as how I'm sat here with ded hair right now, there's nothing I can do about it :( Just hope it doesn't have an effect!!!
> 
> I know a girl who has dyed her hair like 4 times since being pregnant. And when I said to her about it supposedly being harmful to the baby she just completely didn't believe me and then I got the rest of her friends having a go at me for upsetting her. All I said was "I don't think you're supposed to dye your hair when you're pregnant" >.< Some people!!! :dohh:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...


I heard that too and i bleach mine so when i went to see the midwife yesterday i asked her about it, she seemed to think it would be perfectly fine to colour my hair, just that maybe the colour wouldnt take as well as normal!

hope this helps ease your guilt a little


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

pichi said:


> Aw thank you. Got paranoid this morning. I wipes and I had blood! thing is it wasn't mixed with CM SO... I don't think it came from erm, there *shrugs*

Hmm that's weird. Could it have been from BD? Even if not, remember bleeding is very common..the uterus is stretching and all kinds of stuff is going on there! As long as it stopped and it wasn't abundant and bright red w/cramping, you are just fine. :hugs:

Im having some cramps again today, off and on. So bloated too, ugh. Food sounds disgusting. I never wanna eat again LOL


----------



## pichi

Well, I have very creamy CM. Not a trace of blood so I dunno, maybe I've scratched somewhere haha! Its not happened again since and cm is very creamy n white, not even tinted at all so I guess I can let my mind rest


----------



## piesey

Hi ladies

Well I had my booking appointment today. All was fine - got loads of books and leaflets to read through! I have to go to the hospital for my blood tests next week as she couldn't do them today for some reason. I've also booked to see the consultant endocrinologist because of my thyroid problem but that's just routine. She didn't even do a urine test, although said she would...I forgot to ask before I left so I don't knwo if she forgot too or whether she'll do it next time. I was confused!

I guess I just have to wait for my scan now on the 19th. Ffingers crossed it goes quickly!

Pichi - hope you haven't had any more blood - as you say it might have been from a scratch or something. You have your scan on Saturday though you must be excited!
x


----------



## pichi

No more blood. Clear CM :) so I think I was fretting over nothing. Scan soon - can't wait!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good to hear, pichi!

And glad things went well for you piesey!!! The 19th will be here soon..although I know it seems to drag on. My next scan is the 26th, so I'm inthe waiting boat too lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

double post..oops!


----------



## pichi

Is anyone still temping? I'd stopped but for curiositys sake I checked to see what mines was after a block of sleep and its not that high :s like 36.58 which I think was my coverline before...


----------



## pichi

Ok ignore my last post haha! Took my temp this morn and I'm 36.92, I'm fine! God! Roll on sat and ill stop fretting about things!

Piesey we have our scans on the same day - yay. Ill only be in my 11th week though, will you be in your 13th?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I stopped temping too. I still do it every once in a while, cuz I like to see the huge chart on FF lol. C'mon saturday!!!


----------



## pichi

Hah my worrying is doing my head in haha! *breathes deep* 

I will post piccies of peanut if all is well. Has any of you got a gut feeling on the sex of your bubs? I have a feeling it may be a girl. Not sure why but I do


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've always felt boy for me. Can't wait to find out. Are you gonna find out through ultrasound when it's time? Or let it be a surprise.


----------



## pichi

well, i am not bothered on the sex, as long as they are healthy and happy in there i don't mind. My OH on the other hand would like to know so, i think we will find out at our 20 week scan.

i think it's easier for everyone too if you know the sex - it's easier to organise things like nursary etc... i'm not sure if we'd want to do a 4D scan though... i mean at the 20 week scan they say they can't tell us then i think it would get left at that really.

what about you?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I also don't mind either one..although DH wants a boy, because we have DD and he is so outnumbered here..even our cat is female lol!

Its cute. I will be finding out..because I'm impatient and excited to know. I wanna get things ready also.

Oh man, I just realize I haven't felt super nauseated in a while...maybe my MS is over!!!!!!!!!!!!! The constipation on the other hand is killing me. Urgh. Never had problems like this, but I feel sooooooo bloated. It's rough lol. I'm drinking tons of water, eating fiber, exercising (a little)..may have to resort to good ol stool softeners (sorry lol).


----------



## pichi

haha yeah, i am pretty blocked up too. my stomach seems to constantly be rumbling. i know if you drink lots of apple juice it's supposed to help get those bowels moving lol

me and the OH were discussing names and just can't for the life of us think of a boys name!

we originally wanted 2 boys then a girl but, OH strangely has changed drastically and think's we're having a baby girl


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hmm, I prefer apple juice to anything prune-related, ick! I will try that too...what harm could it do lol.

We can only think of boys' names! It's hard to agree, because I love the strange names and DH hates em. So we've narrowed it down to Dexter Andre or Ethan Andre...Andre is after DH's best friend that passed away in September. I thought that would be a nice memorial. He was a great guy.

For girls, I love Abbey Rose...Cuz it's close to Abbey road and I am a HUGE Beatles fan :haha: but DH isn't too keen on that. I like Kaylee and Jaycee too, but he's not happy with em either! What the heck man, too picky, he is!


----------



## pichi

we like Paige, Pixie and Tegan for a girls name. boys names though, Ewan. that's all we can come up with. but like you i like unique names so, going to have to come up with something! i knew a boy at school called Adair (ah-dare).. i liked it


----------



## piesey

Peace - that's really funny I live very near Abbey Road in London! I go past it on the bus a lot.

Pichi - yes I'll be nearly 13 weeks when I have the scan - it seems so long away! I bet you can't wait until Saturday.

I don't have a gut feeling about whether it's a boy of girl -we don't mind either although my family tends to have girls for some reason! I'm not sure if we would find out before...I'm just hoping that everyhting is ok! I'm actually a bit scared at the moment about things not being right and I know I should try not to worry but I'm scared I'll get to my scan and something will be wrong. I guess everyone thinks like that and it still doesn't seem 'real' if you know what I mean. I think I'm just freaking myself out!


----------



## pichi

Piesey I am the exact same as you and this is exactly the reason I want an early scan, make sure beanie is fine :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Love the name Tegan! I wanted to name our son Xavier or Xander..DH says nooooooo way lol.

Piesey I'm so jealous! I was in London for nearly 3 months with DH when we were dating and I never went there..I kick myself daily for it. :haha:


----------



## piesey

Yes I did think about it, but I did have one at 7 weeks because of spotting and my DH siad we may as well wait until the 19th as we can't change what will happen anyway (Men are so annoyingly practical!). so I guess I just have to wait. I think I'm probably being silly but we are not telling people until after the scan so it just seems such a long time. I'm very impatient!


----------



## piesey

Peace - if it's any consolation it's not very exicting! It's just a buliding and there's usually lots of graffiti over the wall where people put messages but they come and paint over it every so often. The crossing is there though - people are always having pictures taken walking across it!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's what I wanted! lol. I wanna do a handstand there...no idea why. Guess I'll be waiting for that pic for a while :haha:


----------



## piesey

Ah I'm sorry! A handstand - you are brave - that road gets busy! Well you'll have to plan a trip over when the baby is older so you can show him/her where you and daddy whent out together in Lodnon! Good excuse for you to come back and vidit Abbey Road!


----------



## pichi

Just been shopping in Aberdeen and went in the mamas & papas and had to buy something! Bought a cute wee dinosaur :) also went into John Lewis and they had my pram! Was playing with it and my god I am in love!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww a lil dino, how cute. I still havent even looked at prams or anything like that.


----------



## pichi

We knew the one we wanted before peanut had taken up residence in my tum :p its quite expensive though... But OH is going on holiday so, £200 got added to my pram budget hehe


----------



## pichi

good morning ladies :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning! I cannot seem to get out of bed this morning..have be at a bbq in 2 hrs and still need to straighten my hair lol. Sigh!

How are you? It's almost Saturdayyyyyyyyyyyyy :D


----------



## pichi

i'm excited and a little nervous all at the same time. my tummy just above my pubic bone feels solid this morning - not sure if that's bloat or baby's house haha! 

it's starting to feel a little bit more real now as my tum is just getting more and more bloated! how are you? BBQ sounds gooood mmm. not the weather for one here yet though. we had snow the other day!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow snow! It's still pretty warm here..we were swimming yesterday :D

Could be babys home growing away. So exciting!

I will be 10 wks tomorrow. Can't believe it. Still seems like forever till my next scan. The whole downs syndrome testing has me a little nervous. I dunno what to think about it


----------



## pichi

yeah, that part is whats worrying my OH too... i'm sure it'll be fine. i have a scan on sat then in like 2 weeks after that i have my proper 10+5 scan :)


----------



## fairygirl

Hey ladies, hope you all are well xx
Pichi, my tummy goes to extreme bloat proportions! 
Still no scan date for me :( Ringing the Drs on Tuesday to find out when I can expect to hear something.


----------



## pichi

thats rediculous that you still havn't heard anything fairy! why don't you book a private scan?

anyone looked over at my journal by the way? i posted a pic of 'peep' the Dino i bought in Mamas & Papas haha


----------



## fairygirl

I'll wait til Tuesday, find out what to exect from the NHS and then decide on the private scan. 
Ergh! Feeling icky. Can't stand the smell of DF's Lynx spray.
Yeah Pichi, Peep is really cute. I have seen things I want to buy our Pea, but resisting til after a scan.


----------



## pichi

scan tomorrow is freaking my out if im honest. because ive not really been sick or anything it makes me worry peanut isn't there! i will be reasured after tomorrow i guess...


----------



## fairygirl

I can't wait to see your pics tomorrow xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Everything is just fine, hun :hugs: You will see!!! I'm so excited for you.

I've had not many symptoms here lately either..no MS..nada. Well other than constipation, but I'm pumping myself full of folic acid so what do I expect lol.

I've had some achey hips today. I have read about some women experiencing that, but now I def know what they mean. I feel like I had a long, hard run at the gym or something. But def haven't lol.


----------



## pichi

aw thanks. 

i'm tryin to preocupy myself with looking at houses but there is nothing on the market in our price range... i think we're going to end up having to buy a 2 bed flat


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

A flat, boo! I hate them too. Seems like the housing market is crap everywhere right now.


----------



## pichi

yeah, the houses around here are a bit crap at the moment and the ones we can afford are horrible and need a good bit of work done to them ¬__¬


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Blah I hate that.

We're going through the same thing with cars right now...the ones in our price range are not what we want or need.


----------



## pichi

ah, our car is ok. although i will have to get rid of my wee fiat 500 because it's just too small and i'm not going to be able to afford keeping it on if we get a house... until we find a house we like though - i shall keep it! hah


----------



## pichi

Well girls, todays the day! Wish me luck for little peanut.

Why the hell am I always up at like 7am every morning! Lol. Saying that I did go to bed at 9 :p


----------



## pichi

Had my scan. Baby has a healthy fetal heartbeat of 171bpm and is measuring what I thought :) ah I have pics and I even got to hear the heartbeat :) ill post pics when I'm home


----------



## fairygirl

Fantastic! This is the last time I wear these jeans, given myself gut ache wearing them all tight!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay!!! I just posted on your journal that I hope all is well..now I see that it was. :D Can't wait to see her :D


----------



## pichi

i introduce to you... peanut. lol
 



Attached Files:







peanut-8-+-3.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## fairygirl

Aww!


----------



## pichi

they look tiny but i was assured i was measuring what i should be :) because my uterus is tilted its harder to get a photo... doesn't help my bladder was filling up as they scanned me! haha that and i had alot of gas apparently! would explain the bloatedness


----------



## fairygirl

I suppose that is why your uterus looks a little bigger, if it was on an angle. Lovely piccie though and glad everything was as it should be.


----------



## pichi

thank you :) i feel sooo much better now though. 

only 2 weeks till i get to see them again :) there will be a lot of difference to be seen


----------



## pichi

Ah this constant pee'ing isn't fun, lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I know. And the constant eating....

I've lost 2 lbs though..wtf?


----------



## pichi

i would have though i'd put on weight because i feel like a whale haha! i've not looked at my weight though, too scared to!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I was terrified to look..I feel like I've gained at least 10. And I've been eating horribly..and lots of it. It's so gonna catch up with me lol.


----------



## pichi

we have a crosstrainer in the house so i try to do 30mins on that every now and again to make me feel better haha!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I wish I had one here! I used to go to gym all the time, till MS got me. Now I can start going back...getting DH to go is a chore though. He hates it lol.


----------



## pichi

haha me and my OH sometimes go on nice walks through the woods but thats about all the exercise we do together.

i always said id start going to the gym because i'm abit cuddly shall we say haha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I love gym so much! I have to make him go, cuz he's the only one that drives here lol. I am used to driving automatics and in America..so trying a manual in SA seems impossible to me.


----------



## pichi

Urgh I just checked my weight... Think I've defo put on weight - sayin that your not meant to weigh yourself last thing at night :s I know I've never been the erm lightest but oh dear :( I blame big bones haha!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, def don't weigh after a full day of eating and drinking! I weigh in mornings...no clothes lol..every lil bit helps :haha:


----------



## pichi

ah i feel so bloated again after having bread and soup! haha oh well, il loose the cuddle after baby is out :)

been doing my little budget lists again - really want to financially sorted or at least organised


----------



## piesey

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've not been on for a few days - we've been away so I haven't been near a computer. Back in work now though sadly...

Hope you are all ok

Pichi - saw your scan pic! So glad it is all ok. It's now less than 2 weeks until our scans on the 19th - I can't wait!

This weekend has been hard as we still haven't told anyone and I was with my inlaws. They were a bit surprised I wasn't drinking but I think I convinced them I was just under the weather! I was feeling quite sick over the weekend, although it is better than it was a few weeks ago. 

My SIL made me go bridesmaid dress shopping (she's getting married in July and I'm her only bridesmaid) which of course is a waste of time as I'lll need a maternity dress by then but I can't tell her for two weeks, so I'm feeling a bit under pressure! It was all a bit awkward esepcially as my boobs are huges and my tummy was a bit bloated so nothing fitted very nicely!

How are you all getting on?


----------



## fairygirl

Hey girlies, 
I definately have what my friend called 'puppy fat before the real bump' quite surprised I haven't put on weight though.
I finally got a mw appt sorted! Next Tues at my Drs! Had to ask for it though.


----------



## fairygirl

Edit: Soke to the midwife as she isn't working next Tuesday and she'll hopefully see me at the end of the week and have a scan date for me! She said there are forms and bloodtests to be done.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi piesey, I dunno how you've not told anyone! I'd be bursting!!! lol.

Fairygirl, hopefully you get that scan date soon!

I'm so very tired today. Only slept about 4 hrs..plus the normal exhaustion. I can't think straight


----------



## piesey

Hi Peace - it's getting difficult! People think I've gone a bit weird! I haven't been out for weeks or seen my friends. It's not long to go now though!

I'm tired too - had to get up early for work today and I've been used to lie ins so it was hard!

Fairy - hope you get your date soon!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My ticker says my uterus is the size of a grapefruit...it feels like a watermelon is shoved in there lol!


----------



## piesey

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> My ticker says my uterus is the size of a grapefruit...it feels like a watermelon is shoved in there lol!

Ha ha! That made me laugh - I know how you feel! Mine is mostly bloating or wind though....:blush:


----------



## pichi

i feel like a watermelon! haha. again, bloatedness is playing it's part in that. i just want to go to the loo! lol

9 weeks tomorrow. ah, it feels good saying that :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay for 9 weeks! Does it seem like its going fast to you? Mine seems to be going soooo very slow.

I am SO bloated..and my tummy is sore. Urgh. C'mon baby, give me a break lol.


----------



## pichi

Oh wow I just got given some news... Mum wants to buy peanuts pram! I said I'd feel bad her doing that so she's settled on paying half! AND my nama wants to buy the cot/matress! I'm a bit in shock haha! Mum had also said if she's going halves with us we should expect more goodie haha.


----------



## piesey

That's really sweet of them Pichi! 

We haven't really looked at stuff properly but we are saving like mad so we will have money when we need to get things. I think I might be able to borrow some things but my sister is having her third baby two months before me so I have a feeling she might get first dibs on stuff (although that's not really fair as they live in a massive house and have far more money than us but there you go!). But I'm hoping that my inlaws might want to get us something or at least give us some money towards a pram or cot so I've got my fingers crossed!

My ticker has gone weird - it's saying I'm 11+1 but I'm only 11 today.....I may have to change it.


----------



## Pixxie

Hi girls remember me!? Hehe :cloud9: 

Hope everyone is well! xxxx


----------



## fairygirl

That's lovely Pichi, my mum still has my nieces cot and says she will buy us a new mattress. Hey Pixxie! So happy for you! Congratulations! X x x x


----------



## piesey

Hi Pixxie! Congratulations and welcome. When did you get your BFP? x


----------



## Pixxie

Yesterday but very faint (not fmu) and tested again this morning and was darker so I had to believe it! Feel totally normal so far though...feel like im making it up lol! xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats pixxie!!! So happy for you :D

Pichi, that's awesome that they're gonna help buy things!! Soooo exciting :D


----------



## pichi

yay pixxie, congrats! sticky bean for you! xxx

i can't believe the parents are being so helpful in offering to buy the pram etc... i was speechless!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know, that's so great! Just one less stress for you. :D

I wanted to look at some the other day when we were at the mall, but DH wasn't in the mood. We're spending SO much money on the renovations right now...I just need to wait and be patient lol.


----------



## pichi

well, like i mentioned earlier on i'm going to the Glasgow baby show. i found out stirling pram center is going and they sell Icandy's so we can have a play about with it and see what OH thinks... he says its a very nice looking pram and asked me what i thought of it (i had a play in john lewis hehe) and i did say i loved it so, if he approves and i still love it, it's the one for little peanut :D

ah, i think we're going to find out the sex of peanut too...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Really? How fun!!! I mean, if that's what you want..is it? I know some don't want to know. I sure do lol. But to each their own.


----------



## pichi

yeah, we thought that it would be easier for us to prepare if we knew the sex... although we're not going to be going buying eveything pink if peanut is a little girl or everything blue if peanut is a wee boy but yeah, we'll know what sort of themes, colours etc... we can lean more towards... i seen a nursery and i have fallen completely in love with the colour. lucky for me it would do both a girle or a boy..

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3377/3642265685_499503ce9d.jpg?v=0


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

WOW!!!!!!!!! I love that one! Absolutely adorable. Yeah, it can be used for either one! How cuuuuuute


----------



## Pixxie

Pichi that nursery is lush! :)

xxx


----------



## pichi

i think of myself as a bit arty farty so my peanut wont have boring room that's for sure hehe

i guess thats what happens when you do graphic design and digital painting :D


----------



## Pixxie

Im an artsy person too, I cant wait to paint the nursery!

Oh my god im actually going to have a baby to put in a nursery....


----------



## pichi

well it does help :haha: woo, our charting graduates are become more abundant (sp)

crap i was going to do something now i've forgotten what the hell it was...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm very artsy too :D I want to do a space themed room, but DH isn't too keen on that lol..so maybe nature. Trees and birds..happy things. :D


----------



## pichi

well, i absolutely love Japan. i speak a little japanese, i own TONNES of japanese items, i have hello Kitty tattoo'd on my feet! so, i am having a 'kawaii' theme to our peanuts bedroom... funky and will last them


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So cool!!!!!


----------



## pichi

it just depends on if i have the energy to do it! haha!


----------



## piesey

Ah nurseries! Currently we live in a one bed flat (well almost a studio!) ao I'm afraid that LO is going to have to wait until we can do anything nice for a nursery. I'm pretty creative too so am kitting away for the baby at the moment. I've already made a couple of blankets and cardigans. I figure that I can use them as presents for other people if they are the wrong colour for ours!


----------



## pichi

i find it very hard to knit because i'm left handed ¬___¬ i am planning on making my own cot stuff though (bumper,cot cover etc...)


urgh, i found a REALLY cool looking nursery online like 2 weeks ago and now i can't find the picture ¬___¬ i hate google sometimes. haha


----------



## pichi

Good morning :) peace - I found something amazing for your beanies nursery if you still go for a space theme. Its glow in the dark wall graphics! Ill link to them when I am on the PC :)

Piesey: less than 2 weeks now, how exciting!

Pixxie: how are you today?

Fairygirl:9 weeks today :)


----------



## fairygirl

:happydance: hope everyone is well.


----------



## pichi

i have the horrible penny tasting mouth this morning... urgh its vile!

i also have a wee list of sites that you girlies might find useful. my friend who had her son in Sept kept a list of all the sites she found that gave away freebies so here's some:

www.huggiesclub.co.uk
www.pampers.co.uk
Boots Advantage Card &#8211; baby club
www.hippbabyclub.co.uk
www.bounty.com
www.emmasdiary.co.uk
www.cowandgate.co.uk
Tesco Clubcard Baby Club
Sainsburys Baby Club 
www.organix.com
www.sma.com
www.aptamil.com
Mothercare
Toys R Us
Early Learning Centre
Heinz baby club
Bebivita foods
Petits filous
Bookstart
www.Breastflow.co.uk
Tommys
Johnsons Samples
Bizziebaby 
Beaming baby
Mamas and papas


----------



## pichi

oopies double post...


Peace. these are what i was talking about earlier by the way :

Glowing wall graphics


----------



## piesey

Thanks for thos elinks Pichi - they will be useful. 

I know less than two weeks! I am finding it so hard not to tell people or talk about it but it won't be long now (fingers crossed).

I have the horrible penny taste in my mouth too. Even after cleaning my teeth it comes back somtimes. Yuk!


----------



## pichi

this is the first time i've really noticed it to be honest. and i dont know how you have managed not to tell anyone! i've blabbed haha :dohh:

i STILL don't feel pregnant though!


----------



## piesey

No I don't really either. I do occassionally - in the evenings my tunny gets biggger (mostly bloating though I think!) and it makes me feel more pregnant but I still don't really feel it. It seems really strange! I guess this is normal.


----------



## pichi

yeh, the evenings is when i feel like a weebl. but without sickness and i am slowly getting my energy back it feels weird.
for the past 3/4 weeks i have been sleeping by 8 or 9. now i'm managing to about 10 or 11 sometimes. ooo pushing the boat out there! lol


----------



## fairygirl

I haven't had an early evening nap for 4 days! Thanks for that list, I knew of some of them but no idea the list was that long!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

pichi said:


> oopies double post...
> 
> 
> Peace. these are what i was talking about earlier by the way :
> 
> Glowing wall graphics

Oh my gosh! I LOVE these :D I totally wanna do the space theme. I'm pushing it on DH lol..he will cave eventually :happydance:

Thanks for the links! I am gonna take a look at em and see what I can get from here :haha:


----------



## pichi

there is quite a bit - i'm not sure about some of them but, you can get free bottles etc... from some of them :)


----------



## pichi

ah good morning ladies. so don't want to go to work today ¬___¬ too comfy in bed haha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Today is one of those days when I'm soooooooooo glad that my DH has spoiled me rotten and I don't have to work right now lol. It's rainy and cold, and my bed is sooo warm. *snuggles*


----------



## pichi

ah, i am just up thinkin about how i am going to get rid of my car (posted a thing in my journal)

i'm also looking around internets for prices on stuff so i can compare them at the baby show :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I saw that..what a sticky situation. I know how it feels to be so torn like that. I wish I had some advice, but I suck at these things. I want what I want..and it sucks when you can't have it all!

Aww baby show. I wanna start shopping!!!!! The shopping bug has bitten me lately. I'm itchin to get out there...but I still need to wait a bit, with all the renovations eating away our extra money!


----------



## pichi

well, i am going to see if i can get a good deal on bottles etc... at the baby show because that's probibly the best place i am going to get them!

i found out they are bringing Icandy's to the show too :D :D me and OH will have a play :p


----------



## fairygirl

I want to start shopping too, but know I may as well wait.


----------



## pichi

i'm just pre-occupying myself with pretending to decorate haha (planning in photoshop haha)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I wish I had photoshop lol!


----------



## pichi

being a graphic / web designer i kinda need it hehe. in my spare time i do photo touch-ups/airbrushing and also digital painting so... it's a nice program to use. its a dream with my graphics tablet :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow, sounds like fun!!! I'd love to do stuff like that. I need a decent laptop to work on though, this one is ancient. 

Its pouring rain here. I'm so glad I don't have to go out in it. I'm sending DH out alone to pick up basins and shelves lol. I'm terrible!


----------



## pichi

haha. its dull here but i see a bit of sun poking through the clouds. just want it to be slightly warmer than it is just now.

i'm not good at summer time though. can't stand the blistering heat (not that we get much of that here though!)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh me neither..I can't take heat..I faint when I get too hot!


----------



## piesey

Yes me too! I'm so pale I don't tan and the heat just knocks me out. They keep saying it's going to be a hot summer in the UK and I was thinking for the first time, please don't let it be - I'll be 6-8 months pregnant!


----------



## pichi

this is exactly what i was thinkin too. i'm very pale skinned and the sun just burns me :( being pregnant in that is not going to be fun :(


----------



## piesey

I think I might have to buy a hughe khaftan and just lounge around next to a fan if it is hot. Although with a full time job I'm not sure I'll be able to! 
I'm so pale I can see the hairs growing under my skin after shaving my legs! That might be TMI but it freaks me out sometimes!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I'm pretty pale too. We can make a pale pregnant ladies club :haha:


----------



## pichi

haha pale and interesting... with my dark hair i look very pale and interesting. foundations don't go light enough for me ¬__¬ although i dont tend to wear foundation


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: girlies..look how far along you are!

Hope all is well and I can join you soon:)


----------



## pichi

Hey shannon. Hope you join us soon :) its been handy this thread, passes the days :p hope so see some of the charting newbies over here very soon!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I hope you're here very soon too, Shanny :hugs:

Brr it's chilly today again. I have so much work to do while the builders aren't here. Tons of laundry, tons of dishes and sweeping..although it's pointless at this point.

I burnt my finger on the hair straightner today thanks to my dog running around like an idiot. Grrr grr. I'm not in a good mood today lol.


----------



## pichi

its actually quite nice here today. i am tempted to go out for a walk but knowing my luck it'll start to rain haha!

reading the mother and baby awards , see what kind of stuff has made it :p


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks pichi and Brandy.... 

Seems just yesterday you two got your bfps. lol I am sure not for you though.


----------



## pichi

it seems like forever for me! haha although the last few weeks have gone at an ok pace. :)


----------



## pichi

oh my back and my hips are killing me today. think peanut is re-arranging furniture in there!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I'm feeling super achey today too. I think bubs is growing! Major round ligament pains when I move.


----------



## pichi

Morning peace :)

I'm looking quite bloated/fat too. Haha! I'm noticed I've started to get growing pain type feelings in my thighs too. Strange!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning, lovely :hugs:

Yep, me too!

And I am SO huge today omg! I'm convince theres a few more babies in there...we just didn't see them lol.


----------



## fairygirl

I can't wait for payday so I can get some stretchy trousers!


----------



## pichi

Fairy they will be the best investment you'll ever make! New Look have some nice work style dress trousers. I bought some from my work. I got to pairs of trousers in their sale for £22 which I thought was good :)

How is everyone today. 2 more days and it'll be 10weekd for me. That last week passed quick! I'm beginning to think that little peanut quite likes it in mummys tummy so I'm worrying less :)


----------



## piesey

Hi everyone - sorry I've not been on for the last couple of days - just been a bit busy with things. I've been feeling much better than I was - less sick although still very tired and hungry all the time and get occassional waves of nausea. I'm going to be 12 weeks on Wednesday! 

Scan is 1 week today - bet you can't wait either Pichi! Is it just me or does this last week seem like a massive mountain to climb? It seemed nearer when it was two weeks to go!

I've been a bit worried about my symptoms going but I'm hoping it's normal for my stange. I've just got everything crossed until next Monday and I really hope it's good news. I'm being so stressy about it - probably becuase it's so close now and if it is bad news it will be awful.

Hope evryone else is feeling ok and more positive than me!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Keep your chin up hun..it's gonna be just fine. It's perfectly normal for your symptoms to be slowing down now. You're right on schedule!

Can't wait till your scan :D


----------



## pichi

Piesey I've very excited yes. I've noticed my tiredness is coming and going along with those dreaded stretchy cramps. In my heart I know everything is right on schedule :) 

Mum bought me a pressie from toys r us. She is usually very supersticious (sp) but since it was a good deal and we'll need it she bought me: tommee tippee starter kit. Was £120 down to £59! Can't believe it


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww how nice of her! 

We still have nothing, but we will start buying very soon :D I wanna wait till I'm past 1st tri, I think. Not for any reason other than we're spending too much on the renovations, and it'll ease my mind when I make it that far. Not TOO long to go now :D

I'm really wanting a heartsounds doppler though. Omg!!


----------



## piesey

Ooo that is a bargain! Your Mum is being so sweet Pichi - she's very excited.

Thanks Peace - I know I should keep my chin up I'm just so scared! I think I'm just desperate to be able to tell people and for them to know that I'm not being weird (running to the loo a lot, not drinking tea, having a big tummy, not drinking etc) I'm just pregnant! I think I've hidden it pretty well from people in work....but you never know!


I actually managed to go to the cinema on Friday night and see Shutter Island (whch was scary) but I actually stayed awake until past 10pm!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

haha I'm always so proud of myself for staying up late nowadays. I'm just so tired all the time.

Shutter Island looks scary..but haven't seen it yet! I watched Paranormal Activity the other night at home...it was so cheesy. I laughed through most of it. Jeeeez.


----------



## pichi

Piesey I know what you mean with the tiredness. I was in my bed by 8 most nights but now I am managing till 10/11pm. The symptoms gradually wear off and 2nd tri you get your energy back. Nearly in 2nd tri girlies. Me and fairy will b the last to follow so keep our seats warm :)

Mum is very excited, she's offering so much to us which we are so greatful for


Peace: have you thought about just hiring a doppler? they're only £10 a month over here...


----------



## pichi

urgh i seem to be cramping a lot tonight


----------



## pichi

morning ladies :)


----------



## piesey

Ooh ladies we had dropped to page 2! 

I spoke too soon about no sickness - I threw up last night and feel really nauseus today! Feel better after having soe food though so that's good.

How are you all today?


----------



## pichi

im good thanks. bloat seems to be going down a little but i'm still getting dull cramps on and off. my skin has gone terrible as well!

i used to have smooth clear skin now my forehead is so horrible and greasey! and covered in spots. i've never had this in my life :(


----------



## piesey

Oh no! I've had a few spots which I don't normally get but my main problem is dry slin - all over. I feel really itchy!

Hope your cramps get better - I had some yesterday eveing too. Guess it's just things strecthing but it wasn't very nice!


----------



## fairygirl

Hey I'm with you on the skin problems. I've been having the prickly feelings I had when I first fell pregnant. Guess it's just growing pains. Feeling nauseous some evenings still and my appetite is all over the place. Guess it's all good. Still waiting for scan date, should be this week the midwife calls again. I saw that starter kit when we went for a walk in Toys R Us yesterday. DF really likes the Bruin zebra stuff, it is quite good value too. Nice to see everyone updating. :)


----------



## pichi

i seem to have gone the opposite to you 2 then with greasy skin! i hope once the hormones settle my skin will go back to normal.

hope you 2 pass the sicky stage too *touch wood* i've not had a problem with it besides the first few days after finding out i was pregnant. 

fairy: OH can't wait to get stuck into the box and have a poke about. just to see if everything is there of course. lol. i had said to mum i wanted to use tommee tippee because i find the bottles quite comfy to hold and they have won mother & baby award around 4 times in a row or something silly like that. Although, i did see some super funky tomy bottles:

https://www.madeformums.com/uploads/images/ProductImage/10622.jpg


----------



## fairygirl

I have greasy face and hair but dry skin and ezcema on my torso! 
I like the Tommee Tippee stuff, I was hoping to use Medula and get one of the double electric breast pumps from ebay.


----------



## pichi

the plan is for me to breastfeed so that'll be something ill have to put on my list :)


----------



## fairygirl

I think getting a double one will be so much easier and a whole lot cheaper if secondhand, it'll be fully sterilised.


----------



## fairygirl

Oops its Medela


----------



## pichi

i just hope that ill be able to breastfeed :S


----------



## fairygirl

Me too, just for the first 4 months ish.


----------



## piesey

Yep plan to breast feed too - although the thought of it is a bit weird at the moment! But I hope I'll be able to.


----------



## pichi

ive just been trying to work out how many hours a week i'm going to have to work in May,June,July to get a decent maternity allowance.... oh this is what i hate about my work - no set hours...


----------



## fairygirl

Oh no hun, I worked out I only have 17 working weeks bettween now and October 1st when I plan to start my Mat leave.
On the sadder side I have read about 3 mcs today and it makes me sad and then it makes me worry coz 2 were mmcs and discovered during early scans. I haven't had a scan or anything else yet and I just hope everything is ok.


----------



## piesey

Oh Fairygirl I know how you feel - I am so sad to hear about people's losses. I'm also worried about MMC but have a scan next Monday so at least I'll know one way or the other I guess. I am trying to keep positive and just get to next week. 

When is your scan? 
xx


----------



## fairygirl

I don't have a date yet, should hear by the end of the week if my midwife hasn't forgotten about me :( Please be ok in there Pea.
Piesey you and Pichi are both on the 19th. Will be looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## pichi

me peanut will prolly be hiding under stuff like they were the last time i got a scan heeh


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls, I know I kinda went AWOL for a bit... was a bit too painful for me to stalk you girls for a bit. But I'm feeling much better now :) Still waiting for AF to show up, so we are still waiting to try atm.

How are all you girlies? :D

XxX


----------



## pichi

hi Kaede! i was wondering when we'd see you *hug* how are you feeling hunny? hope you can get a visit from the witch soon so you can ttc :) are you still temping?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Heya

Wow yall talked a lot while I was gone lol.

I'm with you on the skin problems for sure! My face is all broke out, yet the rest of my skin feels dry. I keep putting tons of lotion on. I feel kinda OCD'ish with the lotion-izing I do lol.

Been having some bouts of nausea, but haven't thrown up YAY! My appetite is also all over the place..One minute I'm hating the thought of food..the next, I feel like I haven't eaten in 3 days and I want to eat anything in front of me..or to the side of me!

Kaede :hugs: I understand it was hard to come here.. I'm glad you popped in. We've missed you.


----------



## pichi

Morning girls. 10 weeks today - woo


----------



## piesey

Morning!

Hi Kaede - glad to see you are feeling a bit better and thanks for popping in! We have missed you - hope to see you back soon.

Can't believe I'm 12 weeks today! I desperately need maternity clotes - I am popping out of my jeans - even with a bobble holind them together! I still think it's mostly bloat but still....I can't hold it in even if I try! I'm planning on getting some stuff after the scan next week - I'm off work so can go shopping when it's quieter.

Double figures Pichi! I felt great at 10 weeks (although I was quite sick) it was really psychologically good to be 10 weeks along.

I was terribly sick last night so ended up having to eat cereal after my dinner because I threw it all up - no idea why! I'm really off food and can't work out what to eat - I can start cokking somethnig and then go off it when it's done. It's really annoying!


----------



## pichi

ah, i have been lucky in the fact that i havn't suffered MS at all. i did however have to take fybogel for being bunged up and that more than anything made me boak!

just looking forward to the scan on monday as i'm sure you are too :) we said if the scan goes well then we will go out and buy a little something :)


----------



## fairygirl

Hey Kaede, thanks for popping in. :hugs:
Pichi, I siad it once in your journal already but happy 10 weeks!
Piesey and PLB, I don't understand the appetite problems either, it can be quite frustrating. I'm really worried about next week when I am back at work because I'll have to plan my breakfast and lunch as I normally take both with me and how will I cope if working full time after 2 weeks off?


----------



## piesey

Fairygirl - I also have the problem of food in work. I can't take anything with me (except things like bananas and cereal bars) as I just don't fancy it by lunchtime! I usually have to go and buy a sandwich or soup or something like that. I've been trying to plan ahead but it's pretty hard. I hope you are ok next week - maybe take some options so if you don't fancy one thing you might fancy another.

I'm off work next week and always feel so much better at home - I can't wait!


----------



## fairygirl

I can't afford to buy stuff at lunchtime so will be taking a range of foods, even if I just manage a packet of crisps at luchtime. 
I need to do stuff today! Just can't quite get motivated! My own fault for staying in bed for another hour when I should have got up. Now I want to just go back to bed which isn't gonna get me anywhere!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I had a mad craving for McDonalds breakfast. This was one of the first ones where I was like, I HAVE to have it, or I might kill someone. lol.


----------



## pichi

haha McDonalds - i don't really eat them but the other day i had a craving for chicken nuggets lol

thanks fairy. you tomorrow ^__^


----------



## pichi

double post


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I don't really eat McD's either..that's why it was weird for me.


----------



## pichi

Good morning ladies :) how is everyone this morning? I'm getting round ligament pains I think today in both my sides! Feels like a stitch for about 3/5secs then its gone. Roll on monday :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Means bubs is growing away!

I'm getting them too. I'm also being a lazy bum today and barely getting out of bed. Got a lot of studying to do, and it's miserable, rainy cold outside, so I don't wanna move!


----------



## fairygirl

I slept in again. Had a craving for cocktail sauce yesterday after seeing it made on tv, so went out and got the ingredients, it was yummy. After complaining about symptoms disappearing they came back and made their point. I just text my midwife asking for the paperwork (she said I'd have by last Sunday) hope she doesn't think I'm rude.


----------



## pichi

I would be getting onto them if I was you fairy! I guess living in a wee town I was lucky to get a letter through so fast!


----------



## fairygirl

See if she calls me now I guess.


----------



## piesey

Afternoon ladies. Just spent the morning at the hospital seeing the endocrinologist because I have an underactive thyroid. It was vey confusing! I had to have blood pressure and weight check and then see the thyroid specialist and then see the obstetrician and then have more blood tests! It took 3 hours! I didn't have a clue it was going to take so long but at least I've done it all now. Don't have see them again until the beginning of June.

Hope you are all ok.
Hope you get your scan date soon Fairygirl.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy 12 weeks, Piesey. Jeez that sounds like a very long day for you..all the poking and proding, sheesh.

Pichi, only 4 more days!

Fairygirl, don't feel bad for texting..it's their job :D

AFM, I've been studying a bit. I feel like it's going in my head and then right back out. Not sure how I'm gonna accomplish this task lol.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Grr double post


----------



## pichi

peace what are you studying?

i have an Hons Degree in Web design & developement :)

is it just me or does it seem weird we dont use our actual names? lol i feel weird calling someone fairy or peace haha! maybe it's just me!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol, I don't find it weird..I guess I'm just weird then :haha:

I'm studying to further my nursing degree. I have an associates in health science, and am working on my bachelors. It's one of those go-at-your-own-pace types of things..so, naturally, something that could've taken me a year or so of hardcore working and studying, has taken me nearly 2! It's been a rough year though..I had major depression, a mental breakdown (I have PTSD), a reawakening in my life (and then we decided to move from the states to South Africa!) lol...so I'm not complaining. My life is a very enriched one now..I just want to get this degree over with, since I started it!

Wow, didn't mean to write a book there. :blush:


----------



## pichi

it's nice to say that you have a degree. makes me sound brainy haha!!

so you're originally from the US? where about? i was born and still am in Scotland. i would find it too hard to leave my family *sniff* although i would like to visit some places in the world of course. Japan is my main goal - just love that country so much. 

hai, Nihongo o sukoshi hanashimasu. ( i think that's right anyway! haha)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I'm American. I grew up in Oklahoma (in the middle) but have lived all over the place. Oklahoma, Kansas, Arkansas, Oregon..then London, then back to the states..and now SA lol. I've always been searching for where I belong. I think I've found that it's not *where* I am, it's who I'm with. How philosophical of me. :haha:

It's been quite hard to leave my family. We all have a lot of problems..but I love my 2 brothers so very much. I miss them the most. :( It hits me at different times.

It was best for me to make this move though..and ultimately, that's who I have to take care of before I try to take care of everyone else.

:)


----------



## pichi

thats true. as long as you are happy in yourself then everything else follows :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes :D

Omg, I want to go to Japan also! It's soooo beautiful. I know zero Japanese though....lol


----------



## pichi

i have a penfriend in japan who helps me with my Japanese which is nice. i think i'd like to take night classes to improve my japanese though :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That would be fun! You should totally do it.

Gah, it's 9 pm and I am completely exhausted. I feel bad going to bed so early though, cuz I leave DH up..he can't sleep early.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey all can I join ya over here? I got me a BFP with a First response early response HPT today at 12DPO! I'm due on christmas eve! :D


----------



## pichi

Course you can hun! Congrats!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thank you! I should probably find a ticker I like now :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats Sweet :D :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats Sweetmama xx
Argh! I have a horrible cough, I think it is some hayfever and cold germ hybrid possibly further irritated by ant powder (of course I had a panic but he ant powder we used is as safe as they can be but you can be allergic to it). :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yikes, sounds miserable :(


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah, I should cheer up really! Just emailed a private scan place as still waiting for the mw even after I text her yesterday!


----------



## shaerichelle

Girlies what did you do to get pregnant? I am dumbfounded that even though I ovd and bd at the proper times.. I ended up with af!

Pichi were you NTNP?


----------



## pichi

yeah, we were NTNP. i was charting purely to see if i was "working" so to speak. i had just come off of BCP so wanted to understand my cycles. we wern't particularly trying - we just said if it happened it happened really.

Fairy - hope you hear from them soon. I'm feeling very nervous for monday now though


----------



## Sweetmama26

Shannon - I ate a diet that was 1200 calories more then I was supposed to and high in folic acid and omega 3-6-9 fatty acids. I hope you get your BFP soon. 

Fairygirl - Sorry you're feeling like crud I hope you feel better soon!

Thanks for the congrats girls :D I'm so excited!


----------



## pichi

Morning.

Cramping quite a bit this morning. Its like a dull stitch to my right hand side. Monday really can't come fast enough. *rubs tum* I'm sure its just peanut expanding their living space


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I had the stretching pains really bad yesterday. It seems better today, but I feel huge!

Shan, you prob know my story..but I went off bcp and only got a proper AF 6 months later. What a long freakin wait. Once I got AF, I started learning about temping and dabbling around with it..just wanted to make sure I was ov'ing so I could time BD just right. Then I got AF twice..then started Conceive Plus cuz we always use some type of lube. 3rd cycle was my lucky one..and only managed to BD 3 times so was sure I was out.


----------



## fairygirl

Shannon I cut out caffeine, alcohol and artificial sweetners. I took Mother to Be and Omega 3,6,9 and nothing else. DF had been taking Father to Be for 4 months but not everyday. We used Pre Seed alongside temping and I had a CBFM which I was using for the first time and we STD first thing on the mornings I got Peaks.


----------



## piesey

Hi everyone

Shannon - I came off the BCP in October and then we didn't try properly until just after Christmas. I realisded I actually had no idea about how to get pregnant! Timings etc so I took prenatal vita mins, learnet about temping and started doing it to check if I was actualy ovulating. I got a BFP the second month but I was just lucky - we didn't even know we'd BD at the right time. Good luck with your TTc - Temping really helped me see what my body was doing.

I'm nervous about Monday too Pichi! I've got a weird pain on my right side - it comes and goes but it stabby and a bit achy. Not like cramps - it's in a specific place. I know I'm not ectopic as I've had a scan, but I have no idea what it can be... Have had it a few days now so am a bit worried.

Hope you all have good weekends and I hope to be back with good news on Monday!
xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Piesy it could be your ligaments stretching. I wouldn't worry too too much about it!


----------



## pichi

piesey, at least we know we're in the same boat! by lower back has been killing me today! cramps are still there but not so much. they don't stay for long, just a few seconds each then they go away again. as for the weird pain you're getting i have been getting it too. its like a sharp stab, almost like a stitch and it doesnt last long but its on your right side near your hip?

ah, 2 more sleeps piesey and we get to see your beanies :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh I have MS so bad, minus the vomiting, but the nausea is there all day lately BLECK!


----------



## pichi

i'm just wanting sunday to fly past so i can see if peanut is ok :(


----------



## Sweetmama26

Pichi - I am sure things are fine with your bean, I think the pain you guys have been experiencing is your body stretching and doing its job!


----------



## pichi

i sure hope so.

looking through old pictures of myself too and i miss my colourful hair *sob*


----------



## pichi

good morning girlies.

only 1 more sleep till i get to see peanut!!

im nervous... not only about seeing peanut again but also getting my blood taken *shudder*


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning!

It's funny you mention your hair color..as I'm dying mine right now. I am comfortable with all the research I've done in saying it's safe closer to 2nd tri. I waited this long just to be safe!

I'm doing the bright red again..I've missed that!! Been a long time. I'm naturally a brunette and I've been doing browns and reds forever. 

Yay!!!!! Only 1 more day for you :D :D :D I'm so excited :haha: I've got 8 more days. rawr.


----------



## pichi

i miss my bright hair i have in my pic in my profile. i also miss my "my little pony hair"

....

looks out a pic 

...

https://*******.com/y4xyh35


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

PICHI- OMG I love your hair color, and as long as you are in a well ventalated room its ok to color your hair at any point in your pregnancy, at least from what my OB/GYN says. 

AFM: MS has become FULL BLOWN. I was hugging the porcelain thrown most of yesterday and this morning.


----------



## pichi

argh, one more sleep now! thanks for the comments on the hair. i loved having colourful hair :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck tomorrow, pichi :hugs: I'll be thinking of you! Let us know how it goes asap :D

Sweetmama, ah the joys of 1st tri lol..I'm so sorry you're suffering..I know how it feels. Hopefully it will be a shortlived phase and you can enjoy your pregnancy! Have you tried sea-bands? 

AFM, I got my hair done :D I love itttt!

It's hard to get a proper pic cuz it's dark now and inside light doesn't do it justice..but heres a couple pics.
 



Attached Files:







Baby! 032.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3









Baby! 036.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pichi

ah wow peace you're popping already! i just have a bloatedness. i will post here as soon as i'm out with the news! hehe

i love your hair colour - its a nice red. I miss my red hair haha


----------



## Sweetmama26

Peacemama- Nice hair color, Sea bands have never worked for me MS or not, I don't know why, I'll stick to eating what I'm craving!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww, that sucks. Just thought I'd suggest it, as I know it worked for some women. Never for me either.

Thanks for the compliments though!

Pichi, its getting closerrrr!

I feel like I've *popped* but it also still feels like bloating lol. I thought I felt little flutters earlier, but I'm sure it's just wishful thinkin!


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm already showing and looking like I'm 3 to 4 months along lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I've been "showing" since like 4 wks too!


----------



## pichi

Morning girls.

Todays the day! Eek!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Todays the dayyyy :happydance:


----------



## Pixxie

Pichi update us asap! We love a good old scan piccie :) I'm sure everything is fine with your little bean xxx


----------



## ablacketer

hi ladies, Im back. very cautiously but Im back. got 2 bfps this morning. both FRER, one digi and one regular :)

Im really not sure when I ovulated, i had two sets of spikes. and as strong as the positive was, I wonder.....


----------



## pichi

Well - I've had my scan and we have a happy, healthy, bouncy wee 10w 5day peanut :) they waved at us and even wiggled their little toosh about once the midwife woke them up hehe


----------



## Pixxie

Fantastic stuff! Do you have any piccies for us? :D xxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

That's great pichi! See I knew you had nothing to worry about!


----------



## pichi

I do. Ill post them when I'm home :)


----------



## piesey

Hi everyone

Also had my scan today and we have a healthy wriggly baby dated 12+5 so bang on my dates! Can't scan the pic I'm afraid as we don't have a scanner but will try to borrow one at the weekend! I think the baby was asleep at first but then they woke it up and it was bouncing about and kicking its little legs and everything. So cute and now so very real! Scary!

We told my family and a couple of friends and are waiting until this weekend to tell my DH family as we are seeing them (flights permitting!) so thought it'd be nice to do it face to face.

xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Congrats piesey! I'm glad you both have healthy pregnancies!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats Angel! :hugs: Glad to have you back. Fx'd for you and a healthy, sticky beanie.

Pichi YAY! I knew all was fine :D So happy to hear. Can't wait to see piccys

Piesey too. :D :Hugs: So happy for you both. I'm so sappy lately haha.


----------



## ablacketer

thank you!


----------



## pichi

Good morning girls :) 

How's everyone feeling today? I feel nice and calm now after seeing bubs. I will post a pic of our little wiggler soon :)
 



Attached Files:







10+5.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 9









IMG00258-20100419-1346.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Pixxie

Pichi them pics are perfect! I hope mine are that good xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awwww look at him :D


----------



## pichi

i still think peanut is a 'she' 

Not quite sure why, but i do. OH now thinks peanut is a 'he' and want's to call him Theo hehe


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I know what you mean..about just feeling it's one or the other..I've felt mine is a boy, but I'm dying to find out ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## pichi

what would you like? or are you not particularly bothered about the sex?

hey, where is fairy? not seen her post in a wee while....


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm not particularly bothered either way..I would love a lil princess again too! Though DH would like a boy, and I've always felt I'll have a boy next. But we will see. :D

Hmm, yeah, where is she?!


----------



## pichi

not quite sure. hope she's heard from the midwife and has a scan date!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I hope so too :D Hope all is ok. Maybe she's just busy.

Gah I am so hungryyyy right now. Everything sounds good. I can't decide what to make.


----------



## Pixxie

Im getting a girly vibe from you pichi ;) are you going to find out the gender? Will be interesting to see if your intuition was right x


----------



## pichi

hehe. funnily enough if we have a girl her name could be Pixie because that is one of our names on the 'girl' list :D

we are going to find out the gender yeah. just because it's still going to be a surprise when you get told at 20 weeks! we have a good few people wanting to buy for peanut so, if the sex is known it makes it soooo much easier to buy for.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, we'll be finding out too..cuz we are sooo impatient. Its killing me that gender is evident already and I can't see lol.


----------



## pichi

hmm, i really want to get myself a doppler but i'm still not sure. ...


----------



## Sweetmama26

Pichi - By the looks of your scan I'd say your intuition is right. By that time with all my boys I could see the lil testicular sac floating just a lil below the bum.

AFM: I am very sorry to inform that I'll be leaving you guys early. I've started miscarrying :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:( Oh no...are you sure though? A lot of women get spotting at this stage. 

Gosh, I'm so sorry hun.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Yes I'm positive, I have heavy bleeding and clots.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ugh, I'm so very sorry. :( Take care of yourself..and lean on your loved ones. xo


----------



## pichi

oh no sweetmama! i hope it's not what you fear it is. :hug:


----------



## fairygirl

Hey girls, thanks for asking after me. Nothing has changed here, gonna ring mw tomorrow. Private place can't fit me in til next Thurs by which time I'll be 12 weeks anyway. I can't help but worry everyday that there could be something wrong, which is part of the reason I am not on here as much. But my bbs wouldn't increase 2 cup sizes everyday if I wasn't pregnant would they??

Lovely to see that yesterday's scans went well, congrats to you both! x

Nice to see Angel back too.

Sorry to read your news Sweetmama x x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thank you for your sympathies ladies, I took a preg test today and the line was super faint so I'm pretty sure it is a miscarriage


----------



## pichi

I'm so sorry to hear that sweetmama :( fingers crossed we see you here again very soon.


fairy - i can't believe they have still not got in touch with you. that's just mad!


----------



## fairygirl

Yup, I know they are busy but I could tear my hair out here :(


----------



## pichi

aw i am sure your bub is just fine but i know how it feels like, i got particularly nervous before both my scans only for me to get a really good result both times :)

as for the tilted uterus problem i got mentioned to me at my 8 week scan, it seems to have fixed itself :)


----------



## ablacketer

mines tilted and I had two happy healthy pregnancies. dont stress over a tilted uterus hunny


----------



## Tierney

hey girls, I'm now a graduate from the charting thread just did a digital and frer and both :bfp: :happydance:

can not believe it x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats and welcome!!!! :D :hugs:


----------



## pichi

Yay congratulations!!! I just knew you'd be getting a bfp soon after reading your posts :)

And yay I'm into my 12th week!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy 11 weeks completed, Pichi :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats Pichi and Tierney!

Good news, scan on Monday and mw this Sat. Finally organised!


----------



## ablacketer

just back from the doc. he got a faint line on his test and drew some blood. have an appointment for next wednesday to do an ultrasound to date the pregnancy


----------



## pichi

yay fairy, finally! I bet your so excited!


----------



## fairygirl

Excited, nervous, worried I got the date wrong coz I'm a paranoid person! 

Hope your bloods and everything are ok Angel.


----------



## pichi

it will all be fine fairy, is it your booking appointment too?


----------



## fairygirl

That is Saturday. Then I can get my bloods done when I am at the hospital.


----------



## Tierney

yay for week 12 pichi!

Hope everything goes ok for you Saturday Fairy, I bet you can't wait x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay Fairy! We both have a scan on Monday :D :D :D

Hope all goes ok Angel :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Peace that is one bump you have there!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg I know!!!


----------



## ablacketer

hes just checking hcg and progesterone levels :) if they are high enough he wants me to come back friday for a scan, or too low I go back friday to check and see if they are rising

my lower tummy feels so FULL! like Im poking out! I dont remember it doing that with the other two and it didnt feel this way last month, maybe there are two in there :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh man, how awesome would that be :D


----------



## ablacketer

it would be super awesome :)


----------



## pichi

Morning xx

Happy 11 weeks fairy :) hope everyone is good. Think peanut is moving furniture in there again this morning haha


----------



## ablacketer

how many of you guys kept charting for a while after your bfp?


----------



## pichi

nope not me. too much hassle and worry


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I still took temps for about 2 weeks, then I made myself stop. I still do it every now and then cuz I love seeing the huge FF chart :haha:

Hope everyones fine. I haven't had internet for most of the day so Ive been bored to death!

I was studying and felt little flutters in my very lower tummy where my book was resting..it was soooooooooooooo cool!


----------



## pichi

peace ive been getting little flutters but i think i'm not far enough on to be feeling peanut dancing about just yet. felt like a bubbly feeling, like something was doing a flip in there. hehe


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Who cares about statistics..if you feel bubs, you feel em!

It does feel like little bubble pops..its just like being poked from inside. :D


----------



## pichi

yeah, felt like a bubble pop! and it's not like that feeling you have when you have gas haha, or a grumble tummy...it's quite weird to explain!

found a lovely house on the market, it's perfect but unfortunately, we aren't ready to move just yet :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay! It was def bubs then :D Congrats. You should take note of it!

Aww shame, when will you be looking to move?


----------



## pichi

sadly it wont be till around September time - ill be the size of a weebl hah. 

we have enough for the deposit but it's the whole case of getting furniture sorted, getting the car sorted and sold etc... ah the stress haha. got money budgeted for everything, and since my mum is helping me out a lot with the pram and little baby things here and there we will have a little extra to use for decorating so its fine. just hope there is a nice house on sale when we're looking :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well I hope it all works out well...you will find the perfect house when it's time! I'm a firm believer in fate and everything happens for a reason. :hugs:


----------



## pichi

I hope so :) 

Been out to town today to pick up more bargian pampers wipes! Haha 12 packs of 63 wipes I think it is for £9! So I picked up some the other day and my OH picked up some the other day. Hey! They're usually £2.95 a pack! That deal works out at 75p each :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good deal! Stock up..they will def be used up!


----------



## pichi

I now have 24 packs of wipes haha there will probibly be another deal similar nearer peanuts birthday :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I told DH we should start buying diapers and stuff..he's like WHY?! Sigh..he just has no idea how expensive this kiddo is gonna be.


----------



## pichi

well, we said to one another if we see a bargain and we know we are going to need it/them then by all means buy it when you see it. 

yet to see a good deal on nappies though... why don't you just buy like a pack of something or a bottle of shampoo etc... a week, or even every 2 weeks, then by the time you are further along and not wanting to move as much heeh you are set ? 

this is the excuse i have used :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, and to buy all that stuff at once would put him in a coma with all the money we're spending lol! So yeah..Once things settle down here, I'll be throwing in something each shopping trip :D


----------



## pichi

haha yeah, a box of nappies here and a pack of wipes there. he'll never notice!

do you know what pram you'd like for your beanie?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I have NO idea..I literally have not even looked at any lol.

I'm excited to start buying things though..it makes this all seem so real then. Once this building is done, i can't wait to do the nursery! *squeals*


----------



## pichi

i need a house before i can paint the peanut's room *sniffle* you must be dying to buy stuff by now! i've been buying little bits and bobs since my scan was all fine on Monday :) and ill be 12 weeks next Wed (wow)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know, isn't it amazing! I'm almost 13, I can't believe it.


----------



## pichi

you'll be off to 2nd Tri soon. i bet that feels good :) we won't be too far behind you either heh yay for the beanies


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'll still come here though! Hmm, how does that work? This thread will stay here right? For all the new charting newbies that move over :D


----------



## pichi

of course. i think i'm just going to live in this thread for the most part hehe. will be nice to see all the girlies that graduate :) there are a few very good looking charts this month (been having a nosey)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah :D Good idea..I will be here too, for sure...even tho I wasn't in the charting thread for very long at all. (not complaining!)

I can't wait to see them move over. I'm so excited :D


----------



## pichi

heh i wasn't either to be honest with you. I got my first real AF after coming off the Pill on xmas day (came off pill November) so i got AF December, then AF January, then i got my bfp :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow, had my first post-bcp AF in November too..but it took me 6 long months of waiting for that one! Pretty cool :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oops read that wrong..haha, close enough!


----------



## pichi

so we pretty much fell a cycle behind one another (well, close to that anyway) my first AF cycle was 38 days (nov-Dec), Dec-Jan was 36 days, and jan - bfp was i would say 32 days going by the day of O :) hehe

with charting i was able to pretty much get my exact dates :) (well, peanut was measuring between 10+5 and 10+6 but MW went with my prediction heh)


----------



## ablacketer

got my hcg level back today its 166. much higher than the 14 I got when I went in for the miscarriage. I go back tom to have it run again to make sure its rising. I love my doctor! this means I get a scan on wed to date the pregnancy. how does the 166 look to you ladies? Im 16 dpo (I usually go 12 dpo till my period so Im four days late)


----------



## pichi

I never got my hcg level measures so I wouldn't know I'm afraid. Sorry


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It sounds great! Mine was 145 at 13 DPO, but never had it checked again. As long as it's rising, that's the important part. This will be a super sticky one :hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

thank you ladies :)


----------



## pichi

god i am so bored today! it seems the day is dragging on forever!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My day has flown by, because I've been doing some hardcore house work all day! Ugh I'm sore now though..no cramping or anything, just tired muscles. Seems pointless too, cuz the builders are back next week :(


----------



## pichi

im feeling in one of those fat frumpy moods so i think i might go do half hour or so on the cross trainer haha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I feel ya, that's why I'm working my ass off in here..I am determined to not gain more than needed! As soon as the building is settled, I'm going back to gym everyday for a long walk too!

...............Sounds good anyway lol..


----------



## Pixxie

Im REALLY tired today :sleep: Bean must be doing some growing.

Im working tomorrow though! Hope Im not this tired then :wacko:

Hows everyone else feeling today? xxx


----------



## pichi

ah, i was knackered pixxie till around 8 weeks then it started to go away :)

i have a wedding to attend tomorrow and then a 2 hour drive to Glasgow for the baby show on sunday! phew! busy busy busy hehe

peace: i think i've put on a bit too much lbs... damn being hungry all the time ¬____¬ *Goes off to exercise* haha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Feeling kinda energetic..yet pretty tired at the same time, if that makes any sense at all. Counting down till Monday when I see baby again :D


----------



## pichi

aw peace you'll have to post a piccie of your beanie :)


----------



## Pixxie

:happydance: I love a good old scan pic to oggle :haha: x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Yeah me too :D Maybe we can attempt at the nub theory. I'm so lost in all that jazz.


----------



## Pixxie

Me too haha something to do with the angle I think? Get your protractors ready! :rofl: xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol yep. Man, someone needs to speed up time!

I'm so done with the house work for today..all that work and only 2 rooms done..dining rm and kitchen..blah.

We're going out to see Date Night tonight. Hope I can stay awake. :blush:


----------



## pichi

i'm sure you'll manage peace :)

as with the nub theory i just get so confused by it! isn't it like 3 wee exual lines = girl and 2 little lines 1 big is a boy? oh i dunno.

if it has a wee winky then its a boy haha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I don't even know..I haven't researched it properly.

Well I'm gonna go attempt to get ready.

Chat soon girlies xo


----------



## pichi

have a nice night peace! x

early night for me i think, have a wedding to make myself pretty and decent for haha *hauls out the mass storage of make-up*

i mean it when i say Make-up is my downfall. i buy far too much of the stuff heheh

i don't however wear foundation - i'm too pale ¬__¬


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I don't wear foundation either..Have never liked how it looked on me. I love my eye make-up though!

Date Night was pretty funny..kinda cheesy but I like that kinda humor at times. Especially when I'm dead tired and can't keep up with a deep storyline lol.


----------



## pichi

MAKE UP
this is a pic of me with before pregnancy skin -sigh- haha. (and Hello kitty MAC make-up :D)

how is everyone this morning. i'm up and tryin to tell myself i don't look like a chub in my dress. haah


----------



## Pixxie

Pichi your make-up is awesome! :D 

Im working today and trying not to cry because I cant do up my work pants that fitted PERFECTLY about 7 weeks ago.... :|

On the plus side Im 7 weeks tomorrow :happydance: apparently the miscarriage stats drop from 10% to 5% at 7 weeks so go beanie! Hang on in there! 

I also stupidly did another IC this morning :dohh: of course it was as dark as they go! Its the only reassurance I have that Im actually pregnant! No MS, no constipation nothing! 

I must say pregnancy tests are much more fun when 2 lines come up instead of one! :haha: xxx


----------



## pichi

remember the further along you get the lines will disappear (Which is normal)

oh i feel like a flump :haha: 

happy 7 weeks pixxiehttps://www.anikaos.com/0003-panda/kaos-panda28.gif


----------



## Pixxie

Yea my mum already warned me that would happen when I told her I cant stop testing :rofl: Do you know when they start to disappear? 

Weyhey for the fatties :dance: xx


----------



## pichi

erm, i think it's after 12 weeks? because by then the placenta is taking care of everything. I think anyway haha


god, you know what's so annoying?! itchy boobs! gah *itch itch itch* lol


----------



## Pixxie

Haha I was looking forward to bigger boobs but so far they are pretty much the same... Im sure Im not really pregnant! :| xx


----------



## pichi

mines havn't gotten bigger. they're just erm perkier haha! no sore boobs for me, or morning sickness or anything else for that matter. just extreme tiredness that lasted about 4 weeks :)


----------



## Pixxie

Im taking comfort in you then because thats all Ive had, even that is on and off! And some cramping of course ;) 

Oh I had my first baby dream last night too :happydance: I hope my baby is a boy as ill feel guilty for thinking my little girl was a boy! Whoops :haha: xx


----------



## pichi

haha, all my baby dreams have involved wee girlies, i have a gut feeling peanut is a girl and i have done since the day i found out i was pregnant :) let's hope my gut instinct is right! hehe although i don't mind if i have a wee boy

wait till you start getting round ligament pain, it feels like someone is stabbing you for a brief second then it stops :dohh:

i like this thread, it's kept me sane over the past weeks. can't believe im almost 2nd Tri already!! :happydance:


----------



## Pixxie

Ive had stabbing pain in my lady bits :blush: apparently that was RLP but its stopped for now... im sure this niggling pain now is my insides being pushed up though! It just feels like my intestines and not to do with bean, but im probably wrong!

BnB has kept me sane too! And it means i dont bug OH all the time lol xx


----------



## pichi

ah the jabbie pain the foof - i had that too. like wee needles?


----------



## Pixxie

Yea lol, OH thought I was mad saying 'Oooh!' at random times and grabbing my crotch :rofl: :) xx


----------



## pichi

hah doing a michael Jackson impersonation. i'd just wiggle about and shout jaggy foof! to which my OH would reply to "well that's what you get for shaving!" :dohh:


----------



## Pixxie

:rofl:

Oh my god how am I going to shave when I have a huge bump!?! :shock: x


----------



## pichi

i too have thought how the hell am i going to manage. i had a friend that tried to do it blind sighted while pregnant and took hacks out! i don't want to be doing that. quite tempted just to slap a wax strip on and hope for the best really... haha i'll be left with bits because ill be able to see nothing!

other option is to let the OH do it but, i dont know about you but my OH with a razor down those ways.... big no no haha! :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

Ive seen his face after hes shaves, NO THANKS! 

Wax is a bit brave :wacko: I think veet is the way forward haha x


----------



## shellie82

hmm ill be sticking to my Nair cream me thinks!! lol


----------



## fairygirl

Ah what lovely conversation to come in to. I have the crotch ache with the shooting pain from time to time and prickles in my tummy just like when I first conceived. So these are good things? As for shaving, I'm a bit lazy when it comes to those bits, only realised I should tidy it up a bit before my scan :p Have an electric trimmer on my wilkinson razor. 

Such a nice day out! Well mw definately coming over and scan on mon. Do you think she might check for heartbeat or will she wait for my scan ??


----------



## Tierney

hey everyone, just wanted to ask when the tiredness set in for everyone, I'm the complete opposite at the moment I'm waking up at 3 and 4 in the morning wide awake and can't get back to sleep

Love the make up pichi, I wish I could get mine to look like that x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies!

We just got home from the beach, it was lovely! Took our husky out for the first time, and he ran himself dead tired lol. I walked a bit and now I'm just as tired as he is!

Pichi, love the makeup pic!!

I have the itchy boobs too omg! And the little stabbies down south. Lovely isn't it? lol.

I'm tempted to take a preg test just to see what shows up..but buying one without DH noticing is tricky. He'd be like what the hell are you doing?! lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oops double post


----------



## Pixxie

Morning girls :wave:

Fairygirl, I think she will wait until your scan to avoid worrying you if she cant find it. Its still hard to get atm

Tierney, mine started at about 5 weeks 

Peacelovebaby, Im only doing because Im using up the bulk order I got a month before my BFP! :dohh: my OH wouldnt let me buy one either now :haha: 

Just like to share my happiness this morning as I am 7 weeks today, woohoo! :dance: go beanie :) xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy 7 weeks :D


----------



## fairygirl

Wow Pixxie time flies! Happy 7 weeks!

The booking in took about an hour, lots of forms and instructions. She's a bit of a funny one, gets muddled, she reckons my due date is the 7th and I'm over 12weeks, doesn't work out. Oh well the scan will tell me Monday. Got the first Bounty pack with the voucher to pick up the free stuff and loads of nhs leaflets. I also have a consultant appointment in May to chat about my fibromyalgia to see if it affects my current low risk status. 

Where is the sunshine? I want a nice day to chill before tomorrow!


----------



## Tierney

glad it went well Fairy, good luck for monday are you guna post a pic? x


----------



## fairygirl

Will do!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hello pregnant ladies

Just hopping over from TTC to say hello and hope you are all doing well :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm having scan on Monday too :D Yay for usss!!!! I can't wait OMG.

Hope it all turns out ok, as I'm sure it will.

Foxy, hi! Can't wait for you to join us over here :hugs:


----------



## Tierney

cant wait to have a look at the scans tomorrow good luck girls! I wish I was having mine, has the time flew by or does it feel like you have been waiting ages?

Hey Foxy your charts still looking great fxd for ya hun x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Honestly, the time has gone SO slow for me..only the past couple of weeks have flown by. But in the early days..the days creeeeeeep! I won't lie to ya lol. It will get better though :hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

the days are definitely creeping, and the exhaustion certainly isnt hlping.


----------



## Tierney

I feel like its dragging now especially since we arent telling people until after my first scan but im going away in a couple of weeks so time off work will make the time go faster hopefully anyway! x


----------



## fairygirl

It has been a mixture for me, felt quite slow but can't believe how far along I am now. 

I am so so nervous about today, woke up with my heart racing as I am petrified. Lots of praying as I think I have scared myself thinking about what could go wrong.


----------



## pichi

Fairy, its normal to be like that. I am sure beanie is just fine and you will feel amazing afterwords. Peace, have a good day too :) let us know how you get on x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

GL fairy..I'm sure all is well.

Thanks girls! One more hour till my appointment :D Gah, time is creeping. I can pass it by eating lol.


----------



## pichi

haha. I have an opticians appointment today before work ¬__¬ fun fun! i hate them because they always get me to take my lenses out >_<#

i'm doing my investigating into the price of an Icandy Peach now too. got a loooooong list of stockists, just emailing them all and seeing if i can get prices off them all :haha:

have fun girlies!


----------



## piesey

Morning ladies

Sorry I've not been on much. I think I'm going to move over to Second Trimester this week which is exciting (although I'll still be on this thread)! I've been feeling amazing the last few days - really well, not sick and not very tired. Almost not actually pregnant which is weird! Even after the scan last week I'm still worrying...

Back in work today and wanted to tell my boss but she's off sick so that's annoying! 

Hope all your ladies are doing well and see you in second trimester soon!


----------



## fairygirl

O need a wee so bad!! An hour to go ....


----------



## ablacketer

well Im 19 dpo today. I lost the last pregnancy at 19dpo.. I am gonna call the doc and get my hcg level from the second test this morning. Im a nervous wreck.

I havent slept through the night for the last three nights. Im exhausted.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Copied from the other thread cuz I'm lazy :haha:

Hi all, back from my scan :D All is perfect...baby is measuring big..doc said its a very long baby already! Not surprising though, dad is 6'4" and I'm 5'9" lol. Baby was wiggling around and had hiccups! Sooooooooooo sweet :D :D :D Preliminary Down's test was just fine..nasal bone and all that jazz. So I'm as happy as can be now. But we didn't get a pic! ARGHHH. I had forgotten to ask for one, believe it or not..I was so excited seeing a wiggly baby on the screen lol. 


So so so happy though. Fairy, hope your appointment has gone well :hugs:


----------



## pichi

Piesey, did you post a piccy of your scan? I can't remember seeing it.

Ill be over in 2nd tri in a week and 3 days :) (I think that's right :)) I don't feel pregnant either, tiredness is going away and I'm less bloated... Think I've just become more erm, cuddly haha!


----------



## fairygirl

All is well, just waiting for them to take my blood. Measured 12 weeks exactly, so cbfm was right, temps were out. I'm just relieved, baby was dancing. Oh and I cheated, I had to wee, so I downed about 2pints and all was perfect when I was seen 45 minutes later. Piccies soon x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Great, Fairy! So happy for you :D

I had to pee so badly too lol..but I held it like a pro. Had bloods taken as well. Ouchie.

Wish I had gotten a pic...I'll be kicking myself for the next month now.


----------



## fairygirl

They took so much blood!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg they did for me too! I was worried I'd get dizzy lol. The tests are so expensive too..my insurance doesn't cover it :(


----------



## fairygirl

I got hot and felt horrid! We have the nhs here so technically I've been paying for these tests ever since I had a wage packet!


----------



## Pixxie

OMG you girls are scaring me about these blood tests! :wacko: I hate needles :( x


----------



## fairygirl

It was one needle, 6 test tubes of blood as I had my booking bloods and downs syndrome screening at the same time. 
Oh gosh have to change my ticker, baby 53.4mm CRL, 160 bpm heartbeat. Oh and I have restricted by adiposity on my scan notes which is basically my tummy fat :p

As promised a piccie of the pest (as the sonographer called baby). As you can see it is dancing! Really wouldn't stay still.
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Pixxie it wasn't that bad..I promise :D They just took a lot of tubes, because I did the Downs testing as well with other bloods. It was fine! 

Awwww Fairy, such a cute wiggly worm. I love ultrasound pics so much!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee: scan pics :D my fav.

Glad your scans went well ladies.


----------



## Tierney

Lovely pic Fairy glad everything well well for you and Peace today x

I'm not looking forward to all that blood being drawn though, I'm alright with 1 but 6 OMG!!!


----------



## pichi

glad to hear everyone is well :)

pixxie i am scared of needles also but i managed no bother. got more blood to be taken at 15 weeks for my downs testing.

fairy, your 12 weeks :) you've over taken me now by 2 days hehe


----------



## fairygirl

Pichi, I don't understand how I am 12 weeks but baby is that big so I'll take her word for it. I could be put back at the next one who knows, Main things is I have a happy bouncy baby!


----------



## pichi

yay :) glad everything went ok with you. you feel a lot more relaxed now? i have till June to wait to see peanut again. seems like forever!


----------



## fairygirl

My next one is 30th of June. Can't wait!!!!! I do feel much more chilled and I guess I should create my Pregnancy Journal.


----------



## ablacketer

argh!!! still havent gotten a call back from doc with my second hcg result!!!!! so tired! and grumpy!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My next appt is May 23rd. Woot!

Hope you get your call very soon, Angel.


----------



## fairygirl

Hope you don't have to wait too long Angel x


----------



## pichi

peace i'm may 20th :D for my Downs blood taking malarky. then June for seeing bubs :D


----------



## ablacketer

OMG OMG OMG!!!! I got the call!!!! from wednesday at 10 am to friday at 9 am my hcg went from 166 to 459!!!!! it almost tripled!!!!!! OMG!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D Sticky beanie :D :happydance:


----------



## ablacketer

Ive been reading that 459 is a good level for 16 dpo too!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's great! :D Soon enough it'll be so high, it'll have you puking :haha:

So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

thank you peace! Im happy too. Im at 19 dpo today, same place I was when I lost our angel last month. this news has taken a lot of stress off my shoulders.


----------



## pichi

Hope this beanie is a sticky one for you Angel.

Morning all. Tomorrow and its 12weeks! Feel sooo much better for that :) peanut likes it in there so that's good.

How is everyone elses wee jellybabies getting on? :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning :D

Baby is making me ravenous lately! My goodness. At least it's good things I'm craving...went and bought a ton of fresh fruits, yum yummmmm.


----------



## pichi

hehe. i am just lookin at the photos that were taken at the wedding on Saturday and my god i look pregnant in them already!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I was just gawking in the mirror at myself too..I look huge! I feel like my ass has grown 3 sizes :( lol. Sigh.

We are off to MIL's for lunch and homemade chocolate cake!!!! (and I wonder why I'm getting fat?!)

Talk to you later :hugs:


----------



## pichi

have fun peace, save a bit of cake for me :haha:

i am just currently having a look at some funky baby clothes. i wish i knew the sex now haha!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We still haven't bought a thing for baby. I know it's still early, but I feel like we're already running out of time. I don't want to wait until we're to the point of buying like the big things all at once..that hurts even more financially..although it still works out the same, it seems much worse when you get it in one trip. Urghhh. And DH won't even hear of buying baby stuff yet..like carseats and such. He says we still have plenty of time, just wait.

Sorry for the rant! lol.


----------



## pichi

my OH is kinda like that. its not that he doesnt want to buy stuff - he just doesn't want to jinx things and would rather buy the bigger stuff after the 20 week Scan. bless him.

we've bought wipes, and mum has bought our bottle starter kit and a cute wee teether :)


----------



## Pixxie

oooh I am feeling FAT today!!! urgh... my mum says my pot belly deffo looks like a pregnant pot belly though :haha: 

My OH is working away until Friday night so I dont see him until then and its rubbish :( I miss him and hate being in the house by myself. Ive ended up staying at my mums because I dont like it so much. 

Is it time for my booking appointment yet?! :dohh: xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm feeling huge too..ughhh


----------



## pichi

i am guna have to take a pic and show you how my belly looks now. it's hard too O__O! surely it's too early but if i give it a wee prod its quite firm


----------



## Pixxie

Its obviously my insides moving up if anything but I feel HUGE today! I actually look a bit pregnant, if I went out today rubbing my belly I think everyone would know :haha: 

Im hoping I can find some maternity work pants on Friday because mine really wont do for my Saturday shift :dohh: 

Im doing a belly pic in 2 days, I think ill have definite increase from last week lol xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww so cute Pichi, you need to take pics!

You too Pixxie :D

I thought I felt some more fluttering today..so cool.


----------



## Pixxie

awww I want flutters!! :hissy: xx


----------



## ablacketer

I just feel like a fatass lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You will have flutters soon, Pix!

lol Angel..blame baby ;) That's what I do!


----------



## ablacketer

lol, I think a lot of it has to do with my tipped uterus. my bowels are moving rather slooooow. so I get a little backed up. I feel fine and almost normal after a good bm lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I had/have problems with the bloating too..and major constipation. I seem to have found my cure though...bananas! lol


----------



## ablacketer

hrmmm, may have to try that!


----------



## pichi

12 weeks, yay! A week to go and ill be in 2nd tri. Ah feels good :)

My howel movemoents seem not too bad now. Eating brown bread instead of white has helped loads :)


----------



## fairygirl

They say at this stage symptoms ease, so why am I still so tired and needing to wee lots?? Come on wriggler get off mummys bladder!!


----------



## ablacketer

lol, the girl in my office is 8 months. and she still wees as often as I do lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy 12 weeks, pichi! :happydance:

Gah, I've had major computer problems..but hopefully I've fixed it up for now. It's an old one, so I'm not too surprised lol.

I know what you mean about the symptoms, fairy..I'm still pretty tired most of the day and I pee sooo much! But we need extra water, so it's only natural. I get so sick of going though lol.

Hope everyone is well today!


----------



## ablacketer

im off to see doc! hope I get a scan!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck, Angel! :hugs:


----------



## pichi

my god. took a pic this morning and i look chunky. not only on my tum but around my ribs too! Bloated monster is back i think


----------



## fairygirl

I need to get up the courage for a pic. My big trousers are getting tight!! Anyone sees some drawstring or elasticated trousers for short people let me know!


----------



## pichi

fairy, im 5'2ish (wee bit shorter) got nice trousers from new look.

my "bump" pic is in my journal. *cringe*


----------



## ablacketer

well, no scan today but! I got one scheduled for tuesday! whoo hoo!!


----------



## fairygirl

Woo Angel!

Pichi are they normal or maternity?


----------



## pichi

maternity. but they are just stretchy waist so to people they just look normal... they feel like wearing jammies though :)


----------



## fairygirl

I shall go and have a look in town. Thanks :)


----------



## Tierney

Morning everyone, hope eveyones ok, 5 weeks today for me and still no symptons, getting bloods done today to confirm I'm really pregnant and not just imagining it!


----------



## Tierney

yay I've just noticed my tickers moved up a box, ooh so exciting!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy 5 weeks, Tierney! Don't worry about no symptoms just yet..mine didn't start till about 6 weeks..and they came full force! There's a lil bubba inside you :D He's just behaving for now :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

I went to try and buy a pregnancy journal from Mothercare today but they have run out, not happy. Was flicking through the baby books and started welling up in the middle of the shop :haha:

The cat is annoyingly affectionate today and is taking a nap on my tummy :dohh: 

I need to start doing stuff soon :( x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I started crying the other night at a diaper commercial..the mother was kissing the babys feet and I lost it lol. I can't wait to do that, oh man!

My cat is also annoyingly affectionate..I dunno what it is about me lately but I don't want her anywhere around me..that sounds so horrible!


----------



## ablacketer

my 65 pound boxer puppy is the one that likes to stretch out across my tummy lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Oh man..my husky tries, but he doesn't realize he's not a puppy anymore and he's as big as a horse.


----------



## ablacketer

both my boxers think they are puppies lol.


----------



## pichi

thats cute. we don't have any pets but my friends cats fight to sit on my lap now haha!

ah, so glad im home from work. really not in the mood today! getting niggly cramps again. babies growwwingggg

Tierney - happy 5 weeks!


----------



## Pixxie

Ive realized the cat was just creeping because he had been sick under my livingroom rug and I hadnt found it yet... nice :sick:


----------



## pichi

urgh lovely!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Grosssss..that makes me feel sick too lol


----------



## fairygirl

Naughty cat.


----------



## Pixxie

Lol hes a right pain in the arse, having him neutered next week he wont know whats hit him :haha:

Hes still being nice to me once Id stopped shouting about his 'present', maybe he does like me after all x


----------



## pichi

Morning ladies :)

Oh I can't b bothered with work today. I think I could just stay in bed all day heh


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww wish ya could, pichi. I've been up and down and all over the place, moodwise today. Yikes. Poor DH


----------



## pichi

My moods seem to be doing that lately as well. Hope it settles down soon, it takes all your energy!

Can't wait to get home. Just glad the morning has been a short one :)


----------



## Pixxie

Hi everyone :wave:

Well I spoke too soon, I DO have morning sickness...im not impressed, my unborn child wont let me have a cup of tea :cry:

So now I have to cope with throwing up, I have a PHOBIA of throwing up!!! Baby why must you be awkward before you are even 3cm's long!? Ive only eaten 2 slices of toast today, I dont feel hungry but I know I should eat something...im scared it will make me sick though :( 

Hope everyone feels better than me today xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww sorry you have MS, pixxie. Be careful what you wish for, lol. Hope it doesn't last too long for you. :hugs:

Pichi, hope you get to rest once you get home!

I'm so so so so thankful I'm not working right now..I just don't think I could do it, physically or mentally. Whew.

I've had chili for lunch 3 days in a row now because I made such a huge pot of it..I guess I need to let it rest for a bit lol. Man it was so good though!


----------



## fairygirl

I'm in a terrible mood, stressed about everything and anything. Just want to cry but I can't because I am a control freak and need to act on stuff rather than wallow. Sometimes I wish I could wallow, if that makes any sense!


----------



## pichi

i am knackered. working 7 days in a row has killed me. *snoozes*


----------



## ablacketer

I hear you, I have a 24 hour watch tomorrow. Not looking forward to it at all


----------



## pichi

well, had to leave work early today. had a bad dizzy spell and a cracker of a sore head *spins* feeling better now though :)

hope everyone is well


----------



## Pixxie

Im craving subway... I dont want to eat anything else lol

Come on baby give it up, I cant afford subway cravings! 

Super tired today :sleep: xxx


----------



## pichi

morning girls. Work again today -sigh- finally get a day off tomorrow now though! yay


----------



## fairygirl

I had Subway cravings, shhhh, I still do! 

Had no luck in town with trousers. Seems short people aren't supposed to be pregnant. I don't wanna spend £28 on a pair of trousers that I have to take up! Gonna check a couple more places today then resort to ordering online. I'm a size 14-16 yet the 14s I picked up in new look were massive. So not sure on size. I did get 4 £2 tshirts in Primark in a size 18 to give me room for a little bump. But then they didn't have sports bras. I don't like clothes shopping! 

Woohoo another bank holiday !!


----------



## pichi

fairy i'm a 16/18 on the bottom and a 12/14 on top and i'm also short 5'1/5'2 

next have a good range of maternity clothes - their jeans are very snug and you have to try them on before you buy. H&M also have a maternity section. not looked there yet but i have heard good things.

with the elasticated waist ones at least you can wear them after pregnancy too


----------



## fairygirl

I have looked in those places and they only have normal length legs. There is a bigger Next I could try. If not a bigger shopping centre! I suppose if I diend up taking some up myself as long as they are the elasticated waist I can wear them again. Thanks. Marks&Spencers had some elasticated waist ones in their normal range but the material was so thick!


----------



## pichi

i am quite lucky because, although i am short, i have long leggies :haha: always look on the sale maternity stands- thats where i got a pair of jeans for further on for £4!


----------



## fairygirl

I saw some on the sale rail in h&m but they didn't have a price on.


----------



## pichi

gah, i hate when they do that. ¬___¬


----------



## pichi

Good morning girls. Feels like I've not posted here in a whiley


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mornin! I haven't posted her in ages either..I guess I'm lazy and always post when it's on my subscribed threads lol. I'm co-dependent on you to post! :D

I am SO *&^%^$£#fjfdksfjldsjfdd sick of builders now. I want to be able to enjoy my pregnancy..and I can't because I can't even feel at home in my home. They are taking too damn long. And now we have our bed in my DD's room..so there goes any chance of the long awaited intimacy that I've been craving so badly. ARGH. I am not a happy camper. :(


----------



## pichi

haha ill try to keep bumping up the page then. I'm just getting some yummy breakfast then off to work... had a dodgy stomach the last few days :( hope it's nothing bad


----------



## Tierney

Hi Girls how is everyone, havent posted for a while so thought i'd check in.
I feel a bit strange today, I think the symptons might be starting! I don't feel sick but keep having dizzy spells and feel light headed most of the time and then I have to eat something to stop it and this is every couple of hours.....oh well bring on the belly!


----------



## pichi

I've had the dizzy spells too. They're not nice.

Ah, get to pop over into 2nd tri soon :) yay. Hope peanut is ok in there


----------



## piesey

Hey ladies - thought I'd pop by and say hello. Not been on here much recently - working hard! Hope you are all doing well. Pichi you are 13 weeks! Time is going so quickly although my next scan is an age away (6 weeks). 

We'll have to start this thread over in 2nd trimester for everyone to move to!
xx


----------



## fairygirl

I can't believe we are almost 2nd tri. Feels like an age sometimes and like nothing at all at others. I just thank the universe how lucky we are to have come this far :)


----------



## Tierney

Arh I'm going to be lonely when you all leave!


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: Girls... Second trimester already for you:shock: I was hoping to be in here with you girls :cry:

Hope all is well..


----------



## pichi

fairy- you're already 2nd tri. 13+1 equates to 2nd Tri doesn't it not? because you are in your 14th week :)


Tierney we won't leave you silly


----------



## fairygirl

I'm sticking here til 14 weeks. I'm not sure of the technically right bit.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi gals!

Sorry I havent been around..all is well though. Just had/having some computer problems..and builder problems lol. Nothin new. They should be gone in a week or so....THANK GOD!!!

Hope everyone is doing good! Miss yall :hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

Im getting so impatient! I have to try and occupy myself with IC's and changing my tickers.

Im really annoyed that every time I open my brew cupboard and I get a whiff off my lovely earl grey I feel sick :cry: xxx


----------



## pichi

you don't have long till your booking appointment pixxie :)

i was impatient too - that's why i got an 8+5 scan :haha:

oh it feels like forever till my 20 week scan ¬__¬


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Only 19 more days till my next scan. Even that seems like forever lol.

I felt a pretty distinct kick today while I was sitting in the car with the seat belt across my tummy..guess it squished baby just enough to let me feel him stronger. It was amazing..I gasped and DH thought I was hurt lol.


----------



## pichi

im still getting the fluttering but i keep saying to myself that it can't be what i think it is heh. my tum seems to get huge during the day! i can't get my work shirt fastened any more!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I went and got another pair of maternity jeans..gah they are so nice! This shop was pretty pricey though. jeez. I also got a belly band, and that's helping a lot cuz I can still wear my other jeans..just can't button em lol.

Those flutters are def peanut..but they'll get stronger soon :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy Mothers Day, girlies! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pichi

I thought mothers day was in march :s


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol maybe for you guys..but it's today here :D And in the states...so Happy Mothers Day damnit ;)


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks Peace. Happy Mothers Day to you!


----------



## pichi

Just looked it up. Trust us to be different haha! Happy mothers day peace and everyone else x


----------



## Pixxie

We will qualify for the next mothers day! :shock: 

My appetite has disappeared all of a sudden... I dont want to eat anything even though my stomach is rumbling :| xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You're still mothers now :D


----------



## Pixxie

But its not mothers day for us yet ;) and my OH would surely laugh if I expected a present before the baby was here  xxx


----------



## pichi

My OH was going to get me a card for mothers day but since I was titerally just a few weeks he didn't want to jinx it. Bless.


Ah, another week with just one day off. Just got to think of the maternity pay at the end of this...find it knackering though.

Hope everyone is well x

apparently - peanut is now the size of a peach so i can now refer to them as "pichi" hehe aww how cute. (the ticker is from thebump.com if anyone wants it. its on the front page of my journal)


----------



## fairygirl

That ticker is so cool!! I want one! I'm gonna pick up a peach when we go shopping later and show DF.


----------



## pichi

haha i text my OH this morning saying

"peanut is now a peach..."

and i got a reply saying

"eh, i thought we were getting a peach pram?!" 

lol


----------



## Tierney

lol pichi men eh!
I love that ticker x


----------



## Pixxie

:rofl: 

we read ours was the size of a raspberry at week 7 and an olive at week 8... but we are sure olives are smaller than raspberries!? Not that it matters now its a prune.... :haha: xx


----------



## pichi

well apparently at week 14 it'll be a lemon hehe


oh, and if anyone is near an aldi pop in - they have some tommee tippee stuff at £1 :D


----------



## fairygirl

Ooo a lemon, I pointed at those in Tesco. :)


----------



## pichi

hahah fairy you have a lemon where as i am currently stashing a peach :haha:

peace is stashing a navel orange apparently haha and Tierney you're hiding a sweetpea :D


----------



## fairygirl

I want that ticker. As soon as I get on a real computer it is mine!! Or I could try the copy and paste on my iPhone :)


----------



## pichi

do you want me to get the code n paste it in here for you?

that's your code ^__^

V V V
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt7a261.aspx


----------



## fairygirl

Oh thanks!! I managed it but had to cut my Believe off which made me a bit sad.


----------



## pichi

fairygirl said:


> Oh thanks!! I managed it but had to cut my Believe off which made me a bit sad.

if you get rid of some of the code that's with the "babygaga" pic you may be able to fit it in :)

or use the addresses and convert them to ******* links so you can fit more in :D


----------



## fairygirl

Oo thanks, I will have to look into that when I switch my laptop on.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hahahah I love that ticker too...I can't fit anything else into mine, for some stupid reason. Grr!

Aww I have an orange. Sure feels bigger at the moment :haha:

How's everyone?


----------



## pichi

I'm good thankies. How is th building progressing at yours? Hope its nearly finished :)

14 weeks tomorrow - wow that one sneaked up on me!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, time seems to go faster now! my whole 14th week flew by. I was like..oh 13+4..cool, then it was 15 lol. Wowzers :D

The building is alllllmost done. Thank GOD! Its been tense the last few days..everyone is sick of each other. We are def taking a renovating break after these guys are out lol.


----------



## pichi

good morning girlies :)

i am in a bit of a sticky spot just now ¬___¬ emailed a round companies - got their prices back for the Icandy - one is going to knock 10% off (which is near £100!) but they are only offering this deal for 6 weeks >_<~

i didn't want to order the pram till at least 20 weeks - but i might not get an offer of 10% off again >_< g rr


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow, I say get it! But it's up to you, of course. Why not??


----------



## pichi

i think me and OH have just decided just to go for it. we'll go order it on the 5th June :D yay. might even see if we can get a few wee things chucked in there for a good deal haha!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay! I'm so excited :D


----------



## Pixxie

Pichi, I think you should go for it. I cant pass up a bargain ;) 

One of my tickers has suddenly taken 2 days off me and I dont know why :( 

My hormones are driving me up the wall recently, Im spotty and cry when my OH tells me he doesnt want that many carrots with his tea :blush: 

AND my moody cat is my best mate now, I cant get him off my knee :saywhat: xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Pixxie..those moods are hard to handle, I do know that. I cried last night because didn't want to make me some tea (he was busy working, so what was I expecting??)..I just felt so overwhelmed and unloved at that moment. My goodness, how silly huh? :haha:

My gosh it's cooooold here today. Builders are "finishing up"..but still may be here early next week as well. We get to move back into our own bedroom tonight though. YAY!!! We've been sleeping in DD's room for over a week now. Which meant zero :sex: for me and that's just unacceptable with my drive being out of this world lol. Ok, no wonder I'm so moody!


----------



## shaerichelle

I love reading this thread:) Brandy your hormones are kicking your butt. I was crying to DH last night for really no reason and was very moody. And my sex drive is crazy ..He isnt here and it makes it worse! So I feel like you lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol It's horrible!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Hormones? What hormones? says the girl who woke up in the most vile mood ever!


----------



## pichi

oh some days im the nicest girl in the world - other days i am evil Pregzilla *rarrrrr* haha


my poor OH

we've decided to go buy our pram on the 5th June. so exciting!! just need to try find a place with a good deal because the one we were meant to go to are closing down apparently after they emailed me and have no peaches left in stock ¬___¬


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've totally been pregzilla today. In fact, i think it was the worst mood I've ever been in. I was seething lol. 

Feeling a bit better now that the house is quiet.


----------



## pichi

i hate being pregzilla. i take everything the wrong way, i get angry and just pissed off then i end up annoying the OH, having an argument for me to end up crying ¬_____¬


grr these hormones!


----------



## pichi

woo, just ordered my pram because i got an amazing deal :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Woot, glad for you. I still haven't bought anything lol. Waiting till my scan in TEN DAYSSSS :D :D :D


----------



## pichi

yay. exciting stuff! you're lucky to get a scan at 17 weeks... i have to wait till 20 :dohh:

we're not getting to see the pram till October ¬____¬ so - we won't have it in the house so i feel better about that. just nice to know the big thing is paid for and now all the money we have left can be spent on other things :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I'm sure it's a big relief. I'm mainly going to focus on pram and a carry cot or something for now. A crib eventually but it's not majorly important cuz baby will be in our room for the first few months.

And of course, tons of blankets n clothes :D


----------



## pichi

i'm lucky that my nanna wants to buy us the cot and all the bedding so we're very lucky in that respect. i think because this will be the first grandchild this wee one is going to be spoilt :haha:

pram is the fun bit though. have to find yourself a funky one hehe


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep, this one will be spoiled too, its DH's first..and his family is anxiously awaiting the arrival lol. 

I've been sorta looking around at em but it's hard to shop online much cuz SA doesn't seem to have many stores online..other than Gumtree which sells new and used stuff..usually used.


----------



## pichi

aw that's a bit rubbish :( are there no pram centres around SA with sites?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Not really..but once I set out to find one, I'll scout em all out lol


----------



## pichi

haha. the thing i don't like doing is seeing the money in the savings dissapear - but that's what it's there for


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Eww yes..that part really sucks. Speaking of money, we have to replace our car bumper..we had a fender bender tonight. It was kinda scary. Just glad that it wasn't much worse.


----------



## pichi

oh gawd, good to know everyone was ok though :) i hate all these surprise expenses that pop up like that ¬___¬ is it badly bashed?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Not too bad to drive..but you can tell it was smashed a bit. Hopefully insurance will cover it, or most of it!


----------



## pichi

fingers crossed for you hun! x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks :D

Just saw peanut butter on tv, now I want some lol


----------



## pichi

im in a bit of a chub mood tonight so i am trying not to stuff my face with food :haha:

i've been trying to do 20mins 3 times a week on the Gazelle though. tone up while pregnant hehe


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've been thinking that I NEEEEED to get back into gym. I feel like I'm eating way too much to my hearts desire.


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: I believe I belong here now. Still having issues with the tests being faint. But all the signs point to bfp.

How is everyone?


----------



## pichi

Congrats shannon xxx :hugs:

I'm fine. Just trying to convince mtself getting our pram early was a good move. :haha:

Not only do I have to plan for baby but we have to plan on buying a house too! So I'm sure it makes sense to get what we want for peanut then whatever is left goes towards furniture. Think its goin to be a stressful year haha!

Midwives appt on thurs - more blood to be taken *shudder*


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning, girls. xo

Welcome Shan :D Been waiting a long time to say that :hugs:

Pichi, don't stress yourself over buying the pram..you are gonna need it, regardless of when you buy it..you may as well get it over with now! You did great :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you girls. I have had a headache for 24 hrs straight and ds was crying so bad. Ugh.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep, I had a horrible headache last night after the wreck. I guess I got jarred a lil more than I thought. I'm feeling better now tho. It was a long night. :(


----------



## pichi

i seem to have pulled a muscle in my erm... left bumcheek :haha:

damn work and moving rails around (not heavy, don't worry)


----------



## pichi

Well how is everyone today? I've just had mac n cheese for dinner and I'm stuffed. It'll be a small tea for me


----------



## Pixxie

:wave: I had my booking appointment yesterday woop woop, I am low risk and have been told I can have bubs at the birthing center like I wanted. Anxiously awaiting my scan letter... it better hurry up, OH needs to give notice to work if hes going to need time off :dohh: 

Weve been discussing nursery themes :cloud9: and OH has changed his mind about re-useable nappies when he realised how much washing there would be 'Get on the Pampers!' was his final say :rofl: thank god, I was not looking forward to all that extra work. Hes also said he thinks we should get a cleaner for the first few weeks with bubs because I wont want to be worrying about the cleaning. Hes so lovely :flower: :D 

Hope everyone else is doing well? xxx


----------



## pichi

Hey pixxie- wondered where you here hiding :haha:

I'm good da - just waiting on my scan day... Its taking a while - but not as long as I thought. Glad to hear your booking scan went well.

I had thought about re-usable nappies but againn the thought of the washing pile made me cringe haha


----------



## fairygirl

Hey, congrats Shannon!
How is everyone today? Doesn't time fly.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've had so many cherry limeades today lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks fairy. 

Hope you all are well.


----------



## pichi

I can't believe how nice a day it was yesterday! We went for a walk out in the sun but afterwords my leggies were numb haha

Hope this weather keeps uo. Got a midwives appt tomorrow. Blood to be taken and a general check of health is on the list me thinks


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck at your appt. Mine is a week from today ..finally. !!!! xo


----------



## Pixxie

Pichi I have bump envy! :shock: lovely! 

Dont know about everyone else but im SICK of waiting for scan dates :( I want to see my little lime now! :hissy: xxx


----------



## Tierney

Hey everyone not been on for a while just got back from a holiday in Spain with DH.

Congrats Shannon, did the soy work for you first time aswell?

Great news about the pram pichi, I think you did the right thing our cot that we want is expensive and if that ever comes on offer we will def order it!

Well MS has got me big time its horrible, I'm really struggling anyone got any remedies I can try for it?

I've got my booking in appointment tomorrow and cant wait, how long were everyone else's? I've had to lie to work and say its a hospital appointment but I don't know how long it will be also is it true that they take 6 vials of blood????

x


----------



## fairygirl

It took about an hour as mostly paperwork. Yup there are 5 vials of blood, 6 if you get downs done at the same time. My booking in was done at home then I did the bloods when I went for my scan. 

This time next week I would have seen my consultant! Want it over and done with now and yet again to know baby is ok.


----------



## pichi

i had my booking appointment/scan at the same time. overall it took about an hour. 

she filled up the paperwork, took my height and weight and took 4 tubies of blood. i have the midwife tomorrow to get my Downs/spina bifida (sp) test done so another tubie of blood from me. lol.


pixxie : haha don't get bump envy silly. you'll have one soon enough


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My bump is feeling smaller..may have to do with the fact that I haven't eaten for 10 today lol

At my appt where they took blood, they took about 4..but it seemed like so much. It wasn't bad though..you'll be fine!


----------



## shaerichelle

um girlies please help. Did any of you get very faint lines and they never got darker :cry:

trying to get a blood test and its not working.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Not me..mine got darker each day. I wish you could find out whats going on :( :hugs: 

Why won't your doc give you a blood test?


----------



## shaerichelle

Cause they are being jerks. I am so mad. I have tried both docs. one says wait for a darker line or af. and the other says she would call back its been 2 days. They are always like this and I am tired of it.

I mean the lines are so faint I took a pic and cant even see them. Af is now 7 days late. I have symptoms ..but I am nervous.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah :( Can you go to a completely different doc and just ask for a blood test? Here they do them if you ask, as long as you're willing to pay.


----------



## pichi

id try get an appt with another doctor too hun. my tests got really dark really quickly. best of luck xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you. I am going to look for new doc on monday.


----------



## Pixxie

My tests were getting darker by 5 weeks, maybe see a different doctor?

My manager noticed I wasnt doing up my work pants yesterday :wacko: and next weekend we switch to normal t-shirts instead of our usual shirts... I dont think Ill be able to hide it! Help! 

OH came in drunk last night he was so annoying, I presume he was drunk anyway he was being weird. After me making him go to bed after he got back from the concert and went to sleep on the sofa, he tried to take up all the bed and then decided to go sleepwalking... pffft :growlmad: 

xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I got a darker line later yesterday. I tried the homebirth midwife I was gonna use lets just say I need someone different...

Pixxie, I would just tell them you are 10 weeks:) Or better yet just let people ask .. wear your clothes and dont tell anyone :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

I didnt want to tell them until after my scan, but the letter came this morning and it on Tuesday :shock: Which is the day after my birthday AND our 3rd anniversary :cloud9: Its just a shame OH wont be able to come, hes working away for a couple of weeks but we are gonna have a private scan when he gets back :) 

Im quite scared of telling work, I dont want them to be horrible with me :| xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah I cant say that they wont be. I am in the US its different every work place with every boss. If you get along I dont think they will be and I dont think they can be mean to you anyways.


----------



## Pixxie

Im hoping they will be great as it is a kids shop (bulid-a-bear workshop) but I hear all these horror stories and it makes me nervous! I only started at Christmas and I feel like they might give me a lot less hours to cut my maternity pay... :( xx


----------



## pichi

i wouldn't worry about it pixxie. they can't cut your hours without a reasonable excuse. you might be pleasantly surprised :)


----------



## Pixxie

Thats the thing, the reasonable excuse would be my 4-40hr per week contract :dohh: 

it will probably be fine, but I cant help worrying. I really like the job and hope to have it to return to! xx


----------



## Tierney

I can't wait to tell my work, because of the morning sickness and tiredness but trying to hold off as long as possible but the days just drag.
I hope your work are ok with you pixxie, cool job by the way!
I've booked for a private scan on Monday when I'll be 8w4d, I just want a bit of reassurance that everythings ok. My midwife appointment went well didn't have to do the blood tests will have them done with the 12 week scan. I've also been referred for joint care at the hospital due to my underactive thyroid, the midwife thinks I might have to have more scans later on to make sure baby is developing so I got a bit worried and booked a private scan straight away.
Hope everyone elses ok in here.


----------



## Pixxie

Thanks Tierney, its cool until someones kid coughs in your face or slobbers on you :haha: Oh and I cant wait until I dont have to get in the giant bear and rabbit costumes! Not a good look ;) xx


----------



## pichi

i told my work as soon as i found out and my manager couldn't have been nicer about it. gave me a hug and everything :)


----------



## Pixxie

Well after my scan I suppose the jig is up! I cant hide it much longer, like I said my manager noticed I wasnt doing my pants up anymore and gave me a funny look :dohh: xx


----------



## pichi

haha you should just say. or - to cover your back, say that you were waiting on your scan before telling them


----------



## Pixxie

Well I am! haha Just want to know all is well before I have to involve them :) 

I hope the hospital will let me film the scan to show OH when he gets back :| xxx


----------



## pichi

aw i'm sure they would. 25th of this month! how exciting!

i feel like i have forever till i get to see peanut again ¬___¬ 4weeks 3 days i think it is...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

The time will go fast...ish. lol

5 more days till mine omg!!

I'm eating apple sour straws..normally i hate these. mmm


----------



## pichi

mmm yum yum. i totally want jelly sweets just now - pick n mix *om nom*


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I love chewy candies. Gah. I'm really craving orange slice jellies we had in the states. God they were amazing. I'm hoping my family caught the hint and will be sending me some soon lol.


----------



## pichi

haha. i just really want some strawberry laces :D mmmmm


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg yummm...I love those too :D *tummy rumbles*


----------



## Pixxie

Oooooh 2 days until scan and Im getting scared :shock: 

Hope my little Plum (its a plum now!) is OK... 

xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

3 days for mine :D

I'm sure your baby is just fine and snuggled in there :hugs:


----------



## pichi

Aw exciting stuff! Still 4 weeks for me haha! Remember to post piccies girlies :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hopefully it'll fly by!
I'm still waiting on my doppler too..they say it was shipped..so now I twiddle my thumbs.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh, I dont know when I will have a scan.

I cant even find a homebirth midwife :cry: had one picked out, but she and I just dont click.

Good Luck on your scans.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You'll find one, Shan...if not, I'm a midwife-to-be lol. :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Well come to Maine Brandy is Jan!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning, girls.

How's everyones bubs doing?

Mine has been a wiggler all night..I kept waking up on my tummy lol. Which is odd cuz I'm not usually a tummy sleeper.


----------



## pichi

my little monster keeps using my bladder as a snuggle buddy :haha: i just keep getting this sudden urge to pee every hour or so!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg me too! And bubs especially knows when my bladder is full and seems to push on it then lol.

I'm so hungry today. I'm making chicken curry right now to have for dinner later...but I may break into it for lunch. :haha:


----------



## pichi

haha i had some tattie scones *yum yum* i'm tryin to tone up this belly of mine though so i am being good and doing my daily 20mins of exercise :haha: let's see how long that lasts!


----------



## Pixxie

Its my birthday today! woop woop :) Starting to hit me that OH wont be at the scan now though, when I see bubs Ill probably cry because he isnt there. Damn hormones! 

My baby also seems to think my bladder is a cushion...I dont know how Im going to hold it while I have the scan, I might pop :wacko: xxx


----------



## pichi

you don't actually need a full bladder pixxie at the 12 week. just have something to drink but not loads. my bladder wasn't full in the slightest :D

could your OH not get time off work for the scan? :( my OH asked if he could take the half day off to come see peanut with me

Happy birthday to you too hun!


----------



## Pixxie

My letter said I MUST have a full bladder :| ill get better pics I think if I do? 

OH has had to work away in London for 2 weeks, he cant ask to be dropped off back in Manchester and taken back again, its a small company and only 2 of them are on the job. Im going to ask if I can film it for him to watch when he gets back and were going to go for a private one when he comes home. 

Thanks for the birthday wishes ^-^ xx


----------



## pichi

all the NHS letters say that - however when i went to my private scan the manny explained why it's not that important... especially if your uterus is retroverted like mines was.

just drink a little and you'll be fine. don't drink a massive bottle or anything otherwise you'll just be really uncomfy. My scan photo was just fine and i didn't have a full bladder :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy Birthday, Pixxie..so sorry you'll have to be at the scan without OH..Can anyone in your family go with you? I know it isn't the same, but at least you won't be alone.

I never had a full bladder either for my scans and they were all very clear! So I would say try to drink a little, but don't be miserably full..if that makes sense.


----------



## Pixxie

Yea my mum is going to come with me so I wont be on my own :)

Now I dont know what to do about drinking! lol xx


----------



## pichi

just drink an ample amount - don't fill yourself up till your about to blow :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I know it's confusing..they say to drink a lot for those very early scans..like 5 and 6 weeks or so when the baby is harder to see without the help of a full bladder. I assure you, at 11 weeks you'll see a perfect lil bubs there! I'm excited to see pics..make sure they give you one!!


----------



## Tierney

Happy Birthday Pixxie!

I've just got back from my scan and had to go to the loo just before as I drank way too much water but still got to see lil bubs clearly, it was wonderful to see the heartbeat and makes it feel so much more real!

My little ones heartbeat was 180bpm and my dates have been changed I'm actually 9 weeks today and not 8w 4d as I thought so I'm now due 27/12/2010.

Hope everything goes ok tomorrow for you hun x


----------



## pichi

aw yay thats good news Tierney :)


----------



## Pixxie

Any pics Tierney? :) glad everything went well.

xxx


----------



## Tierney

i'm rubbish at getting them on the computer, I couldnt get my pregnancy test to load up will ask DH if he can add them for me x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats, Tierney!!! Hope you can get some pics up :D


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats Tierney!
Happy birthday Pixxie!

I drank 45 mins before my scan, nevermind all that hold it for 1 hour!


----------



## Pixxie

OMG OMG OMG OMG its TODAY! :shock:

Im so scared!!! xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

YAY!!! Exciting :D :D :D We'll be there holding your cyber hand :haha:

OMG Mine is tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I won't even sleep tonight lol


----------



## Pixxie

I couldnt sleep last night! And im sick with nerves... :| xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's gonna be fine..just wait! I know all about the nerves..but they all go away when your beautiful baby pops up on that screen and you see him/her moving around and that sweet lil heartbeat. :D


----------



## pichi

aw don't worry hun x

peace - yay for tomorrow :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Luck girls. I wish you luck with your births.


----------



## Pixxie

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC01929.jpg

Everything was fine, they put my dates back a little but said everything was ok

shaerichelle im so sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tierney

lovely photo pixxie, it looks like bubs is sucking their thumb, bless!

Sorry for your loss Shannon x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shan, I pm'd you on FB. :hugs: Thinking of you. xo

Aww Pixxie, told ya everything would be wonderful!!! Such a sweet pic.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks girls.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

<3 you ShanShan.


OMG Today is the day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tierney

Good Luck for today Peace x

I'm struggling to decide if to go to work today, I can't shake this MS feeling all day long alately x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I took 2 paracetamol cuz my joints were hurting SO bad..now I feel sick. damnit.

1 ish hrs to go! lol


----------



## Pixxie

Dont forget the pics! ;) xxx


----------



## fairygirl

:hugs: Shannon

Good luck with the scans today girls.

I had my consultant appointment this morning. The midwife did an exam first, all seems fine, measuring 16 weeks, she confirmed the thumps I felt this morning was baby and I heard the heartbeat 145bpm :happydance:


----------



## pichi

I'm so sorry shannon *hugs*

Peace - I'm so excited for you!!! 

Still getting fluttery tummy - come on peanut give mummy a good ol' smack in the tummy button haha :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg...Its a girl! Totally shocked (as I've said a million times already haha)..but still very very happy! Pink pink pink!


----------



## Pixxie

Weyhey! :dance: :pink: PICTURES! :D xxx


----------



## pichi

Aw yay. Team pink - congrats hun xx

I have a month to wait till I find out what wiggly worm is.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Didn't get great pics..she wouldn't cooperate so they're not very clear! lol.

But here we go :D

First is head and spine..turned away from us, lil monster hehe
2nd is very blurry but head and tummy
3rd is the toilet shot lol..lil bum is on the right, legs bent and knees and crossed at her ankles!
 



Attached Files:







17wks4days_HeadAndSpine.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 7









17wks4days_HeadAndTummy.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6









ItsAGirl_17wks4days.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## shaerichelle

Those are beautiful Brandy


----------



## fairygirl

Oo pink yay! I have a 5 week wait, still think boy!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I can't guess for anyone, since I was totally wrong for myself lol!


----------



## Tierney

aww congrats peace, lovely photos x


----------



## Pixxie

Lovely pics peace :)

Ive officially gone mad girls, I spent the last 5 and a half hours knitting a single baby bootie... :blush: Considering I only bought knitting needles yesterday I'm pretty darn proud of myself! :D 

Can you tell I only work weekends? :haha: xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Pixxie omg that's hilarious! So cute though :D


----------



## fairygirl

Well done Pixxie!! I can't knit for anything!

My tickers have stopped rather annoyingly! I'll have to redo them :grr:


----------



## Pixxie

Hopefully by December Ill be able to make jumpers and hats too :rofl: xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I have never tried knitting..but have a feeling I'd be addicted once I started. Good excuse, eh.


----------



## Pixxie

It was easier than I expected, like I said I only bought the stuff yesterday and had never done any before. I managed to make this 

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/shivles/DSC01934.jpg

I recommend it if you have far too much time on your hands :haha: xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Its a work of art!


----------



## Pixxie

I nearly cried when I realised it actually looked like a bootie, bloody hormones! :rofl: xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I do that too....my MIL bought some pink baby clothes the other day...and I bawled lol. I was thinking "my baby is gonna be wearing this.." WAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## pichi

Aw I find it hard to knit because im left handed and everyone that knits is right handed. 

Well done on the bootie pixxie hehe the only clothing I have is 1 small white cosy pram jacket- so cute!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Pichi, dunno if I said happy 16 weeks, but I'll do it again just incase..Happy 16 weeks!!! :D

God I'm tired today. I woke up every single hour last night. Horrible dreams. Ugh. :(


----------



## pichi

I think you may have said already but thank you again ^___^

I wish this little peanut would get more active! I want to feel a proper kick! I'm sure it won't be too long in happening :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mines been moving a bit..not a lot yet..still in phases. i can't wait to feel the lil thumps on the outside too..I want DH to feel so bad.

We looked at babies R us while we waited for our movie tonight..I saw the sweetest pram, omg. I can't even remember the name, but i want it lol. Looks handy too..a 3 in 1 type of thing. pink n brown circles..so kinda funky but not too crazy so DH doesn't hate it at least


----------



## pichi

aw cute. could it be a graco one?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Found the brand..it's a Peg Perego. Can't find the color or style yet tho..but I'm hunting lol. So hard, cuz SA hardly ever sells these kinds of things online, other than 2nd hand, so not many pics or info. Grr!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

This is as close as i can find..even this one, I love!

https://imagenes.eurekakids.net/images/productos/media/253000050.jpg


----------



## pichi

ooo i love the shade of pink! you even get a cutesy change bag too! i would LOVE a yummy mummy change bag but can't justify spending all that much on a bag :(


----------



## Pixxie

Peace that pram is lush! I also wish I could justify the money for a yummy mummy changing bag but my OH doesnt even want to pay £20 for the one that matches our pram :dohh: 

Im telling work today! Eeep! Wish me luck :) 

Going a bit early to 'have a word' so if I was scheduled to get in the stupid bear suit I can get out of it :haha: xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck! I''m sure it'll go smoothly :D Hopefully anyway lol..if not, you can sue! :haha: I kid.

Oh man my DD is being a handful today!!!!! She is grounded to her room for back chatting me on the phone while at her friends house. I will NOT put up with a disrespectful preteen...no way.


----------



## Pixxie

:rofl: How old is she? xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

She's nearly 11...god lol.


----------



## Pixxie

Sounds like you have your hands full Peace! :haha:

Work took the news well, my manager got a bit flustered looking for the paperwork though because they have never had a pregnant woman working there and she didnt know where it was lol

They are all excited about having a 'Build-a-bear baby' :) xxx


----------



## pichi

Aw that's good they took the news well :)

I don't think there really is any paperwork till later on is there? I'm writting my letter to say when I'd like my maternity leave to start soon :p


----------



## fairygirl

Pixxie that is really sweet! Employers have to do a risk assessment to keep us safe.
I think we get a certain form to fill in for our leave and pay.


----------



## Pixxie

It was just a risk assessment form and some stuff to read about maternity rights :) as you can imagine I have quite an easy job so not much to risk assess! Xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So sweet..glad it all went well!


----------



## pichi

good morning/afternoon ladies :D


----------



## Pixxie

:wave: 

My baby like tomato soup this week, have MAJOR cravings :D xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Awesome much cheaper than my Subway phase! My only thing at the min apart from avoiding big meals is Pickled Onion Monster Munch!


----------



## Pixxie

I already did subway :haha: I dont think Im eating enough fruit and thats why Ive had mainly fruit cravings :| xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah, I think my subway phase was down to not eating enough fresh veg so i keep my fridge stocked now.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've been having Jell-o cravings like mad..It has zero nutritional value..oops.

How's everyone?

I'm now dealing with fumes of fresh paint. It's alllllmost over, they say.


----------



## pichi

Ah 2 more days of work and then off on holiday for a week :) yay


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay! Now THAT is exciting :D :D :D What are you gonna be doing on holiday?


----------



## pichi

Not a whole lot I don't think. Just get caught up with everything that's needing done around the house and most of all - relax.

I've had a sore tummy the past couple of days followed with some higher up cramping so I think baby is making more room again hehe


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes, I've been pretty sore too..and have little phases of energy here n there, so I end up doing too much with that to try to make up for my laziness later on! lol.


----------



## pichi

Its nice to know that you've been gettin somethin similar peace. Wondered if it was normal or not. 

Cand believe my big bump when I lie on my back now! Its we weird


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Me too!! I lay on my back and I can feel the lil lump there now..it used to disappear when I laid back. It's starting to feel hard too. So strange lol.

Yep, I do get the pains. I get different ones..the achey, dull ones..and then the sharp intense ones when I move a certain way.


----------



## fairygirl

I had muscle pains yesterday on the sides of my tummy. I thought baby must be making room too, bump feels firmer and more like a bump. You can feel my uerus about a finger width below my belly button, the midwife at the hospital showed me where to press and explained you feel for a hard lump, it moves up about a finger width a week!


----------



## Pixxie

I cant wait to move to 2nd tri, im so done with all this 1st tri worrying! Only a couple more weeks :) 

And I cant wait for definite bump, im sick of looking like ive eaten all the pies! :haha: xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gosh I'm feeling quite the chub lately..I've gained 17 lbs..17!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I'm only nearly 19 weeks. Yikes. It's official...going to start a regular walking routine at the gym..not to lose weight, obv but to prevent unnecessary gain! Bleh. Gotta stop eating at every whim as well. 

Sorry for the whine. I am so thankful for this pregnancy and this baby, of course. I hate to appear ungrateful. Just never have been good with weight gain. Hence being a gymaholic before morning sickness threw me off lol. Now I have NO excuse!

Man, I'm getting a ton of braxton hicks at nighttime now too. Everytime I roll over, my uterus contracts sooo tight. I guess it's getting good practice in.


----------



## pichi

i looked like i had eaten all the pies for a good while - then i think it was 14 weeks i got what i have in my avatar and its growwwinggggg

only thing is because baby isn't huge it kinda goes squishy when i sit down ¬_____¬

i've gained 9lbs Peace - but the majority of that was weeks 1-12. seem to just be putting on an extra lb now and again. long may THAT continue :haha:

i don't want to be even more of a heffer than i already am u__u


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm still shocked at 17..cuz I really don't feel heavier..other than the tummy, of course. lol. My clothes all still fit. I should just not weigh myself..and be happy! But I'm a woman....and we can't just do that :haha:


----------



## fairygirl

I didn't realise you could get braxton hicks so early Peace?

I'm not entirely sure about my weight gain, I didn't weigh myself until I was 10 weeks (by then my clothes were getting tighter), since then I have put on 2lbs and they were in one week. I guess it'll all even out in time. It is quite strange knowing it is ok to be putting on weight.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes, you can def get them so early..mine started around 14 weeks or so. Doc says it's ok though..and they sometimes are more apparent in subsequent pregnancies. 

Yeah I know what you mean, about it being ok to gain weight. We struggle so hard not to gain and it's so strange to know we *should* be for once lol.


----------



## Pixxie

My midwife looked at me like I had 3 heads when she weighed me and I said 'Ohmigod, Ive put on 4 pounds!' in a horrified voice :haha: 

Im dreading the next weigh in, ive banned myself from the scales at home for the sake of my sanity...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good thinking..I guess it's always different for each woman, as they always say. But it's still hard to see those numbers change..I just keep reminding myself, I can always lose it after baby is here..I tell myself the most important thing is that she's healthy, not my waistline.


----------



## Tierney

grrrrr just found out from my midwife that I should have had my 12 week scan this morning but the hospital had my address wrong so I never received my letter! now got to wait until nxt Tuesday 15th for it x


----------



## fairygirl

That's rather naughty of the hospital! Thankfully you only have a 1 week wait. 

I put on another couple of pounds! I guess it's something I need to get used to. 
Hope everyone is well, I think I have blocked sinuses which is really annoying!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies.

Yep weight gain is something we'll have to get used to lol.

Speaking of which, I'm hungry!


----------



## Pixxie

I am enjoying having an excuse to put weight on though, mmmm cookies :haha:

Im almost sure Im feeling bubs every now and again :blush: you probably all think im mad but I know Ive never had these feelings before... very subtle, if I wast looking out for it I would never have noticed. I was a size 8 and didnt have strong stomach muscles though :shrug: 

Midwife found bubs heartbeat with the doppler yesterday! :cloud9: it was wonderful, I want my own doppler now :haha: xxx


----------



## Tierney

I've put on 3 pounds so far, I can't control the eating and want all the wrong types of food.

I've ordered a doppler off amazon pixxie think it was about £27 pounds, just waiting on it coming now.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Pixxie, I believe you! Everyone is different, and if you're feeling something strange..its prob bubs! So exciting isn't it :D You should get a doppler..it's the best thing I've bought so far.

Tierney..3 lbs?? I'm so jealous lol. I refuse to step on the scales from now till baby is born. I'm not watching when doc weighs me either!


----------



## pichi

im jealous of the 3lb weight gain too, i think im more like 9! actually, to be fair i think its more like 5/6 haha! but yeah, too much but i guess we need to remember theres a little baby in there :haha:


----------



## Tierney

dont forget you girls are quite a few weeks in front of me though, I've got time to catch up yet. I think if theres a time to put weight on its when your pregnant, well thats my excuse for all the eating anyway!


----------



## sahrene1978

HI!!!! Ladies!!!!! I am new on this side of the board but I see some familiar faces!!!

Sahrene


----------



## pichi

Aw when did you get your bfp??


----------



## sahrene1978

I got it this morning.. :) I am due Feb 19th.


----------



## pichi

Aw! Congratulations :) this is where the fun starts now :p


----------



## Tierney

Welcome Sahrene, congrats again x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow, congrats! :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Oo congrats xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies. I guess I too am a charting graduate. I charted for 2 months and got pregnant on 2nd time charting. It took us 15 months to get this BFP and we are really ecstatic. Thanks in advance for welcoming me.:hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi ladies. I guess I too am a charting graduate. I charted for 2 months and got pregnant on 2nd time charting. It took us 15 months to get this BFP and we are really ecstatic. Thanks in advance for welcoming me.:hugs:

Great news!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Just stopping by to say :hi: to all my lovely pregnant charting chums :)


----------



## sahrene1978

I scheduled my appoitment today. It is July 12th which seems like an eternity from now. They said there sending me an OB packet in the mail to fill out. So has everyone told their family and friends? Is there any superstition nowadays??

Sahrene


----------



## pichi

ah, i told my mum pretty much the day after i found out. if you do want to wait a while you can though. think it's really personal preference :)


----------



## sahrene1978

oh no I have a big mouth..lol. I can't keep a secret to save my life.But I am leaving the in laws to the husband..:)


----------



## pichi

good idea. hehe that's what i done too


----------



## mrskcbrown

Wow Sahrene that is far away. I have had a blood test on thursday and today. I also have my first early scan and prenatal appt on June 17. Did they say why so far away? We have told some people but not everyone. Its getting out though, LOL.:haha:


----------



## pichi

12th of july will be like your 12 week booking appt then is it? I had my booking appt at 10+5 and I had my scan the same time :) I won't lie. The time from when you get a bfp to your scan seems like forever haha no matter how many times u go thru it I'm sure. From 12 to 20 for me has gone quite quick


----------



## mrskcbrown

pichi said:


> 12th of july will be like your 12 week booking appt then is it? I had my booking appt at 10+5 and I had my scan the same time :) I won't lie. The time from when you get a bfp to your scan seems like forever haha no matter how many times u go thru it I'm sure. From 12 to 20 for me has gone quite quick

Cool Im looking forward to getting to where you are but just going to enjoy the ride. It took 15 months to get here.


----------



## sahrene1978

I will be 8+2. They wanted me to book it between 10-12 weeks but the recptionist let me book it a little early. Since I have not had a long history of mc or anything I don't have a real reason to beseen early.I am hoping for a scan then because I want to make sure I am not having twins (again) !! It does feel so far away and each day seems like 20. I have told almost everyone but we haven't told our kids yet. My hubby wants to wait a little longer. I am a little crampy today. I had an orgasm earlier and it gave me some mild cramps. I don't like that..My boobs are so crazy sore. It has been so long since I have been pregnant that I feel like it's the first time.Plus before I didn't kow so early. I wish I could just sleep til my appointment.


Sahrene


----------



## pichi

I had an early scan at 8+3 :)
I've been lucky I guess because I've had no morning sickness no sore boobs, notging. Just tiredness from 5 to 8/9 weeks#


----------



## moochacha

Hi girls looks like I'm back here fingers crossed I stay here!!!! I got my blood results back yesterday and it was 3 times more than it should have been. Because I'm getting treated for reoccurring miscarriages I'll be getting bloods every two or so days and a early scan.

No symptoms just tired zzzzzz great to see you all again YAY!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

I was on 200mg of Clomid this cycle as well heheh yay for Clomid :happydance: I'm a little scared, I'm even too scared to put a ticker on my siggy.


----------



## pichi

yay moochacha! i'm sure this will be a sticky bean :) 

like i say, tiredness is all i got and look where i am now ! :o


----------



## fairygirl

Moochacha! Congrats! Just a thought clomid=multiples :)

I agree with Pichi, takes forever to get to the 12 week scan. Now a little better but I'll be 21+2 on my next one. 

Symptoms were tiredness, sore boobs and sensitive skin, oh and my nails are awesome. I think my symptoms eased about 14 weeks but I can't complain as I didn't suffer too much and that scared me!


----------



## pichi

ah yeah, thats something i noticed. my nails grow like nothing on earth now! and i now have what i get it refered to as fluffy tum. :haha: i have also got some spots which is so not like me!

fairy are you finding out the sex at your scan?


----------



## fairygirl

We're hoping to! 2 and a bit weeks and counting! Took my bump pics for journal this morning. A tiny bit bigger but still nothing like yours!


----------



## pichi

i look like i've ate a melon this morning haha! i wouldn't say that i have that big a bump but it is a bump if that makes sense haha! my work clothes make me look super huge O__O and to think we've got another 5 months of this!


----------



## fairygirl

I still look like I've eaten too many cakes! I may have to wear maternity trousers to work now as my big size 16 trousers are starting to pinch!


----------



## pichi

my work trousers were a bit on the small side so as soon as i started bloating they had to go! so i've been in matty trousers since... 10 weeks :dohh:


----------



## moochacha

Hehe thanks girls!!! Yes the doctor did make a remark "Are you ready for twins" because my hormone levels were so high, but he was just kidding.

Oh I was thinking the other day that my nails were growing so fast!!! It's a sign :haha: awwww I bet your bumps look sooo cute!


----------



## pichi

i think mines is starting to take a shape :hehe:

fairy - you do not look like you've eaten too many cakes. silly!


----------



## fairygirl

I'm in my mat jeans already. 
See moochacha, good times :)


----------



## Tierney

Congrats on your bfp Moochacha x

Ive had to but maternity leggings already, I need some new work trousers aswell and was considering just buying the maternity ones instead of just buying the next size up as theyll last me longer, anyone recommend any good places for maternity clothes?


----------



## pichi

my maternity trousers were out of New Look :)


----------



## fairygirl

I got all mine off of eBay! Previously worn but all in good condition and saved lots of money.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls!

Congrats to moochacha and MrsK!!! So so so so exciting :D :happydance:

I've been a busy bee..and now seem to be having some blood pressure problems =\ So scary.


----------



## moochacha

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Congrats to moochacha and MrsK!!! So so so so exciting :D :happydance:
> 
> I've been a busy bee..and now seem to be having some blood pressure problems =\ So scary.

Oh noooo take care of yourself hun :hugs:


----------



## sahrene1978

Peacelovebaby.. I hope you are feeling better soon. Try to relax, think positive thoughts!! It will be ok, your baby will be ok....

Sahrene


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. Ive had my first scare with light spotting yesterday after DH and I bd, it has since almost disappeared and I am so grateful for that. Whew...:wacko: My af was due today or yesterday so Im assuming it was old blood, or implantation bleed:wacko:? I didnt tell DH because I remember having this with DD, going to emergency room, and finding out the above. So today all is well. Keep me in your prayers please?

Peacelovebaby: Yes very scary but Im praying for you and know that God can do anything.

Hope everyone is well:hugs:.


----------



## fairygirl

Peace, hope your blood pressure resolves itself! 
Mrskc, could be what you said or just an irritation from bd. 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

MrsKC..I did the exact same thing right after my bfp and right before it actually..had light spotting after BD for a few times, then it stopped. It's just because the cervix has an increased amount of blood to it right now, with all the hormones. It's completely normal!!!

My blood pressure seems to be normalizing for the most part..My head still aches, but it's not as bad as before. So doc isn't gonna put me on bp meds yet..yay!


----------



## sahrene1978

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> My blood pressure seems to be normalizing for the most part..My head still aches, but it's not as bad as before. So doc isn't gonna put me on bp meds yet..yay!

Great news!! Glad you are feeling better!!

Sahrene


----------



## Tierney

Hey girls hope everyones ok today
I've got my scan tomorrow can't wait but am a little nervous about it but can't wait to see bubs again x


----------



## sahrene1978

Tierney said:


> Hey girls hope everyones ok today
> I've got my scan tomorrow can't wait but am a little nervous about it but can't wait to see bubs again x

Tierney! So exciting!! Dont be nervous!! It will be fine.

Sahrene


----------



## fairygirl

Tierney! Now that has come round quick!! 
Everything will be great.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

GL Tierney..though I am sure you don't need it :D Bubs is just fine, all snuggled in. Happy 12 weeks!


----------



## pichi

Oh exciting stuff! Its a great feeling to see bubs. Enjoy it and don't be nervous x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Everything will be well Tierney!:thumbup:


----------



## moochacha

Good luck Tierney enjoy :hugs:


----------



## Tierney

Thanks Girls, I'll update when i'm back x


----------



## Tierney

Well here is my baby after the scan today measuring 12w 2d so my dates have changed again I'm now due boxing day:happydance:

All that worrying for nothing baby is fine and was a bit lazy and wouldn't move for the sonographer bubs was just chillin x


----------



## foxyloxy28

So pleased for you Tierney :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Tierney said:


> View attachment 91083
> 
> 
> Well here is my baby after the scan today measuring 12w 2d so my dates have changed again I'm now due boxing day:happydance:
> 
> All that worrying for nothing baby is fine and was a bit lazy and wouldn't move for the sonographer bubs was just chillin x

Im so happy for you!:hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Aw another charting baby!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay! Perfect lil baby :D


----------



## Tierney

Thanks Girls, feels a lot more real now x


----------



## moochacha

Awww congrats hun :hugs: what a cute picture


----------



## pichi

Bubs looks very happy in there hun x 

Bet that took a load off your mind :)


----------



## Tierney

Yeah it did pichi, can't wait to tell everyone now x


----------



## moochacha

Hehe some pretty cool pregnancy pictures https://offbeatmama.com/2010/05/tricia-davidge, I can't wait for a bump and to paint it like a watermelon heheh


----------



## moochacha

wohooo I've had the day off and I found a nice maternity clothes site https://www.isabellaoliver.com/maternity-clothes/us


----------



## moochacha

It's super expensive though but I'm loving this https://www.isabellaoliver.com/maternity-clothes/us/100/maternity-clearance/TP048.html and https://www.isabellaoliver.com/maternity-clothes/us/100/maternity-clearance/TR053.html


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg I love that outfit!!!!!!


----------



## moochacha

hehe it's super cute I love those shorts and they have some other shorts as well but double the price. :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I've noticed that maternity clothes are soooo expensive. They are here too :(


----------



## impatient

Hi ladies:) can't believe I'm posting here!!!! Just got my very faint BFP two days ago, but it has quickly gotten darker and darker! I've been up since 5 o'clock this morning because I'm to excited to sleep, but sooo tired! Lol I've really enjoyed reading all your posts...so exciting and comforting:) I'm calling the doctor today, hopefully yhey can get me right in. I am remaining cautious for a while, but can't help but be excited!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg congrats!!!!! I did the exact same thing lol..I was way too excited to sleep. So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats!! I was the same, getting up at 5am to test!


----------



## Tierney

Congratulations Impatient thats great news x


----------



## moochacha

impatient said:


> Hi ladies:) can't believe I'm posting here!!!! Just got my very faint BFP two days ago, but it has quickly gotten darker and darker! I've been up since 5 o'clock this morning because I'm to excited to sleep, but sooo tired! Lol I've really enjoyed reading all your posts...so exciting and comforting:) I'm calling the doctor today, hopefully yhey can get me right in. I am remaining cautious for a while, but can't help but be excited!

Yay welcome and congrats :happydance:


----------



## sahrene1978

impatient said:


> Hi ladies:) can't believe I'm posting here!!!! Just got my very faint BFP two days ago, but it has quickly gotten darker and darker! I've been up since 5 o'clock this morning because I'm to excited to sleep, but sooo tired! Lol I've really enjoyed reading all your posts...so exciting and comforting:) I'm calling the doctor today, hopefully yhey can get me right in. I am remaining cautious for a while, but can't help but be excited!

YAH so excited for you!!!!


----------



## moochacha

wooohoo my ticker went up a box! \\:D/


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Isn't that so exciting!!!


----------



## sahrene1978

Hey girls. Well I am starting to feel the Ms. Kick in more and more each day and I don't like it one bit..lol. My husband finds it hard to sympathize to because he kept reminding me of this before I got pregnant. I am having alot less cramps and twinges which I am tryimg not to worry about but my first Dr's appt is so far away. I have 3 more weeks til I can get some reasurance. 

Sahrene


----------



## Tierney

urgh sahrene I know what you mean about the MS, I'm still getting it now, I just want to feel normal again, I hope it disappears soon x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I don't miss MS! I know how horrible it can feel :( Hope you guys get some relief soon....keep reminding yourself, that it just means your hormone levels are high, so bubs is quite comfy! lol


----------



## sahrene1978

I keep trying to tell myself that exact thought. It is trying to get the everyday things done that is difficult :) It has been 11 years since I have been through this and it is all coming back to me now... 

Sahrene


----------



## sahrene1978

Tierney said:


> urgh sahrene I know what you mean about the MS, I'm still getting it now, I just want to feel normal again, I hope it disappears soon x

Oh wow Tierney and your so much farther along than I am.Mine is just starting to get bad. I hope It doesn't last that long :(


----------



## pichi

i am so glad i didn't have MS :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

sahrene1978 said:


> I keep trying to tell myself that exact thought. It is trying to get the everyday things done that is difficult :) It has been 11 years since I have been through this and it is all coming back to me now...
> 
> Sahrene

Hehe yep, me too! My DD is 11 yrs old, and I had forgotten all the little quirks that go along with pregnancy....boy, have I been reminded!


----------



## impatient

When did those of you with ms start getting it?? I have no signs now, but its still early!


----------



## moochacha

I'm in the same boat impatient no signs of MS or anything really, just some cramping and tender breasts off and on. hehe woohoo!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Well those are great signs Moochacha. Thats what I am having with a lot of fatigue added in.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I think MS really started for me around week 7..by week 9 it was bad.


----------



## pichi

i think they say that symptoms like MS etc... usually show their ugly faces by around 6-8 weeks. i could have done with MS, i think i ate too much because i seemed to be starving all the time! haha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I had zero MS with my first..so they're always different, as "they" say!


----------



## moochacha

Hehe yeah I think I had a week of MS with DS but it was around week 10ish or more even. I only actually threw up once and I think it was because I didn't eat anything and then had a fresh fruit juice followed but a smelly bus ride home. lol

Oooooooh pichi your scan is just around the corner :happydance: :yipee: I voted team hamburger hehe!


----------



## sahrene1978

mine comes and goes. It seems to be worse on an empty stomach but then I don't want to eat because nothing sounds appitizing..Yesterday I had terrible indigestion. I hope today is better :).

Sahrene


----------



## Tierney

My MS started at weeks 6-7 I thought I'd got away with not having it but I'm sick about 5 times a week and feel sick every day, I'm always hungry aswell but feel sick at the same time, it seemed to get worse about week 10 onwards. I know I shouldnt complain and its a good sign it just gets tiring every day and the weather today doesnt help either, its red hot outside x


----------



## moochacha

Awww Tierney you sound like you need a hug :hugs: hopefully things will ease off now that you're in the 2nd tri. Happpy 2nd Tri :yipee:

My brother in law just had their first baby early this morning at 1.55am. It's sooo exciting for them because they were told they couldn't have children and were trying for years. They weren't expecting a baby but God had other plans for them. It's a beautiful baby boy and we're all totally over the moon for them. <3 They're in their late 30's as well, they named him Eilam he's going to be one of the most spoilt kids hehe. they both earn a ton of dosh!


----------



## pichi

Moochacha - I have a feeling its a little hamburger in there :D and I find out tomorrow which is exciting. I'm 20 weeks now as well-so glad to make it this far


----------



## moochacha

pichi said:


> Moochacha - I have a feeling its a little hamburger in there :D and I find out tomorrow which is exciting. I'm 20 weeks now as well-so glad to make it this far

Woooohooooooo tomorrow can't come fast enough!! :happydance:


----------



## Tierney

Aww thanks Moochacha, congrats on being an auntie thats lovely news! xx

Hope everything goes ok today Pichi, cant wait to find out what your having will be on later to check! xx


----------



## pichi

I'm so excited :) hope everything is well with peanut and growing as they should be and I will cross my fingers they're not sitting in there with legs crossed and laughing at mum :haha:


----------



## moochacha

Congratulations pichi on :pink: Strawberry Muffin! I'm so excited for you :hugs: yay


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Team Pink is a popular one :D


----------



## pichi

Hehe I'm so happy with team :pink: though

I always said girl from the start. I guess this mummies intuition was right hehe


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes! At least one of us was right haha :D lil Pixie

Since DH doesn't like the name Lexie anymore, we are thinking of Abbey Rose..but I'm not banking on it just yet..he's more indecisive than me!


----------



## impatient

Went to my doctor yesterday and they said, YUP, your definitly pregnant!! The nurse did blood work and my first OB appt is July 19th. Can't wait! Congrats on the girl pichi:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay!!! Congrats hun :D


----------



## Tierney

yay congrats impatient!

congrats on having a girl pichi x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

OMG my boobs wont stop growing =\


----------



## pichi

mines don't seem to have shifted much in size to be honest. they could do with shifting up a cup :rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I'm not used to having them at all..Im a 32 B normally..they're falling out of my 36 C bra now!


----------



## fairygirl

Mine change daily! What's that nipple cream recommended? L? something. Mine don't hurt but they look sore?


----------



## pichi

ah see i'm a 36 C just now and i guess i could get a D but i think i need a wee bit more boob-age before i do that. heeh

my nipples arn't sore, they're just dry 

eeeee


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Lanolin! I need to invest in some too


----------



## mrskcbrown

I hope my boobs dont get any bigger. Im a 40ddd pre-pregnancy, anymore and Ill be a porn star:haha:


----------



## pichi

Wow I didn't even know they made a DDD!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol You're already there! ;)


----------



## moochacha

Hehe I can't wait for bigger BB's :happydance: lol 

Check out this site they have the most amazing creams and stuff for pregnancy theSpoiledMama.com serious super nice stuff. It's all natural and hospital/ob/gyn recommended. I follow Carla the Bubblelash's vlog on youtube and she just did a review on it. I'm so excited about this products here is the product review. My only problem is I want to get all of them :cry: Oh they also have morning sickness teas. mmmm

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAYW0NITjyc&feature=player_embedded

My bad I just copied and posted that from the February Lovebugs thread, I didn't feel like typing it out twice hehe.


----------



## moochacha

They have a breastfeeding collection https://www.thespoiledmama.com/products/The-Breastfeeding-Collection-4-1.html it's all organic stuff mmm I can't wait to get my hands on some!!! They have a product for dry nipples its hilarious it's called Fix That Sucker - Nipstick. lol


----------



## fairygirl

My skin reacts to anything (baby hormones) so I have to stick to Simple, Vaseline and E45 at the min.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nipstick is hilarous lol.

I havent used anything other than lotion yet..I need to look for some Lanolin though.


----------



## fairygirl

I will be looking for Lanolin though thanks Peace.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good deal :) Just remember, sometimes it won't be just called that..but that will be the main and active ingredient..there may be a brand name similar to lanolin..you know how marketing goes lol.


----------



## mrskcbrown

pichi said:


> Wow I didn't even know they made a DDD!!!

Yep they make ddd's and F's and even J's I have heard. I dont know if you all have heard of Macys or Lane Bryant or even Dillards but thats where I buy my bras from. DDD just gives you more room in the cup as opposed to regular D which may make it look like you have 2 extra boobs on top of your boobs, LOL:haha:

Moochacha, Ill have to check out that site.:thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So I mentioned breastfeeding to DH...his response "eww thats gross"...will he ever grow up? lol


----------



## Tierney

It's been quiet in here....how is everyone? x


----------



## fairygirl

Struggling to find boys names and spending far too much on a travel system :)


----------



## impatient

Fairygirl...what are some of your choices for names? Its 3:30am here and I'm wide awake!! GRrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## fairygirl

It was gonna be Caleb, then Makai but we've gone off both. Currently Theo, Zach, Jake, Seth or maybe Cooper or Riley. Still not happy though! Middle name will be Ernest, surname Benson. 

I keep waking at 5!


----------



## impatient

I like all those names, but I LOVE Cooper!! I had a Cooper in my class and he was adorable:) this not being able to sleep think is driving me crazy...the birds are currently chriping!!! I should be fast asleep!


----------



## fairygirl

It's really hard being a teacher, I know which names are naughty or have other troubles! 

You up or trying to get back to sleep?


----------



## sahrene1978

Morning ladies. Everyone in my house is alseepstill recovering from our early Fourth of July party. Me, I am enjoying the peace and worrying about clean up later..LOL

Sahrene


----------



## impatient

fairygirl said:


> It's really hard being a teacher, I know which names are naughty or have other troubles!
> 
> You up or trying to get back to sleep?

It was only 3am so I was trying to get back to sleep. I did but not until 4!


----------



## mrskcbrown

impatient said:


> I like all those names, but I LOVE Cooper!! I had a Cooper in my class and he was adorable:) this not being able to sleep think is driving me crazy...the birds are currently chriping!!! I should be fast asleep!

Hi ladies. I too am a teacher. I teach HS and I wouldnt name not one of my children after my students, LOL:haha:. They all drive me nuts.:wacko: I was having the problem of not sleeping, now im sleeping too much. Hope everyone is well:hugs:.


----------



## impatient

Oh thanks Mrskcbrown, that gives me hope! Lol I did sleep a bit better last night:)


----------



## mrskcbrown

impatient said:


> Oh thanks Mrskcbrown, that gives me hope! Lol I did sleep a bit better last night:)

Yeah it gets better! I see we are a week apart. How cool!:thumbup:


----------



## Tierney

Fairygirl, my boys name is Theo, I love it! x


----------



## pichi

if our LO was going to be a boy Theo was a strong fav with me and OH :)


----------



## moochacha

Theo is nice!! My DH has his heart set on Marcus but I'm liking Mitchell. Ah it's been a tough couple of days I went to hospital because I was bleeding huge bloodclots, I thought it was over but it turns out its from the two internal scans I had last week. 

Yesterday my husbands dog of 14 years died, because I was in hospital and all our family were interstate my husband put him in a kennel for a couple of days. He was to old and got stressed and the kennel called us to late and we had to rush to the vet and hold him while she put him down. It was horrible my DH had a panic attack (his never had one before) and has been crying since yesterday I feel helpless. 

But other than that everything is good!! We still have Baby A and B I've had loads of scans its been great.


----------



## moochacha

I hope that makes sense lol!!! I have baby brain x 2!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats on the twins moochacha. Sorry to hear about the dog xxx


----------



## Tierney

Arh sorry to hear about your dog Moochacha x


----------



## pichi

can't believe you have 2 wee peas in a pod Moochacha! yay. sorry to hear about your OH's dog though :( it's always sad when that happens. i remember when i was 8 our dog who was 16 had to be put down :(


----------



## moochacha

Thanks ladies!!! Sorry for the late reply back in hospital everything still ok! Yay hope I can go home soon. I can never sleep in hospital. Hope you're all well!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry about your loss, moochacha :( It's rough losing a pet..just like a part of your family.

Omg you're having twins!!! Dunno how I've missed that till now..but congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

PeaceLoveBaby: I love the 3d scan. I dont think we will be doing one but I still think its just so neat! How beautiful!:thumbup:


----------



## impatient

So glad everything is okay with you Moochacha!! Twins is awesome!!! I'm also so sorry to hear about the dog:( My yellow lab is my whole world so I can really sympathize.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks MrsK! Yeah, it's not for everyone, as I'm finding out..but that's ok too :D


----------



## pichi

Morning girls :) :flower:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hey everyone

Even though I wasn't temping for the last couple of months would anyone mind if I joined you all? I know most of you from the Charting thread in TTC as I was on there when I was temping :)

It's fine if not just thought I'd ask :)


----------



## pichi

You don't need to ask silly lady - course you can join - like you said you were part of the charting thread anyways :)

I've just been wondering around Aberdeen shopping and now I'm knackered! I can't trail the shops like I used to. I have no energy left!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Of course you can join!!!!! Congrats on your bfp :D :happydance:


----------



## Tierney

OMG congrats shazza on your bfp, thats great news! x


----------



## sahrene1978

Congrats Shazza!! That is so exciting that you are here!! 

Sahrene


----------



## fairygirl

More congrats Shazza! Good to see you xx


----------



## moochacha

SmileyShazza said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Even though I wasn't temping for the last couple of months would anyone mind if I joined you all? I know most of you from the Charting thread in TTC as I was on there when I was temping :)
> 
> It's fine if not just thought I'd ask :)

Yay congrats on your bfp!!!!!


----------



## moochacha

Hi girls sorry I haven't been able to catch up :( 

Just a small update! 

I've been in and out of hospital for the last two weeks nothing serious just hemorrhaged and they want to keep a close eye on me because of the twins! I had a small operation yesterday so they can try stop the hemorrhage in my right ovary. 

I feel really selfish giving all these crap updates hahaha but I'm keeping my sense of humor, the nurses are really cool around here and I'm on the maternity ward so its really nice being around all the new babies, though its really hard to sleep at night because of the hungry, crying babies lol. It's kinda cool seeing all the laboring women walking around before they head off to the birthing suit as well. :D I hope you're well!!


----------



## impatient

Good luck Moochacha and you'll be in my prayers! 
Congrats on your BFP smiley:)


----------



## fairygirl

Moochacha we want updates! Glad everything is being done to look after you and the twins xx


----------



## moochacha

Awwww Fairy I only just saw your sigy!!! It's a BOY!!!!!! :blue: That's so awesome we now have two girls and a little boy in the thread!!! Congrats hun!


----------



## Firedancer41

:wave: I just found this thread...May I join you? :)


----------



## pichi

aw congrats firedancer - i hadn't realised you had got a bfp 

i try to keep up with the charting thread but feel a little odd posting in there now. course you can join


----------



## moochacha

Firedancer41 said:


> :wave: I just found this thread...May I join you? :)

Yay congratulations :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay!!! :D Welcome hun :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Firedancer41 said:


> :wave: I just found this thread...May I join you? :)

Congrats firedancer! I didnt know you got your BFP! How cool!:happydance:


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats Firedancer! Xxx


----------



## Tierney

congrats on your bfp firedancer


----------



## pichi

wow Tierney you're 16 weeks already :D


----------



## SmileyShazza

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies :)

Am trying to keep a positive mind on at the moment as I have had three days of spotting since I got my bfp. Am hoping it's nothing bad maybe delayed IB but it's hard not to worry isn't it.

Congratulations on your twins Moochacha - glad to hear the hospital are doing all they can to keep an eye on you and checking that the twins are ok.

Congratulations on your bfp Firedancer :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hoping for the best, Shaz <3


----------



## pichi

Hoping that little bean of yours is getting cosy shazza x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Shazza. Praying for a sticky bean.


----------



## moochacha

Praying for a sticky bean for you Shazza :hugs:


----------



## impatient

How are you doing moochacha?


----------



## Tierney

i know pichi I can't believe i'm 16 weeks already, cant wait for my 20 week scan x


----------



## fairygirl

Hope all is ok Shazza.


I feel like all our tickers are racing each other now with them all moving forward :)


----------



## moochacha

impatient said:


> How are you doing moochacha?

Hey hey!!! I'm doing well. I'm out of hospital but I'm on bed rest till the bleeding stops. Also my cervix is slightly open from all the procedures so another reason why I have lay around in bed all day. :sleep: The babies are doing really well I'm going for another scan today and on Friday so we should know more then. :happydance:

How are you all? :hugs:


----------



## pichi

Glad to hear the babies are well :)

23 weeks today - woo. One more week and we're viable! :O


----------



## SmileyShazza

Glad to hear you are out of hospital Moochacha - get as much rest as possible - hope DH is looking after you and those little bubs :hugs:

Things are ok here - went to doctors yesterday to tell them I'd got my bfp. He has sent off for my scan date and I have my first booking in appointment with the midwife in 4 weeks. Seemed surreal being sat in that doctors surgery telling them I was pregnant although I think I've just about got my head around the fact it is actually happening now.

I hope that 4 weeks goes quickly!


----------



## fairygirl

I think the only time I'll get my head round it will be when I'm in labour! I still find it strange to think I'm having a baby!


----------



## pichi

Fairy I'm the exact same! I think the realisation will kick in when I look like a beached whale and shouting in labour hah


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

pichi said:


> Fairy I'm the exact same! I think the realisation will kick in when I look like a beached whale and shouting in labour hah

I thought you said "bleached whale" and I seriously spent a few mins trying to think what it meant. lol

Baby brain!!!


----------



## pichi

Haha, don't think I've ever seen a bLeached whale before :rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:haha: exactly! It doesn't even make sense


----------



## pichi

*poke*

Thought I'd revive this thread


----------



## fairygirl

Hey, how is everyone?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh wow, I always forget this one. 

I'm doing great :D baby is active and alls well. How are you??


----------



## fairygirl

I'm a bit bored of this middle bit to be honest. I want the big bump, regular midwife appointments, antenatal classes and stuff. Patience is a virtue! I bet I won't be saying that in 4 weeks ish when I have all that.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Yeah, it seems time creeps..yet goes fast once you reach certain milestones. Funny how it works. You'll get there!


----------



## pichi

i think it's gone particularly fast since my 20+1 scan... i mean thats me now going on 25 weeks... where did those past weeks go? saying that i hope it keeps up at that pace heh


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know! This past month has seriously flown by. I still can't believe it. Speaking of which, I need to go bday shopping for DH...his is July 30th..crap.


----------



## pichi

Urgh I hate days were you just feel like a blob lol


----------



## Tierney

I hate them days too pichi I seem to have a lot of them lately, I thought you were suppose to bloom when your pregnant!! I don't think I've had a day yet where I think I look really nice lol x


----------



## pichi

might be a girl in there.... hehe. i've found my skin is just horrible and so is my hair - and i'm having a girl


25 weeks today for me :D :dance:


----------



## fairygirl

Hey girls! I can't say I've had the pregnancy glow either. People are always asking ne if I'm ok too, do I look that bad?


----------



## pichi

haha yeah- do you get the question "how's baby getting on?"

it's like well, yeah...


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah, 'How's baby?' 
'Fine I think'
I can say if he's moving or having a quiet day other than that :shrug:


----------



## fairygirl

Or there's the 'Are you looking after yourself?'
what am I gonna say 'No I'm out clubbing til 3am every night, drinking my weight in fizzy drinks, living off kebabs?'


----------



## pichi

i found a way to make little one wiggle when she's awake - use the light of my phone at my bellybutton (not right on it but near it) and she wiggles about in my tum hehe

do you find you have really quiet days and then some days he wiggles alot?


----------



## fairygirl

We've tried using our phones to make him move by playing music, not worked so far. Yeah he has very quiet days and will then make up for it. DF doesn't feel him much though which is a shame, baby always saves the big punches for just me.


----------



## pichi

i find that too. i just want her to give daddy a big kick - he's felt her move but no big movements or kicks yet - i guess we have a wee bit to go yet for them to feel bubs


----------



## fairygirl

It was lovely the first time he saw my stomach wobble. 

Gonna have a dopple in a min as it needs to be posted back at the end of the week! Already watching secondhand cheap ones on eBay. Not sure I'll cope without one.


----------



## pichi

i got mine from amazon - £20 i think i was and that came with gel :)

my friend has a shot of mine just now as she's 12+6. i think because i'm feeling wiggles i don't feel i need to use the doppler so much does that make sense?


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah, I only use mine a couple of times a week. I just like hearing him. Was good at the weekend too when I didn't feel much at all on Saturday so on Sunday found heartbeat and felt better.


----------



## Tierney

I can't wait to be able to feel bubs stronger, I've started getting faint taps but want something really strong but will be another couple of weeks yet, I got my doppler off amazon aswell for about £20 the angel sounds one its really good x


----------



## pichi

Tierney i think i was 20 weeks when i started seeing bubs move from the outside- she doesn't do it often though. when she does though it's weird! like that time she made my tum look like it was doing a mexican wave!


----------



## Tierney

haha lol cant wait for that x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hey ladies - loving all the talk about babies moving must be such an ace feeling!

I've not been on here as much - this week I have takn a turn for the worse. Morning sickness is creeping in a little bit stronger every day and I've been feeling pretty icky, tired and bloated. Trying to take it all in my stride though :)


----------



## fairygirl

Shazza, more symptoms is a good thing :)


----------



## Tierney

Urgh Shazza I know how you feel with the MS but my midwife always says that MS is a good thing as it shows the levels of hormones are increasing so just hang on in there it will all be worth it x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi gals! I've missed yall!!! :hugs:

Shaz, MS is a good thing..although it doesn't feel very good, I do remember.


----------



## bernina

Hiya all!!!

Just saw this thread and had to post to let you all know I got my official BFP yesterday! Still the very early days but so glad to see so many of you over here!!!!

Happy and healthy 9 mos to all!!!


----------



## sahrene1978

bernina said:


> Hiya all!!!
> 
> Just saw this thread and had to post to let you all know I got my official BFP yesterday! Still the very early days but so glad to see so many of you over here!!!!
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 mos to all!!!

OMG!!! I am so happy for you!!! Congrats!!


Sahrene


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! How are you all? I havent been by in a minute. Sometimes with the losses, I have to take a step away from BNB. Hope everyone is well.

Bernina, that is the best news I heard today! God is so awesome. I know you are on :cloud9:, CONGRATS!


----------



## bernina

Thanks mrskcbrown and sahrene!!! So glad to finally join you guys.

Congrats on your pregnancies, you guys are both exactly 11 weeks and 3 days, how cool!! Continued health and hapiness!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats bernina! And welcome to this side of the spectrum :D So very happy for you xo


----------



## pichi

I done the same thing as you mrskcbrown when I was in first tri. I was like panic mode for the first 12 weeks - it does away and 2nd Tri is just great :)

Can't believe in a few weeks ill be in 3rd Tri already!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats Bernina! Can't believe there are April babies! A happy and healthy pregnancy for you xxx 
I worry alot, but it does lessen when baby kicks regularly. Wow you ladies are nearly 12 weeks already! Lovely seeing all the tickers racing along. 
Double figures for me today which is the last milestone of second tri :happydance:


----------



## Tierney

woohoo congrats Bernina so happy for you!

Hope everyone is ok on here?

Me and oh have finally settled on names for our little one they are Theo for a boy and Cobi for a girl :happydance:
Has everyone else settled on there names yet?

We've got our 20 week scan on the 10th we're going to try and not find out the sex though as we want a surprise at the end of it but it's going to be hard!


----------



## pichi

it's so nice when you find out the sex but obviously it's up to personal choice :)

i just hate getting people going "oh but you shouldn't have found out" ¬____¬

i bet you're so excited! 20 week scan is the best one heeh.

we have a few names but not settling one one till we see the wee one :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Adorable names! 

We are pretty sure she'll be an Abbey Rose..Possibly a Chloe..but I will wait till I see her :)


----------



## fairygirl

We're waiting to name out little boy when we meet him too. 
Tierney, do you have an inkling as to what team you are on?


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats and welcome Bernina!
Hope everyone is doing and feeling well :)


----------



## Tierney

I love abbey peace its cute x
I dont know what team we will be on I'm leaning more towards a boy but my oh has thought girl from day one so were 50/50 at the moment, can't wait for the scan though to see bubs again and should be a lot clearer than last time x


----------



## bernina

Thank you all for the congrats.

I love the names that you all are thinking of!!! 

Bit scared as today my symptoms have gone. Keep thinking AF is going to show when I use the bathroom. I know it's much too early for strong symptoms but of course that doesn't keep me from worrying. Need to just relax and I'm sure they'll be back strong this evening or tomorrow. Did anyone else have symptoms come and go?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I definitely had symptoms come and go..and hardly none at all in the beginning..MS hit me at about week 9 till 13. 

Don't stress too much..it's completely normal for symptoms to fade sometimes! :hugs: Bubs is busy snuggling in there..and your body is just adjusting..some adjust faster than others :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Tierney, if you had asked me, I would've said I was def having a boy..I always *felt* boy, dreamed boy, everything....lol. Not to insult you or your inklings tho! Just sayin, be prepared for either! :D


----------



## pichi

I said for me I was on team :pink: just had that gut feeling. My OH thought boy although he always said he'd love a daughter. Well, my gut feeling was right and little peanut is infact a little pink bundle :)

Bernina - I had no symptoms at all! No MS, no sore boobs - nothing! Just got real tired at about 6 weeks. I kept panicing but look, I'm in 3rd tri almost now :)


----------



## Tierney

Peace - I dont really mind either way as long as they are healthy thats all that matters isnt it, but I am swaying to find out the sex but ive got to be strong and resist lol :flower:

Bernina - my ms didnt kick in until 6 weeks and I'm still sick every other day or so now, dont worry I'm sure they'll be here in the next couple of weeks but don't worry if you don't get any either though as some lucky people don't have any symptons all the way through :flower:


----------



## bernina

Thank you all so much for the reassurance!! I just keep thinking I should be able to feel something around my uterus with all the activity that's going but then I have to remember that at this point it's at an almost microscopic level!

Pichi I can't believe it's almost third tri time for you, woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## pichi

tell me about it, it only feels like yesterday since i got my bfp and posted in the charting thread! hehe

i think the only feelings i got were kinda cramps at 4 weeks. that was it!


----------



## bernina

Wow, that is very reassuring, thanks so much!! Oh I can't wait to meet your little strawberry muffin in pictures when she arrives!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know..can't believe it's 3rd tri for most of us soon/now! This is crazyyyy. I keep telling myself, I'll be holding my baby in 3 months ish. And then I stress out, cuz I still need more baby stuff lol


----------



## pichi

no problem Bernina. i was one of the lucky ones that didn't have anything at all :D i can't wait to see her either

peace - you can go on a buying splurge, they're fun! :Haha: my friend is making me a "bath time" nappy cake :D with a top 'n' tail bowl and lots of goodies. I made her a nappy cake when her wee man was born...
 



Attached Files:







nappy cake.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bernina

Love the nappy cake, how cute!!!


----------



## pichi

thanks hun. it had a bit of everything in it for her. pram blanket, sleeping bag, slippers, socks, spoons, baby vests, sleepsuits, nappies (obviously!Lol)


----------



## fairygirl

That cake is awesome, I think I am getting a nappy cake, but I like that one better.

Bernina, I only had a prickly feeling in the early days, also I didnt get ms, I got evening icky feeling but not sickness.


----------



## bernina

Thanks *FairyGril *and continued health and happiness!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Adorable nappy cake! I've thought about making those..I haven't seen many around here, but I know women would love them.


----------



## pickle76

Hi girls! I've come over form the charting thread - been there for a while and thought it was about time I made my way over here. Didn't want to upset anyone by still being there but felt a bit lonely and in need of another thread to be part of! Prob just the hormones lol!


----------



## bernina

Hey Pickle, glad to see you over here!!!


----------



## pickle76

Hi Bernina! Thanks! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome pickle and congrats!!! :D :hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Aww thanks Peace! x


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats and welcome Pickle x


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Fairy! :hi:


----------



## pichi

Hey - welcome and congrats pickle :)


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Pichi! x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

How are you feeling pickle?Any ms yet?


----------



## pickle76

No not really! Was actually worried about it (that and everything else hehe), but have decided I really should be thankful! I have sore boobs and am tired and extra hungry, so I do have other symptoms to at least make me feel pregnant!

I'm diabetic so am monitored really closely at the hospital, and they did a scan at 6 weeks 2 days, and we saw a heartbeat really clearly! So just keep telling myself everything's ok!

I guess the worry never stops does it? How are you?


----------



## pichi

pickle - don't worry if you dont get MS or anything like that. i was just hungry and tired up till about 10w and that's all i've had!

think yourself lucky the MS monster didn't/hasn't got you


----------



## pickle76

Ah that's reassuring! Yes I do feel very lucky actually. A friend of a friend had terrible morning sickness every single day of her pregnancy so I'm very thankful I've got to over 7 weeks with nothing! Long may THAT continue!


----------



## pichi

do you find that you need to sleep really early on at night? i found myself in bed for like 7pm! it was horrible trying to get stuff done. i got home from work, had tea then i was in my bed haha...

i think that's creeping up on me now though again. getting tired around 10pm


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's very normal..don't you worry! MS didn't hit me till week 9 thru 13..but maybe you'll be lucky like pichi lol. Some women go through pregnancy with zero symptoms other than the bump :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh yes..the tiredness has hit me again too. I laid down twice yesterday!


----------



## pichi

i had a nap a few days ago! that's not like me at all!


----------



## pickle76

No I haven't been that bad. Aww bummer, must have been really frustrating having to be in bed that early! I'm a bit of a late-nighter usually, but have been getting tired about 10.30pm which is early for me. My worst time is after lunch though. I'm good for nothing at 2.30pm. I had a day off yesterday so made the most of it and slept for 2 hours!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, just listen to your body..sleep when you need to (if you can).


----------



## pickle76

I guess it's still early days for me - will be interesting to see what happens in the next few weeks! :wacko:


----------



## pichi

hah it's all part of the fun. best thing i could advise is not to panic. i was a right worrier in 1st tri but as soon as you have your scan etc... everything seems to become a little more settled and the time starts to pick up :)


----------



## Tierney

Hi Pickle congratulations and welcome x


----------



## pickle76

Thanks Pichi - yeah I keep giving myself a talking to and reminding myself to just relax and enjoy!

Thanks Tierney!


----------



## mrskcbrown

pickle76 said:


> Thanks Pichi - yeah I keep giving myself a talking to and reminding myself to just relax and enjoy!
> 
> Thanks Tierney!

Yep enjoy every moment. I try not to take one thing for granted, because I wanted this for so long!!:hugs:


----------



## pickle76

Hey mrskc! Nice to see you here! It took me long enough to creep over lol!

Yes me too. We wanted this for so long so I just want to be happy about each part and not worry too much. Easier said than done though eh?! xx


----------



## sahrene1978

Welcome Pickle!! Very happy for you!!

Sahrene


----------



## pickle76

Hi Sahrene! I remember you from the charting thread! Hope all's going well for you. Wow 12weeks already!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I just clicked on the fruit ticker thingy..my baby is an eggplant lol o_o


----------



## pichi

she'll be an eggplant till the 29th week... then she'll be a squash :haha:


----------



## fairygirl

On the What To Expect app my baby is the size of a cucumber!


----------



## pichi

haha. baby is a different size on tonnes of different sites. apparently at 19w baby is the size of a size 5 shoe lol


----------



## fairygirl

Not my size 5 shoes! What is he now, a size 9?


----------



## pichi

haha im not sure. i'm a 4.5/5 in shoes so thats a bit mental to think they were that at 19 weeks!


----------



## fairygirl

It may be true, I can kinda see baby being that big, although probably more at my 21 week scan as he is on the small side. I'm tempted to get one of DFs size 9s to see if it fits on my tummy, I think it might.


----------



## pichi

haha. sit there with one of his socks going

"mmm, baby is this size..." 

saying that, i'd rather not go near my OH's socks :rofl:


i don't think peanut is too big either. she's been measuring bang on at my MW appts and also when we went for the 20w scan so that makes me happy :) saying that one day she could just decide to take a massive growth spurt and be a 10lb'er!


----------



## fairygirl

It's at the 28 week mw app they actually start measuring baby rather than fundal height, so we shall see then (or in my case 29 weeks). I still think baby is small, butafter all the sweet things I've been eating he could be a huge monster!


----------



## pichi

how do they measure baby directly? i didn't think that was possible without a scan?

i've just had my fundal height measured. got my MW appt 28+1


----------



## fairygirl

I think they prod and find baby's position and measure.. but pretty sure they get a measurement for baby somehow.


----------



## pichi

ah okies. i thought they just went by fundal height and just took note as to what body parts they felt.

can't believe it's more bloods at 28weeks. that's like 8 tubes or something in total throughout your pregnancy! lol


----------



## fairygirl

I get the gtt and more antenatal bloods all at the same time a fortnight today! They took 6 tubes the first time! I hope it isn't warm and stuffy as I nearly threw up last time and DF won't be with me either, hmm I could walk to the hospital rather than drive.. but that'd mean a really early start. Or I drive and take some food with me for straight after so I can drive home.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I have more bloods at my next appt..I'll be 30 wks, yikes. Just for antibodies though. The GTT isn't mandatory here, so that's nifty lol.


----------



## fairygirl

Oo, it's actually a fortnight yesterday, I keep thinking it's Wednesday today!

The gtt isn't mandatory here either, you have it if there is a history of diabetes in the family, which I'm guessing is most families anyways.


----------



## impatient

Hi ladies! Hope your all well! I was wondering if anyone noticed shortness of breath as early as 10 weeks? I walk for 30 min almost everyday and lately I've noticed getting really out of breath a lot easier!! DH and I were walking together and I could barely talk without gasping for air! I can still breath its just a bit harder. It scared me at first, but I've heard its normal. Anyone else notice this??


----------



## pichi

ive noticed i have to walk slower because i feel abit pooped after walking a long distance. that and OH has a habit of taking big steps ... think he forgets i only have little leggies


----------



## Tierney

Hi Girls, Went for my 20 weeks scan today got a cute photo of bubs, wish it lasted longer!
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrskcbrown

WOW! Tierney that is awesome. Bubs looks so big! :happydance:


----------



## pichi

aw thats a real good pic. i never got a profile pic cos madame here was being a diva


----------



## Tierney

I didn't think we were going to get a good photo either Pichi because bubs kept moving away from the probe everytime the sonographer went to take the measurements lol x


----------



## pickle76

Oh wow look at little Bubba! That's wonderful! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg what an adorable profile pic!!! I couldn't get one of lil miss either, shes too shy.

Soooo sweet!!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Beautiful baby xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

How are all you girls doing? I feel like this thread slowed way too much!


----------



## fairygirl

Just waiting, not so patiently, for my next milestone which is my gtt and blood test this time next week.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, my next appt is the 19th..but it seem so far away! I'm getting so impatient. 

Haha, I just found that if I squeeze my belly on both sides, I can feel her squirm..its like im holding her! :haha:


----------



## fairygirl

Aw! My baby won't move when I prod or anything, nor will he kick when I'm looking at my tummy or when DF has his hand to feel!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gah I know! mine stays still when I try to get DH to feel..no fair.


----------



## pichi

OH has found if he puts his head to my tummy she kicks him in the head! lol :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww..my daughter loves doing that. She lays her head on my tummy and sings.. and baby immediately starts kicking lol

DH is too impatient to wait for a good kick..men.


----------



## pichi

heh. peanut is much more active now which makes me feel a hell of a lot better now :)


----------



## fairygirl

I hope Wriggler kicks DF one day when he has his ear to
my belly. Maybe he should put a little pressure on!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

DH is always so afraid to press at all on my tummy..I tell him its fine and def doesn't hurt me or baby..but he's scared. It's kinda cute lol


----------



## pichi

Oh no my OH lies on my tum like a pillow and she kicks away when he speaks lol. He's not squeeshing her though because his head is a wee bit higher up from my tummy button


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know its safe..heck, he should see the way I push on my tummy lol..but shes just fine in there.


----------



## fairygirl

It's quite sweet that all our men are the same!


----------



## pichi

I get told not to jiggle my belly incase I wake peanut up if she's sleeping :dohh: lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Haha too cute! Jon will lay in bed and rub my tummy, and say good morning and good night to her. I loooove that. I'm actually really gonna miss being pregnant in a way. I'll just have to get that way again soon :haha:


----------



## pichi

I won't miss the sore hips and back though! Or the cramp in the toes and calves


----------



## SmileyShazza

I just wanted to let you all know I am reading and keeping up 

Haven&#8217;t been posting as not been feeling too positive and don&#8217;t want to bring the thread down with my worries.

Have got my booking in appointment with the midwife this afternoon and hoping to book a private scan for next week sometime so we can check on how things are going in there.

Why does the time drag so bloody much?


----------



## fairygirl

It's ok Shazza I had a bnb break in 1st tri coz of all the worrying mc stories. 
Hope you're doing ok x


----------



## pichi

i had a bnb break too because i was panicy in the first tri so it's totally normal :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

fairygirl said:


> It's ok Shazza I had a bnb break in 1st tri coz of all the worrying mc stories. Hope you're doing ok x

I am doing ok  just want to know whats going on in there really hence why weve decided to book a private scan.

Fingers crossed all will be well and then I can relax a little :)


----------



## pichi

can't wait to see your scan photos shazza :D


----------



## fairygirl

Sounds good, we like scan pictures :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:hugs: Shaz..hope you're well..I know it's scary, but all fingers crossed for you. Take all the time you need, as long as you come back!


----------



## fairygirl

Hey, just wondering if everyone will post so we can see how the ticker race is going? :)


----------



## Tierney

Wow congrats on the 30 weeks girls, I wish I was there it seems to be taking ages from 20 weeks!


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah! I have to say most of 2nd tri dragged! Better now I'm on the last bit :)

Are you team yellow Tierney?


----------



## Tierney

Yeah Fairygirl i'm on team yellow, I'm counting down to my 3d scan at 30 weeks in 6 weeks might speed things up a bit for me then!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow, look at all the tickers flying by! This is sooo exciting :happydance: Hope you are all well xx


----------



## mysticdeliria

WOW! I'm so glad to see so many new(ish) BFPs from the charting newbies thread. I'm also glad to see how well everyone is getting on. We're about to have a baby boom! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

These next few months are gonna rock :D Lots of charting babies :happydance:


----------



## pichi

theres going to be a good few charting graduate babies. yippee


----------



## pickle76

Hello! I'm back - a little more confidently now I've had my scan! Yay! I've officially got a jelly-baby baby instead of just a bean!

Hooray for charting! It's great there are so many ladies crossing over - I know a good few have got pregnant even if they haven't showed up here.

Hope everyone's doing ok! x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Glad to hear things are progressing for you Pickle! :D


----------



## marie87

Hi !!

Got my BFP on monday after a few months of charting.

:happydance:


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats Marie!!

PLB, can't believe how close your c-section date is :)


----------



## pickle76

Hooray Marie! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats Marie!!!

Fairy, I know..neither can I :haha: :happydance:


----------



## Tierney

Congrats Marie! x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Tierney, happy 25 weeks! Wow these tickers are flying by


----------



## pichi

can't believe that some of us are on our final 2/3 boxes already of our tickers... its quite surreal to put it mildly


----------



## fairygirl

Wait til the last box! Then I think I'll be scared!!!


----------



## pichi

haha yeah. and that's only in 3 weeks time i think!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I never know when they change lol


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hello all

Am feeling a bit more confident about things now. We had our dating scan the week before last and all was well :thumbup: we got to see Tadpole dancing around and got a nice picture.

Hoping that I can finally start to relax now. Am suffering a bit with tiredness at the moment but other than that am surprised at how normal I feel.


----------



## pichi

that'll pass when you get into 2nd tri hun. you get your burst of energy before 3rd tri,

i am suffering with heartburn from hell at the moment.. not fun :(


----------



## fairygirl

I think someone posted in Pregnancy Club when tickers change.

Glad all is well Shazza. I found some weeks I felt more normal than others. Now I just feel aches and pains and want to sit around with my feet up all day!


----------



## pichi

i feel achey most mornings too. i just wish peanut was more acrobatic - she is just so lazy some days hah!

heartburn is making me go through boxes of gaviscon tablets like they're jelly-tots!


----------



## SmileyShazza

You poor things - heartburn is horrible :(

Can't believe you girls are nearing the end of your tickers now - we need some new recruits or I'll be the last one here :blush:


----------



## pickle76

I'm at the same stage as you Shazza! I lurk here lol x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Yay - Pickle *waves* good to see someone at the same stage as me :thumbup:


----------



## pickle76

Hooray Shazza! xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: moochacha and I are planning on joining you lot in the near future :haha: so you won't be the last one Shazza ;)


----------



## NicoleB

Hi girls..how are you?


----------



## foxyloxy28

:wohoo: for 10 weeks Nicole :)

Can't wait till I can legitimately post in this section :haha:


----------



## Helly

Hi All!

Well Im here, Im bottling myself cos the lines arent as dark as the control line but fingers crossed Im going to stick around. Hope everyone is well.

Hi Foxy, cant wait for you to be in here full time! x


----------



## pichi

nice to see some new names in here :)


----------



## xshell79

hi ladies hope u dont mind me popin by......... now i have my bfp today

im in shock as i thought i was out when my temps dropped but when they stayed up i couldnt believe it!


----------



## pickle76

Hi Nicole and xshell! Nice to see you heretoo! Can't believe you're 10 weeks already Nicole! xx


----------



## NicoleB

foxyloxy28 said:


> :wohoo: for 10 weeks Nicole :)
> 
> Can't wait till I can legitimately post in this section :haha:

I cant wait either... :hugs:


----------



## NicoleB

pickle76 said:


> Hi Nicole and xshell! Nice to see you heretoo! Can't believe you're 10 weeks already Nicole! xx

The time is flying for sure..


----------



## NicoleB

How many of you are still temping? I'm still temping I tried to stop the beginning of this week but it only lasted a few days lol


----------



## pichi

I stopped practically the week I got my bfp. Temping during pregnancy isn't that important tbh. I've found I'm always roasting though now!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow, look at all the new names! Yayyyy!! Congrats, girls. :hugs:


----------



## xshell79

im going to keep temping for a few weeks but im so looking forward to not doing that soon xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I kept temping for a couple of weeks..but then I started to stress myself out cuz it was so up and down..so I stopped.


----------



## pickle76

Yeah i did the same Peace, temped for a couple of weeks but was so worried I'd have a big drop and panic, that I made myself stop lol.


----------



## pichi

your temperature just goes all to pot during pregnancy anyways haha


----------



## Tierney

Congrats on the BFP's NicoleB, Helly & Shell x


----------



## xshell79

Can I ask u ladies did any of u have much light cramps and tops of ur legs ache in the first few wks of getting ur bfps?


----------



## pickle76

Hey Shell! Yeah I had cramps pretty badly for about 2 weeks between weeks 4 and 6. Legs didn't hurt but have heard of people say that theirs have. Hope you're ok xx


----------



## pichi

Yeah. Tops of my thighs ached like I'd pulled a muscle. One of the things that made me think that cycle was different :)


----------



## xshell79

Yes it was my top of my legs it's all stopped for now I guess . Thanks ladies makes me feel beter xxx

just dne a Clearblue digital and it came up 1-2wks so hopefully my other one will say 3-4 or 4 plus nxt wk! Hopefully get in at docs after work to get bloods dne and keep eye on my progestrone levels.


----------



## fairygirl

Just thought I'd update here. Baby Max was born an :angel: (at 33weeks) yesterday after we found out last week he was growing his wings xx


----------



## Firedancer41

fairygirl said:


> Just thought I'd update here. Baby Max was born an :angel: (at 33weeks) yesterday after we found out last week he was growing his wings xx

So sorry Fairygirl :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: fairygirl - so sorry


----------



## pickle76

So sorry fairygirl - thinking of you xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh no, fairy..I am so very sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## xshell79

I'm so sorry fairygirl :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tierney

so sorry for your loss fairygirl xxx


----------



## NicoleB

I'm so sorry fairygirl..


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I keep thinking of you fairy..just wanted you to know you're in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Tierney

Hey girls, hope everyones doing ok, I'v got my 4d scan later today, I can't wait!

Peace can't believe you only have 4 days left, I bet your so excited can't wait to see some pics xx


----------



## pichi

Peace doesn't have 4 days left - her little one made an earl£y appearance on the 15th :) her little bundle is here :flower:


----------



## Tierney

Aww how lovely I didn't know! xx Wow not long for you now pichi x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol..Yeah, she decided to show up early :D That's ok with me though..she was ready. We have a healthy, beautiful little girl!


----------



## pickle76

Congrats Peace! She's gorgeous! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks, Pickle! Wow you're 19 weeks already?? Where is time going. How are you feeling?


----------



## pickle76

I know time really is flying! I've felt pretty good, but have started getting pain low down, above my groin where my bump starts. I'm hoping it's normal. It's pretty uncomfortable especially at night. Probably just stretching as I'm only little and have a short torso, so I guess I may notice the 'expansion' a bit more!

How's your little one doing? x


----------



## Tierney

Congrats Peace shes a cutie xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

pickle76 said:


> I know time really is flying! I've felt pretty good, but have started getting pain low down, above my groin where my bump starts. I'm hoping it's normal. It's pretty uncomfortable especially at night. Probably just stretching as I'm only little and have a short torso, so I guess I may notice the 'expansion' a bit more!
> 
> How's your little one doing? x

Yes, most likely is the stretching. Baby has to grow and grow and grow it seems lol.

My lil one is doing great..although I think the formula we are using is getting her constipated...i hate seeing her struggle :( Gotta change formulas I guess. It's been 11 yrs since I've had to deal with formula, so I dunno whats good anymore lol.


----------



## pickle76

Aww hope you find one that suits her, and hope you all get some rest xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks!

She seems to be adjusting now..so I hope things just straighten themselves out! We mothers have enough to worry about..don't wanna be worrying over poopy diapers lol


----------



## pichi

Brandy - do you get Aptamil over there? apparently that's meant to be the closest thing to breastmilk so that's what i'm going for :) can't believe little cutie is over a week already :)


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Peace-she's lovely!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Pichi, I'm not sure..I'll have to take a look tonight while we're out tonight. This will be the 2nd time I've been out of the house since she was born lol. I just can't stand to leave her..but she's still too little to be taking out to places. 

Wow, if you think about it..in 2 days, you'll be exactly the dates I delivered! 37+6...so excitingggg :D can't wait to see your princess!

Firedancer, thank you! Wow, you're 21 weeks now! How are you feeling?


----------



## pichi

Aw I know! Its very exciting. My heartburn seems to have gone into overdrive, I'm cramping, bump has well and truly dropped... Just waiting on this little one to make her decision to show her face now hehe


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It'll be soon..don't you worry...I hope anyways :D I can't wait to see her!! Doesn't it drive you nuts wondering what she'll look like?


----------



## pichi

It does. I wonder who she'll look like. Will she have my dimples or my little button nose or will she have her daddys mouth or his nose... I also wonder what colour of hair she'll have. Oh I just can't wait to hold her now. Wondering if she will be a big baby or a small baby. I'm measuring small apparently so...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I bet she'll just be an average size..You really don't seem to be carrying a huge bebeh


----------



## pichi

Heh here's hoping. I think she's going to have chubbeh cheeks like her mum :blush:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol! I'm surprised Abbey has em..Cuz my first didn't..she was a skinny baby


----------



## kaspa

Hya everyone sorry to intrude but i couldnt help myself yas all seem so happy. :wohoo: I hope all turns out for yas all and yas have beautiful healthy babies :dust: This is #6 pregnancy for me but my 5th child and i cant wait.
Wishing yas all the happiness & joy that a baby brings xx:cloud9:


----------

